# Matrix Mini-i Balanced DAC+HP amp



## sunneebear

Just got this in today.

 First introduced to head-fi here http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mat...ed-dac-438499/

 Bought on ebay Matrix mini-i 24/192 Balanced DAC + Headphone Amp - eBay (item 350235725907 end time Sep-02-09 20:13:10 PDT)

 Specs:
 * D/A DAC chip AD1955 x 2
 * Full balanced stereo design
 * Up to 24Bit/192kHz sampling
 * Low jitter receiver chips and seperate clock
 * Built-in headphone amplifier, for up to 600 ohm headphones
 * OP275/OPA2604 opamps
 * Balanced/Unbalanced outputs
 * Various inputs
 * Large screen VFD
 * Designed and tuned for audiophile


 * Digital Input:
 - Optical: toslink, 44.1-192kHz
 - Coaxial: 75 ohm RCA/BNC, 44.1-192kHz
 - USB: USB-B, 44.1-48kHz
 - AES/EBU: Standard XLR balanced, 44.1-192kHz
 * Digital Output:
 - Coaxial RCA
 - 44.1-192kHz
 - Support AC3, DTS
 * Analog Interface:
 - RCA/XLR
 - Frequency Response: 20-20kHz
 - Signal to Noise Ratio: 120dB
 - Dynamic Range: 118dB
 - Distortion 0.0002% (1kHz)
 - Stereo Separation: 110dB
 * Power Support: AC 220-240V/100-120V (Please specify)
 * Front Panel Color: Silver
 * Case Color: Black/Silver (Please specify)
 * Weight: 2 kg
 * Dimension: 205 x 155 x 48mm (L x W x H)







 As a dac. Fostex CR200/Harmon Kardon HD7600/Sony JA3ES --> Matrix Mini-i --> Rudistor NX-03 --> SA5000/HD600/CD3000/A1000X. Out of the box new so SQ impressions should change. Very clean, quite. Overall I like the sound and presentation. Better than the 707 SuperPro DAC I was using.

 Built in headphone is also very quiet. At first sounds a little lush and sizzle-ish. Smoothed out in just a few hours. Bass was lean but also improved. 

 Multiple inputs is great. Selector/volume knob is push button/infinity dial style. Display of track info on screen is cool. When played from DAT and MD. Just track counter from CDP.

 USB -->Mini-i HP out. At first the same lush sizzle sound but soon became more detail and dynamic. There are many sonic qualities in the Rudi that out shine this amp but for some reason I enjoy this amp more. I can listen louder longer without fatigue. It could be the lush/sizzle that I think I hear. Kind of like listening to a electrostatic. Maybe. Has balanced out for future upgrade. I was using the Rudi+707DAC as a desktop system. This with just a few hours has been quit impressive so the Rudi may have to go soon. Its smaller, lighter, doesn't have the bold hi-fi aficionado looks of the Rudi but the small setup suits me and man can I enjoy the music. Best yet, I think I am the first U.S. buyer and since no one dared to try it, I got it for the starting bid of $299.


----------



## squall343

Bel canto clone?


----------



## HeatFan12

Nice sunneebear....

 You beat me by a few days....Mine is on the way...So, you were the one that took that one with the starting bid?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I purchased the Musiland 01 USD USB to SPDIF from Jeffrey (coolfungadget) and when I saw this, I have been communicating with him with a bunch of questions and always quick to respond and very helpful....There is a large thread on the 01 USD in the computer sub-forum. Great little converter and does 24/96 via usb...

 Great to hear the sound is clean and dynamic...

 Congrats....


----------



## sunneebear

For me this was like the LD you just got. I wanted to get my feet wet with balance and it was a plus that this dac has a headphone amp. I figured the headphone amp was a after thought but it really surprised me. So far it is the best sounding dac/amp that I have heard. Especially at that price. 

 For a SS setup it sounds almost tubey or electrostatic. I reminds me of my Xin Reference but hopped up on power. 

 One day, maybe the LD MKVII to go with this.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice sunneebear....

 You beat me by a few days....Mine is on the way...So, you were the one that took that one with the starting bid?...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I purchased the Musiland 01 USD USB to SPDIF from Jeffrey (coolfungadget) and when I saw this, I have been communicating with him with a bunch of questions and always quick to respond and very helpful....There is a large thread on the 01 USD in the computer sub-forum. Great little converter and does 24/96 via usb...

 Great to hear the sound is clean and dynamic...

 Congrats...._

 

Your unit just got out of the custom office with a "Cleared" stamp on it


----------



## isao2k8

Very interesting... this could be a rival to DacMagic, DAC-19MK3, Little Dot DAC I or Opus DAC, maybe?


----------



## sunneebear

The DAC-19MKIII may just trump all the others but the Mini-i is the only one with a headphone amp and it's sound sig is just wonderful in some aspects.


----------



## LingLing1337

God I really want to give this one a go now. Balanced, great aesthetics, and apparently good SQ all at such a reasonable price.


----------



## sunneebear

I took a chance with this because I usually listen out of itunes on my laptop. From the very first listen I've decided to keep this and sell off my other stuff. Not just because I like the sound but also for future upgrades. I'm thinking of building a balance amp. 

 My Rudistor NX-03 has to go. Not that it doesn't sound good but it's size and lack of a dac is inconvenient. It will fund a balanced home amp which I can use as a home set-up. The size of the Mini-i makes it easily transportable for both of my set-ups.


----------



## NiToNi

Has anyone compared this unit to the Zero '09?

 Perhaps Jeffrey could chime in...?

 In which position is it using OPA275 (I/V?) and OPA2604 (as according to the ebay listing...or is it actually OPA2134 as it says in the manual)?


----------



## LingLing1337

Are there socketed opamps for rolling?


----------



## sunneebear

I truly cannot tell because of the security sticker on mine. Opening will most likely void the warranty. 

 I have not listen to any of the other Chinese dac/amps so I cannot compare the sound. I think Jeffrey can tell you that. My only close reference would be calling it's headphone out very tubey sounding, like a home version of the Xin Reference.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiToNi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared this unit to the Zero '09?

 Perhaps Jeffrey could chime in...?

 In which position is it using OPA275 (I/V?) and OPA2604 (as according to the ebay listing...or is it actually OPA2134 as it says in the manual)?_

 

This mini-i is $200 more expensive than the Zero (Tianyun) 09'. I can say the improvement in sound is worth the $200.


----------



## NiToNi

You are right, it should be better at that premium. The question is whether it is better than a Zero modded with a HDAM Earth module and LT1364?

 Another better comparison would of course be the Audio-GD Compass.


----------



## SjoerdB

Any news on the sound?

 I'm really interested in this.
 Yesterday I received my first 'proper' headphones; AKG k601's and i've been listening to them straight from my 1980's Yamaha R-500 amp. Sounds great, but there's a considerable amount of static at low volumes. 

 Also, since i'll be using ALAC coming from my Mac mini, I'm looking for a proper DAC/HP amp (max $ 350). Will this be a good first step for me, or would you advise something more like the Zero '09 DAC or Aune mini usb DAC (which also looks very interesting, and a lot cheaper!).

 Thanks!


----------



## sunneebear

I have not listen to the Zero or the Aune but was told the Zero is more in the league of the Mini-i. The Aune may be very good but just looks like a portable built into a desktop form.
 The Mini-i is a balanced DAC and that is why it cost as it does. If you do not need balance than you are just wasting money.

 I truly enjoy the sound of the Mini-i's headphone out but it is no match for a true stand alone headphone amp. The Mini-i connected to my headphone amps has brought the amps to another level. I think you will need a true amp to hear the potential of the K601. The Mini-i gives you the option of going SE or balance in the future. That is why I bought mines.


----------



## SjoerdB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not listen to the Zero or the Aune but was told the Zero is more in the league of the Mini-i. The Aune may be very good but just looks like a portable built into a desktop form.
 The Mini-i is a balanced DAC and that is why it cost as it does. If you do not need balance than you are just wasting money.

 I truly enjoy the sound of the Mini-i's headphone out but it is no match for a true stand alone headphone amp. The Mini-i connected to my headphone amps has brought the amps to another level. I think you will need a true amp to hear the potential of the K601. The Mini-i gives you the option of going SE or balance in the future. That is why I bought mines._

 

Thanks for the reply, allthough it's not exactly what I was hoping to hear.
 I've been reading a lot on this forum and learned a lot the last couple of months. 
 I've come to the conclusion that I'd like to buy a DAC /HP-amp combo; I'll use my mac mini for lossless audio and will be listening from my headphones, but also from my stereo speakers (unbalanced amp). So I need a good DAC as well as hp-amp. I know seperates can accomplish better results, but I'm on a budget. I've read a lot of good things about the Zero, but also horrible stories when it comes to durability...
 There's much less info on the Aune, but FWIR it will be able to compete with the Zero easily.
 I was hoping that the Matrix mini would be the next step up, also when used unbalanced. And of course the choice of inputs is an extra luxery...

 For me, right now, it's between the Matrix (great design BTW) and the Aune, and I'm trying to prevent to have regrets when buying the second...

 Thans for your input!


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SjoerdB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply, allthough it's not exactly what I was hoping to hear.
 I've been reading a lot on this forum and learned a lot the last couple of months. 
 I've come to the conclusion that I'd like to buy a DAC /HP-amp combo; I'll use my mac mini for lossless audio and will be listening from my headphones, but also from my stereo speakers (unbalanced amp). So I need a good DAC as well as hp-amp. I know seperates can accomplish better results, but I'm on a budget. I've read a lot of good things about the Zero, but also horrible stories when it comes to durability...
 There's much less info on the Aune, but FWIR it will be able to compete with the Zero easily.
 I was hoping that the Matrix mini would be the next step up, also when used unbalanced. And of course the choice of inputs is an extra luxery...

 For me, right now, it's between the Matrix (great design BTW) and the Aune, and I'm trying to prevent to have regrets when buying the second...

 Thans for your input!_

 

Matrix, no regret. AUNE, it's also good but you may want to upgrade some day.


----------



## sunneebear

If you are also using a speaker amp then the Mini-i makes a great preamp.


----------



## SjoerdB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are also using a speaker amp then the Mini-i makes a great preamp._

 

Does it matter that I'm using an integrated amp instead of a power-amp when using the Matrix as a pre-amp?


----------



## sunneebear

Some integrated amps like NAD have jumpers that can be removed so it can be used as a separate pre-amp and power amp. If your integrated amp has this feature than the Mini-i can be used.


----------



## momomo6789

got mine this afternoon i think it sounds alot better then HeadRoom Ultra Micro Amp which i returned made my ears itch every time i used it


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got mine this afternoon i think it sounds alot better then HeadRoom Ultra Micro Amp which i returned made my ears itch every time i used it_

 

I've shipped out 9 mini-i's so far to the US and Japan. Really glad to hear that you guys all like it.


----------



## mrarroyo

coolfungadget welcome aboard! If you have not done so you should apply for "Member of the Trade" status. Good luck.


----------



## SjoerdB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Matrix, no regret. AUNE, it's also good but you may want to upgrade some day._

 

And how will it compare to the ZERO '09 dac, with OPA627? I've heard that the OPA627 is considered an upgrade compared to the OPA2604 used in the Matrix Mini-I. Is the Opamp switchable?


----------



## sunneebear

Miguel, when I first got this unit I said the headphone out sounded tubey and non fatiguing somewhat like the Xin Reference. Well that was comparing the Reference to how I normally use it, connected to the LOD of my ipod. I recently connected the Reference to the line out of the Mini-i and what I heard was just amazing. The Mini-i took the Reference to another level. Of course I maxed out the pot on the Ref. and used the Mini-i as a pre. The Ref. suddenly had the power of a desktop amp. Something that I always wanted from the Ref., to use as a home/ desktop amp. I email Dr. Xin a few times about this but got no answer. I now want to remove the pot altogether but then I wouldn't be able to use it with my ipod. The Xin Ref. paired with the Mini-i is far ahead of the Mini-i's headphone amp output but the Mini-i's sound signature is still one of my favorites. I still use it by itself most of the time.


 SjoerdB, from the pics, I don't think you can swap opamps.

 So far, this is my first piece of audio equipment that I can give five stars to in all aspects. Sound, features and price.


----------



## Fr@ntz

Who knows e-mail adress to e-bay seller coolfungadget who has matrix dac - Matrix mini-i 24/192 Balanced DAC + Headphone Amp - eBay (item 350235725907 end time Oct-02-09 20:13:10 PDT) ) - I dont have e-bay account, but need to ask a few question about shipping


----------



## mrarroyo

sunneebear which version of the Reference do you have?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ * Digital Output:
 - Coaxial RCA
 - 44.1-192kHz
*- Support AC3, DTS*_

 

Exactly how does it support AC3 and DTS? Does it decode and downmix it to 2 channel? (so you can listen to AC3 or DTS content with headphones) Or does it just do a pass through to it's Coax SPDIF output to a separate home theater decoder/pre/processor?

 -Ed


----------



## sunneebear

Miguel, I have the RE1F running Panasonic 22000s.


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice, some prefer the 12,000 uF or the 15,000 uF but it is up to the individual user. Enjoy them.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exactly how does it support AC3 and DTS? Does it decode and downmix it to 2 channel? (so you can listen to AC3 or DTS content with headphones) Or does it just do a pass through to it's Coax SPDIF output to a separate home theater decoder/pre/processor?

 -Ed_

 

Pass through.


----------



## Fr@ntz

Today I ordered Matrix mini. I hope that soon I will can write some first impresions of it. I've got Zhaolu 2.5 and few weeks ago I had for over 2 weeks Stello DA100 Signature and Theta DSPro Generation V. For now Stello is the winner, but maybe Matrix .....


----------



## sunneebear

That would be a real David vs Goliath match I want to see. The Zhaolu is the only thing in the Matrix's class.


----------



## Fr@ntz

I hope that Matrix will be better (in my system) than Zhaolu (which is quite good DAC).


----------



## Barbarous

USB input is for PCs only (according to the manual).


----------



## DoYouRight

wow insane china is going nuts lately!


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow insane china is going nuts lately!_

 

It's been nuts for long...


----------



## sunneebear

Well I say keep going nuts because for the past few years consumers have only benefited. I can finally buy a whole spectrum of consumer goods that I could not reach before.


----------



## starcat

Anyone has already tried this dac/amp with the AKG K701? 

 How does it compare to the combination of Trends UD 10.1 (USB) + LITE DAC-AM (DAC) + Shanling PH-100 (HeadAmp)? Any hints? 

 Thanks much!


----------



## K3cT

More impressions please, folks.


----------



## robzr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Barbarous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USB input is for PCs only (according to the manual)._

 

FYI it works great on my Macbook Pro w/ 10.6, tho so does optical (thanks, Apple!), both @ 44.1khz. No drivers needed for USB; just plug it in and it shows up as a USB audio device.

 I love this Mini-i, this thing is awesome. I'm using the amp section in it (much better than I expected, its great) and with my Cayin HA-1A, with HD650s. I can hear some noise with my Etymotics (HF2s) on the headphone out on the mini-i but problem solved when plugged into the HA-1A. I haven't tried it with my P-to-S adapter or my er4p's yet.

 I find myself listening to the phone out on the mini-i so much I might sell the HA-1A (w/ Mullard if anyone is looking). And I'm definitely selling my modd'd DAC-AH (OPA 627s, upgraded power supply)..

 The Mini-I is awesome for the money. My only problem is I wish I had asked for black; I didnt' specify and the silver has a weird sparkly look to it that I think is kind of cheap looking.

 Rob


----------



## momomo6789

yeh they asked me which i wanted and went silver =/ wish i would have went black.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robzr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI it works great on my Macbook Pro w/ 10.6, tho so does optical (thanks, Apple!), both @ 44.1khz. No drivers needed for USB; just plug it in and it shows up as a USB audio device.

 I love this Mini-i, this thing is awesome. I'm using the amp section in it (much better than I expected, its great) and with my Cayin HA-1A, with HD650s. I can hear some noise with my Etymotics (HF2s) on the headphone out on the mini-i but problem solved when plugged into the HA-1A. I haven't tried it with my P-to-S adapter or my er4p's yet.

 I find myself listening to the phone out on the mini-i so much I might sell the HA-1A (w/ Mullard if anyone is looking). And I'm definitely selling my modd'd DAC-AH (OPA 627s, upgraded power supply)..

 The Mini-I is awesome for the money. My only problem is I wish I had asked for black; I didnt' specify and the silver has a weird sparkly look to it that I think is kind of cheap looking.

 Rob_

 

Think about MacBook. The silver mini-i doesn't look cheap at all.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeh they asked me which i wanted and went silver =/ wish i would have went black._

 

So guys, do specify color when you buy. Otherwise I will send randomly.


----------



## robzr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Think about MacBook. The silver mini-i doesn't look cheap at all._

 

The Macbook Pro is (I'd guess) abrasive blasted and anodized, it has a matte finish, very subtle texture and of course the lines are sexy as hell. An awesome computer in form and function.

 I think the Matrix looks very nice, the form factor is nice, it's a good size and seems well built for the money - and I really dig the VFD. But the finish is a little too shiny and heavily textured for my tastes, and it looks sparkly, and I'm guessing it's painted or powder coated? If you offer a chassis kit to swap it into a black enclosure for a reasonable fee I'd be interested.

 Overall I'm a very happy customer and would recommend it to others for sure. The only other nitpick I have would be that the volume control I think is linear, an exponential control would be nice, or even if the software is sensitive to how long its been turned and speeds it up the longer you are turning it; like a slow mode and a fast mode (sunfire does that with the encoder on the theater grands, its kind of nice).

 Rob


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robzr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Macbook Pro is (I'd guess) abrasive blasted and anodized, it has a matte finish, very subtle texture and of course the lines are sexy as hell. An awesome computer in form and function.

 I think the Matrix looks very nice, the form factor is nice, it's a good size and seems well built for the money - and I really dig the VFD. But the finish is a little too shiny and heavily textured for my tastes, and it looks sparkly, and I'm guessing it's painted or powder coated? If you offer a chassis kit to swap it into a black enclosure for a reasonable fee I'd be interested.

 Overall I'm a very happy customer and would recommend it to others for sure. The only other nitpick I have would be that the volume control I think is linear, an exponential control would be nice, or even if the software is sensitive to how long its been turned and speeds it up the longer you are turning it; like a slow mode and a fast mode (sunfire does that with the encoder on the theater grands, its kind of nice).

 Rob_

 

Replacing the chassis is easy. It will involve 16 screws on the case, 4 screws on the board, a wire and a plug to the LCD. Whom wants to buy a new chassis please PM me.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robzr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only other nitpick I have would be that the volume control I think is linear, an exponential control would be nice, or even if the software is sensitive to how long its been turned and speeds it up the longer you are turning it; like a slow mode and a fast mode (sunfire does that with the encoder on the theater grands, its kind of nice)._

 

When I first got the Matrix I wanted the volume knob to be like Sony's input knob on their DAT and MD units. If you turn it slow it changes by increments of one. Turn it fast then it jumps by five or ten for example. After spending time with the Matrix it's fine just the way it is. So easy to overlook something like the volume knob because I enjoy the sound so much.


----------



## Fr@ntz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fr@ntz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I ordered Matrix mini. I hope that soon I will can write some first impresions of it. I've got Zhaolu 2.5 and few weeks ago I had for over 2 weeks Stello DA100 Signature and Theta DSPro Generation V. For now Stello is the winner, but maybe Matrix ....._

 

Unfortunately after over 3 weeks i still haven't my Matrix  Is there anybody who wait so long for his DAC?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fr@ntz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately after over 3 weeks i still haven't my Matrix  Is there anybody who wait so long for his DAC?_

 

Sorry buddy, s**t happens... This is the longest shipping for me too. Possibly because of the UK workers strike.


----------



## Mudshark

Hi, I am interested in the Mini-i.

 How many volume steps does it have?

 Also, do USA purchasers get hit with import duties/taxes, etc.?

 Thanks!


----------



## sunneebear

Mudshark,

 Volume steps go from -90 to 0. 

 I have ordered many things from many parts of Asia and have never been taxed. I once had an item stuck in customs over a holiday and that was the worst.


----------



## momomo6789

mine took 4 days from china


----------



## Mudshark

Hi, great, so 90 steps, that's good, thanks for the info!

 I am trying to decide between the Matrix and the Compass for a desktop headphone system (Senn HD650) that is fed via Toslink out of my computer.


----------



## Fr@ntz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry buddy, s**t happens... This is the longest shipping for me too. Possibly because of the UK workers strike._

 

Yeah, but I'm too stubborn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, I'll wait for new delivery and try again.


----------



## bearmann

Hi, some little questions...

 1. Is the balanced out fixed or can I adjust the volume?
 2. How is the construction and gain of the headphone amp? Is it solely opamp based, or does it have some kind of buffer? What's the opamp used?
 3. Is the volume control digital or analog?

 Thanks guys.
 bearmann


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, some little questions...

 1. Is the balanced out fixed or can I adjust the volume?
 2. How is the construction and gain of the headphone amp? Is it solely opamp based, or does it have some kind of buffer? What's the opamp used?
 3. Is the volume control digital or analog?

 Thanks guys.
 bearmann_

 

1. Both. Selectable
 2. Construction of electronics is very good/ chassis is good but not up to par of other high-end designs but I rather not pay a $100 just for a fancy chassis. I am not clear of the technical aspects of the amp itself.
 3. Volume is digital.


----------



## momomo6789

how do you set it to fixed volume on balanced output ?


----------



## bearmann

Thanks sunnybear, but you got me wrong on the second question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What I want to know is which opamp is used as headphone amp and if the headphone amp section consists of just one or two opamps or are there any kind of buffers?

 Next question: Which chip is used for digital volume control?

 Thanks alot!

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## sunneebear

Headphone amp ON also sets outputs as pre-amp. Headphone amp OFF sets outputs as straight DAC.

 OP275/OPA2134 opamps NOT replaceable. That's all that is listed in the specs. I do not know anything else about the inner workings of the Matrix.


----------



## bearmann

Thank you very much, sunneebear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did I understand you right, that you can't turn the headphone amp off and only use the preamp?

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## sunneebear

Yes that is correct. The cleanest signal is straight DAC, no headphone amp, no pre-amp.


----------



## bearmann

Hmmm... that'd be a serious design flaw because you'd have to turn of your monitors/boxes to listen with your phones and vice versa. That's bad.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm... that'd be a serious design flaw because you'd have to turn of your monitors/boxes to listen with your phones and vice versa. That's bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't quite understand what you mean buy that.


 Actually I think that the Matrix is mainly a balanced DAC with the added feature of having a headphone amp. It is marketed as such. Though the headphone amp is not it's strong suit, it just so happens that it sounds pretty damn good. It was never said to be a pre-amp. I just found out that it works very well as one. 

 I bought the Matrix for being a balance DAC with the intention of getting a balance amp like the Beta 22 some time in the future. I would use the Matrix with my Rudistor NX-03 and other amps in the mean time. Even before buying I had the impression that the headphone amp of the Matrix was just a added extra, a after thought. As it turned out, I ended up liking the headphone out so much that I sold my Rudi and other amps to fund future purchases.


----------



## bearmann

Wait a minute. I never said it'd be a bad DAC nor did I say the Matrix mini-i would be a bad headphone amp - I never heard the device for myself.
 What I meant is that: Imagine that you have your monitors and a headphone both plugged into the Matrix mini-i and you want to listen to some music through your monitors AND you want to adjust the volume with the Matrix mini-i but you DON'T want to have music on your headphones. Well, as you made clear, you can't do this with the Matrix mini-i.
 Unfortunately this is a feature I (!) need. And for me (!) it's sad that the Matrix mini-i can't do this. That's all...

 best regards.
 bearmann


----------



## sunneebear

I do not mean any offense at all. Just restating my early comments that this cheap little product's features and sound suites me, my taste for sound.


----------



## Fr@ntz

In meantime I take for test NorthStar DAC 192 and maybe next DAC shopping will me move into far future. But I have to spend much more time on listening this Italian masterpiece.


----------



## nixewood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not mean any offense at all. Just restating my early comments that this cheap little product's features and sound suites me, my taste for sound._

 

I also order one today from a Ebayer.
 Hope to receive it shortly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Matrix mini-i 24/192 Balanced DAC + Headphone Amp W/USB - eBay (item 280428649228 end time Dec-24-09 09:11:33 PST)


----------



## sunneebear

It's on board headphone out isn't suppose to be anything special but it will surprise you.


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm... that'd be a serious design flaw because you'd have to turn of your monitors/boxes to listen with your phones and vice versa. That's bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You'll need separate volume for the main outputs, and second volume for the hps. You can try the NI Kontrol 1.


----------



## lh0628

Do they sell a similar product that doesn't come with balanced outs?


----------



## sunneebear

It does have RCA outputs or are you talking about a less expensive model?


----------



## lh0628

A less expensive one, you know with less features but as good quality etc.


----------



## sunneebear

I just saw this in the Nuforce newsletter. It's called the uDAC. Looks nice but I have no idea if it lives up to the specs. 

Nuforce.com | Icon Mobile


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just saw this in the Nuforce newsletter. It's called the uDAC. Looks nice but I have no idea if it lives up to the specs. 

Nuforce.com | Icon Mobile_

 

Larry did a review on that already in the Source forum.


----------



## coolfungadget

Have a look at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.affordableaudio.org/issues.html


----------



## fenixdown110

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this. Does anyone know what the customs charges(if any) are to the US?


----------



## sunneebear

I've bought many items over the years from all over Asia and have never been charged any customs fees.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this. Does anyone know what the customs charges(if any) are to the US?_

 

US people will more or less never get hit with custom fees. It is cheaper to import to the US than to other countries.


----------



## fenixdown110

Ok. Good to know. Now I need to find gear to sell to fund this thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When in pre-mode, the dac and amp are both working and outputting to the headphone out, right?


----------



## daigo

I've purchased items in the $200-300 range a few times the past year from China and Japan and haven't been asked to pay a customs charge yet. Never really looked into the criteria for it since it hasn't come up.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When in pre-mode, the dac and amp are both working and outputting to the headphone out, right?_

 

Yes.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robzr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the finish is a little too shiny and heavily textured for my tastes, and it looks sparkly, and I'm guessing it's painted or powder coated? If you offer a chassis kit to swap it into a black enclosure for a reasonable fee I'd be interested._

 

I just ordered one and was given a choice between black or silver from CoolFunGadgets; I took black.


----------



## tonho_rp

Has anyone here tried to connect headphones directly in the balanced XLR outputs directly instead of the headphone out ?
 Like a balanced HD650 for instance.


----------



## sunneebear

I will try when I buy some female to female adapters.


----------



## tonho_rp

Thats pretty much the only thing that is holding me back.. Let me know when you try it.


----------



## sunneebear

You do know that it is a line level output and not designed to drive anything like headphones.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do know that it is a line level output and not designed to drive anything like headphones._

 

Those outputs work awesome for my JBL Control 2P Active Reference Monitors with balanced-inputs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Best computer speakers I have ever heard in the near field, and they are 2.0


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tonho_rp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats pretty much the only thing that is holding me back.. Let me know when you try it._

 

Just made a set of cables so I don't have to go through a series of adapters. Didn't really sit down to carefully listen yet but it seems there is nowhere near enough voltage to drive a headphone. Although it does sound quite good, volume must be near max to be listenable.


----------



## McInen

Has anyone had the chance to compare Matrix to the Little Dot Dac 1 purely from a DAC point of view (LDot has no headamp)? 

 I'm looking for an affordable balanced out DAC and these two are the prime candidates in my price league! Both seem really nice.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McInen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had the chance to compare Matrix to the Little Dot Dac 1 purely from a DAC point of view (LDot has no headamp)? 

 I'm looking for an affordable balanced out DAC and these two are the prime candidates in my price league! Both seem really nice._

 

I think HeatFan12 is the only one here with both DACs.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think HeatFan12 is the only one here with both DACs._

 









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McInen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had the chance to compare Matrix to the Little Dot Dac 1 purely from a DAC point of view (LDot has no headamp)? 

 I'm looking for an affordable balanced out DAC and these two are the prime candidates in my price league! Both seem really nice._

 


 I have not had the chance (time) to compare them head to head. However, I am very pleased with both of them. Versatility at its finest, and the sound on both is very smooth. 

 I moved my Matrix a couple of days ago into my speaker rig downstairs.

 Matrix- I connected the RCA outs to my integrated amp and the balanced outs to a tube headamp (single-ended). Optical input to my universal player (SA-CD, DVD-A, DVD, CD etc.). With this simple move I can 1) listen to speakers, or 2) headphones via tube amp, or 3) headphones via Matrix headphone out, or 4) Listen to speakers and headphones (tube headamp) at the same time. 
 That's only with one input (optical) being used. I still have three more to play with if so desired.

 Versatility and smooth sound...

 sunneebear and myself have stated various times that the headphone out of the Matrix is not an afterthought, it really is a nice addition. It loves my Ultrasones, Denons and Grados....

 You will be pleased with either of these fine DACs.


----------



## Mad Max

So which one is better?


----------



## McInen

Thanks for the comments! The versatility is very nice.

 I see you also have a MF V-DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since V-DAC is considered "warm" sounding would you say that Matrix or DAC_I are a bit/a lot brighter/dryer sounding than V-DAC?

 And one more question if you will. If you use a computer as a source do you use the USB input of the DAC or usb-spdif converter? There is very little information on the USB input quality of the Mini-I and LD DAC_I so far so I wonder will they benefit noticeably from a usb-spdif converter like hiface or musiland 01.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McInen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comments! The versatility is very nice.

 I see you also have a MF V-DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since V-DAC is considered "warm" sounding would you say that Matrix or DAC_I are a bit/a lot brighter/dryer sounding than V-DAC?

 And one more question if you will. If you use a computer as a source do you use the USB input of the DAC or usb-spdif converter? There is very little information on the USB input quality of the Mini-I and LD DAC_I so far so I wonder will they benefit noticeably from a usb-spdif converter like hiface or musiland 01._

 


 My pleasure McInen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In reference to the v-dac, and the warm vs. bright attributes, a couple of factors come into play- amp and headphones. That's why when I purchase a new one, I try it out with a solid state amp, to get a feel for it. More than likely, it's going to be connected to a tube amp, so I don't want too much warmth. That's why I like to use the word _smooth_ (not too much of anything overpowering it).
 If I had to choose one on warmth from the three, I'd say the Matrix edges them out slightly. Neither of them are harsh or dry.
 Remember, the differences in sound between all these DACs are just that- small differences and synergy with other equipment becomes the deciding factor.
 I have spent a lot of time moving equipment around between my headphone station and speaker rig trying to find synergy between components. My V-DAC and Mapletree Ear+HD with my Vistax64 desktop (all lossless) is an amazing combo and the sound is just awesome. Those two play great together...Synergy my friend.


 In reference to computer as source- Yes, I use the LD DAC_I with my laptop in my headphone station. Before I moved the Matrix downstairs it was in there too. I like to use all the inputs, outputs etc...The manufacturers take time to put them there, I'm going to try them all...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To give you an idea- My DAC_I is connected to laptop via usb (hub), connected to Musiland 01USD and connected to Pop Pulse (another usb/spdif) and connected to a cd player. All inputs accounted for. My balanced XLRs to MKVII balanced amp and RCA outs to WooAudio WA2. My WA2 has a pre-out which is connected to my A5 speakers. Don't even get me started on the WA2 with 4 inputs too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
 I moved the Matrix downstairs to my entertainment center/speaker rig recently and am only using optical at the moment but have tried all inputs as well.

 That's why I advised in my previous post that you will be happy with either one...SMOOOOOTH AND SWEEEEET

 Hope this helps you a bit and sorry for the loooooong post....


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mad Max* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So which one is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 On even numbered days, I prefer the Matrix. On odd numbered days, I prefer the LD DAC_I.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are both solid performers...Matrix has a headphone out which is good and also digital out. I don't have a cd recorder, so the digital out has not been used.....


----------



## Mad Max

That makes choosing even harder, lol.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mad Max* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That makes choosing even harder, lol._

 

Why choose. Buy both.


----------



## Mad Max

My wallet says NO.
 lol


----------



## tarnajiro

anyone compare the matix mini with other great DAC e.g. Audio GD Dac19mk3, Pico Dac, Buffalo Saber 32, Dac Magic ?


----------



## sunneebear

I just heard about the pending release of the LD MKVII+. Looks like I might be having a garage sale.


----------



## vagarach

Where did you read about the new LD MKVII+? Any word on price range? I was almost decided on the matrix mini until I read this! 

 At this rate I'll have to just stick with my current setup


----------



## sunneebear

You would still need a the DAC1 with the MKVII+. The Matrix is all in one.


----------



## McInen

Thanks again for comments. The choice is not any easier though because both get equally high praise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You said both are smooth sounding. Let's go deeper in that - if you have the time. 
 - Can you pinpoint any differences at all in the soundstage or in the bass, mids and highs amount & quality? 
 - Is one of them more forward sounding than the other? 
 - Does one have better instrument separation compared to the other? 
 - If you listen to classical which one has more natural and airy sound? 
 - If rock is your game, which one has crunchier guitars and punchier bass?

 I understand it's the overall synergy that counts but it's fun to discuss these things anyway!


----------



## stang

Lil' bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like a good reasonably cheap DAC. I am planning on getting it some day, instead of spending $700 on a used Benchmark DAC 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Planning on the following

 Coax>Little dot DAC_I>Little Dot MKVII>ALO-780 Balanced
 Optical>Matrix mini-i>Little Dot MKVI>Grado HF-2/RS-1 Vintage (Balanced)

 I wonder how the LD DAC_I and Matrix really compare...


----------



## shudderdrummer

Before posting my question, hello all! I have a quick, sad story to relate: Having ordered drum heads/sticks/hardware from Musician's Friend about a year ago, I arrived at my studio 2 days later to the comment 'Hey, your headphones arrived.' Instead of 42 dollars in percussion gear, I'd received an UltraSone 650 kit. Desiring good karma, I did send them back - after giving them a single once-over. Sad, sad day to give them up - but I certainly feel better for it (even if my Shure SCL3 kit isn't quite up to snuff).

 Onto the question: I've been enjoying this discussion immensely, and as a project-studio engineer/mastering engineer, my curiosity is piqued. 

 In short: I had to move my single monitor controller to my recording studio - a major upgrade involved replacing my mackie desk with an RME setup (bonus for me). Controlling my mastering studio's monitors is now achieved through the use of their included remotes (JBL 4328 mains/Samson Resolve 8 sub). Additionally, my DA is horrid - an M-Audio Delta 44. That sounds stringent, but after replacing a pair of M-Audio Delta 1010s with RME AD/DA I can tell the difference.

 I'm looking at a minimum $225 (used) for just a monitor controller, and that doesn't address DA. The Mini-i could, ostensibly, provide me with an all-in-one solution for all my woes. The BIG, big question - how faithful and pristine do you find the mini-i's DA to be? I'm looking for purity of signal transmission, an honest and as-little-colored-as-possible representation of what was laid down in the studio. This _sounds_ like it could fit the bill - what say the experts?


----------



## sunneebear

Apogee, Benchmark, Mytek, Grace Design, etc.. So many studio D/As out there suitable for studio work. I've never listened to any of them cause they are so out of my budget and I'm not saying the Matrix sounds sub par either. I just think that for your work you may need to stick to whats been proven in the industry. The Matrix is just too new and I doubt any commercial sound engineer would try a budget item from China.
 As for the controller, the Mackie Big Knob may fit the bill. A way to connect multiple sources to multiple speakers or outputs and a big knob to control it all.


----------



## shudderdrummer

Agreed that many of the DAs mentioned are too expensive - I find them to be that way myself. DA is deceptive and easier to manage, subjectively, than AD - which is why I'm looking into more esoteric answers such as Mini-i. It has just enough control and I/O for my needs (i'm not A'B'C'D'ing with monitors).

 The Big Knob is just too noisy; the monitor controller I had to move to my other studio was a Presonus Monitor Station, quiet little sucker. Tiniest but of L/R staging issues at total attenuation +.5 DB, but other than that, stellar - I'd take one over a Big Knob any day.

 Well thank you, sir, for your opinions! Much appreciated.


----------



## coolfungadget

A very interesting review of this product...


----------



## dcpoor

have you considered sending skylab a unit to review? I'm sure many of us would like to see how well it does compared to the HLLY DMK-IV DAC he just reviewed.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A very interesting review of this product...




_

 

That's very interesting how this person chose the replica over the real deal.


----------



## mashi99

it contain a lot of facts.. maybe power supply, cap and other parts inside will change the sound.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's very interesting how this person chose the replica over the real deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SilverCans

so this thing is a replica of the bel canto?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverCans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so this thing is a replica of the bel canto?_

 

Nah, it just looks similar...


----------



## b.chicco

I'm interested at this DAC also for playing hi-res audio files, so I have some questions:

 1. Don't understand if the signal will be up-sampled or not (reading the MATRIX_mini-i_Manual_EN.pdf seems not). Maybe with MP3 320 kbps and WAV/FLAC ripped from my CDs the up-sampling could help to make listening more pleasant (I know not very audiophile, but its only for easy listening at PC while I'm working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 2. The intergrated headphone amp, have black background with low impedance / hi sensitive IEM (UE TF10, JH13, ...) or I can hear some kind of floor noise or rustle? And with full sized headphones like my Grados RS-1 & SR-225?

 3. Probably I'll use the Matrix with M2Tech hiFace converter and RCA S/PDIF cable. So the BNC-to-RCA adapter included with the Matrix preserve or degrade audio quality in someway?


 Thanks in advance for any reply at my question.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b.chicco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm interested at this DAC also for playing hi-res audio files, so I have some questions:

 1. Don't understand if the signal will be up-sampled or not (reading the MATRIX_mini-i_Manual_EN.pdf seems not). Maybe with MP3 320 kbps and WAV/FLAC ripped from my CDs the up-sampling could help to make listening more pleasant (I know not very audiophile, but its only for easy listening at PC while I'm working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 2. The intergrated headphone amp, have black background with low impedance / hi sensitive IEM (UE TF10, JH13, ...) or I can hear some kind of floor noise or rustle? And with full sized headphones like my Grados RS-1 & SR-225?

 3. Probably I'll use the Matrix with M2Tech hiFace converter and RCA S/PDIF cable. So the BNC-to-RCA adapter included with the Matrix preserve or degrade audio quality in someway?


 Thanks in advance for any reply at my question._

 

1. No upsampling.
 2. I can't hear any noise.
 3. I also sell RCA-BNC coaxial cable.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b.chicco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2. The intergrated headphone amp, have black background with low impedance / hi sensitive IEM (UE TF10, JH13, ...) or I can hear some kind of floor noise or rustle? And with full sized headphones like my Grados RS-1 & SR-225?_

 


 No background noise that I can tell. With sensitive headphones you hear the electronic clicking of the digital volume control when the knob is turned. With IEMs the clicking will be louder.


----------



## b.chicco

Quote:


 3. I also sell RCA-BNC coaxial cable 
 

Thanks *coolfungadge*.
 I discovered that M2Tech can make me their hiFace also with BNC connector (that I prefer over RCA for impedance matching) with a little rise in price. So probably I'll take this and the consequent BNC-BNC coaxial cable (I see you sell also this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  Quote:


 No background noise that I can tell. With sensitive headphones you hear the electronic clicking of the digital volume control when the knob is turned. With IEMs the clicking will be louder. 
 

Thanks *sunneebear*.
 Seems bit annoying but not a very big issue (I don't turn the volume all the time... I prefer listen music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 Only two question. For example if you want to change the volume from -60db to -50db (10 steps): you hear the electronic clicking every step of the digital volume control while you turning the knob (hearing 10 clicks) or instead when you reach -50db and stop turning the knob you hear only 1 click?
 And from line-out for speaker connections (RCA and XLR) any electronic clicking of the digital volume control?


----------



## sunneebear

@ -60 the music will already be too loud to hear the faint clicking unless you are using very sensitive IEMs or there is no music playing. In other words, the clicking sound is no annoyance at all.


----------



## soulrider4ever

I'm thinking of buying this DAC or the MF V-DAC, can anyone comment on differences?


----------



## Kooka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of buying this DAC or the MF V-DAC, can anyone comment on differences?_

 

Same question here...


----------



## bastogne

yea, im pulling the trigger on this tomorrow. although it would be nice to have some more feedback on it before i do so.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bastogne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea, im pulling the trigger on this tomorrow. although it would be nice to have some more feedback on it before i do so._

 

You have nine pages of feedback b...lol

 Matrix is a nice total package. Great headphone out, inputs, outputs galore, great service from Jeffrey (coolfungadget)...oh and great sound...

 I exchanged PMs with soulrider4ever, in reference to V-DAC and Matrix. Love em' both, but for the versatility and smooth sound the Matrix produces, Matrix FTW...


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Matrix is a nice total package. Great headphone out, inputs, outputs galore, great service from Jeffrey (coolfungadget)...oh and great sound..._

 



 Well said, I have fun with other stuff but there's something about the Matrix I keep coming back to.


----------



## AudiophileChina

Matrix Mini-i are in stock now:Welcome to Audiophilechina


----------



## soulrider4ever

Well, I pulled the trigger on one, and I'm also going to order the M2Tech Hiface USB to S/PDIF converter, and a Belden BNC>BNC cable from BJC... will probably be a few weeks, but I'll post my impressions then. I'll comapre to emu 0404usb and nuforce udac.


----------



## demo1

Can someone tell me how this pairs up against the PICO AMP/DAC? The headphone out is my prime concern.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell me how this pairs up against the PICO AMP/DAC? The headphone out is my prime concern._

 

I have never heard the Pico but just keep in mind that these two items are in two different classes. 

 Pico is Hi-end name brand. Portable amp/USB DAC. Expensive.

 Matrix is virgin brand from China. Desk top DAC with 4 input and balanced output. Bang for your buck.

 If you are asking about just the headphone out, then all I can say is that it sounds warm and smooth like a tube more than SS. I peeked inside and the headphone amp is nothing special. Doesn't look at all impressive, more like a after thought. It's sound though is unique.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_t's sound though is unique._

 

Smoooth as buttah!


----------



## soulrider4ever

Just got it, only been a couple hours listening, but holy #@$% this thing makes the udac and emu sound like pieces of poop in comparison, I haven't even got this going balanced cables yet either... will need to do a nice review for this thing for sure...


----------



## demo1

Damn. There are too many DACs/AMPs to choose from. I heard the Beresford TC-7520 is one of the best combos you can get for this price range. Does anyone know how it stacks up against the Matrix Mini? I heard the Matrix is quite weak in terms of its HP amp.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn. There are too many DACs/AMPs to choose from. I heard the Beresford TC-7520 is one of the best combos you can get for this price range. Does anyone know how it stacks up against the Matrix Mini? I heard the Matrix is quite weak in terms of its HP amp._

 

The Matrix is second to hardly anything SQ-wise (edit; in it's class; never heard the Beresford), but power-wise they drive my HD600 adequately but may have trouble with the HD650s, which need a little more gain/impedance/voltage/current/whatever. So I think that may be about the cutoff as to what spec headphone the Matrix can properly drive, if that makes any sense at all


----------



## stang

The Matrix mini looks like it is a damn good DAC for the price. Are there any noticably better DAC (don't need hp amp built in) when you get into the $300-$400 range? I think I may upgrade my Zero to a better DAC once I get some money. Either that or get a new graphics card for my comp or some more headphones to compare just for fun. I want balanced becausein the future I plan on buying a balanced SS amp ($400 or so as well) that I will use with other cans, not my Grado's. Needs to be 220v-240v. Might just go the DAC_I>MKVII+ if that is the best value for money setup.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Might just go the DAC_I>MKVII+ if that is the best value for money setup._

 

I haven't seen a better combo, and I remember reading in a thread that the DAC_1 has reportedly comparable SQ to the Matrix. I am looking at the same thing, except I need the extra oomph of the original VII over the VII+ version because of my HE-5s, as they are quite current-hungry


----------



## stang

WHy not just get the EF-5? I'd like to own the MKVII+ because it will be better suited with the cans I like: Grado and Ultrasone. Never tried Sennheiser AKG nor Denon, as for the kind of music I listen to (metal) AKG would be terrible. Sennheiser HD600 wouldn't do too bad I don't think, so I would love to try them some day. As for the Denon's, it is really a Denon vs Ultrasone thing here. I am going to a meet on March 20 and a memberis bringing his Denon D5000, so that should be fun to compare to my ALO-780 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do want to get into other genre's, but it needs to be fast paced, not slow. That would vastly expand the types of headphone I would get, but that tie has not come yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my Grado's for most of my metal collection and my ALO-780 for some other metal like Metallica where the extra bass can make the song sound very, very nice. I also sometimes crave that extra soundstage. 

 When I put on te Ultrasones after hearing the Grado's, there is so much more detail, bass and soundstage, mking the Grado's sound quite poor in comparison. I hope Jumbos for my HF-2 and a new DAC will improve upon the soundstage I have and improve in details. Looking at the DAC_I a lot. People say it is more detailed and colder than the Matrix. The matrix has a warm, sightly less detailed sound to it. I am leaning toward the LD DAC_I, but I wonder if it is a noticable upgrade from my Zero.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Matrix mini looks like it is a damn good DAC for the price. Are there any noticably better DAC (don't need hp amp built in) when you get into the $300-$400 range? I think I may upgrade my Zero to a better DAC once I get some money. Either that or get a new graphics card for my comp or some more headphones to compare just for fun. I want balanced becausein the future I plan on buying a balanced SS amp ($400 or so as well) that I will use with other cans, not my Grado's. Needs to be 220v-240v. Might just go the DAC_I>MKVII+ if that is the best value for money setup._

 

I just want to confirm that this little chinese box is one of the most welcome pleasant surprises. I dare say it strongly overpasses the 300-400 $ range you mention ( I think it can easily put to shame some very expensive DACs , Weiss Minerva comes to mind ...). Very hard to believe ? I got one last week (idea being - using it for mobile purposes). It looks it is staying with my main system. I think I should get another one for on the move.
 ( I use M2tech Hiface USB/BNC coverter with it).

 Almost forgot. Very nice HP amp, too. It drives Sennheiser HD 800 efortlessly, the sound just flows like a pure spring of water. I love it.

 I always suspected, designing a DAC is not a rocket science (only ridiculous rocket science pricing for shiny boxes) - and Matrix confirms this big time.

 WL


----------



## sunneebear

I wish someone with a Benchmark or Grace Design would do a comparison. I have a feeling that the Matrix might put some names to shame. Like the person who returned the Bel Canto DAC3 and kept the Matrix. I know that's just one persons view but Bel Canto is close to $2500. That's close to eight Matrix's.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Seriously, this thing is burning in ridiculously amazing. I would say the strongest point of this dac is soundstage and air to the instruments being played. It made my floorstander speakers which are known for not having soundstage depth, have a ton of depth, I'm VERY impressed.

 I feel like the matrix is like the dark horse of dacs on these forums, very little reviewed or known - but those who do own it know it's a ridiculous value and most certainly a keeper. There is no way in hell I'm letting this dac get away from me.

 In direct comparison to the udac (which sounds very good); the matrix just has more finesse / elegance and more realism to the instruments, definitely in 'air' and fuller sounding.


----------



## Currawong

It's a pity the OPAMPS aren't replaceable, as it looks like it would have some potential if they were. Certainly looks like good value for a balanced DAC otherwise.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WHy not just get the EF-5?_

 

I've got the EF5, and I am digging it right now with the Matrix/HE-5; it's my top setup.

 But I still want to go balanced, and the HE-5s are included in that desire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a basement/office and an attic/bedroom with separate PC/Mac listening stations, and while the basement sounds great, the attic could use an upgrade along the lines of this combo for sure.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at the DAC_I a lot. People say it is more detailed and colder than the Matrix. The matrix has a warm, sightly less detailed sound to it. I am leaning toward the LD DAC_I, but I wonder if it is a noticable upgrade from my Zero._

 

That's good to make a note of; I had read that they were considered comparable, but it's nice to know that they sound somewhat different. I have read good things about the Zero's SQ, but I have never heard one. The build quality of the Matrix may set them apart if nothing else; the Matrix has a very good "pro-audio" kind of quality look and feel to it, IMO.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got the EF5, and I am digging it right now with the Matrix/HE-5; it's my top setup.

 But I still want to go balanced, and the HE-5s are included in that desire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 From what I've read about the HE-5 since it's intro, it could be my next headphone.

 What balance amp are you considering for the HE-5? I just got the LD MK VII+ which is quite a monster that is one reason for my interest in the HE-5.

 What are the connectors used on the removable cables of the HE-5? They look like SMAs. If so, DIY cables can be made easily and cheaply. All my headphones have SMA connectors.

 The HE-5 looks quite large in pictures. Are the cups larger than Beyers?

 Thanks


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What balance amp are you considering for the HE-5? I just got the LD MK VII+ which is quite a monster that is one reason for my interest in the HE-5.

 What are the connectors used on the removable cables of the HE-5? They look like SMAs. If so, DIY cables can be made easily and cheaply. All my headphones have SMA connectors.

 The HE-5 looks quite large in pictures. Are the cups larger than Beyers?

 Thanks_

 

I was considering the regular MK VII, as it is rated with more power than the VII+ and the HE-5s need all the juice they can get. I'm not sure if the MK VII is discontinued or not at this point but I will be waiting a few months anyways. I tried to get one over the holidays but ended up returning the same one to David twice as it had real problems. Now Audiophile China says they have one but I am afraid I would end up getting the same one again, lol. I also like the MKVI/VIII series but already have the EF5 and would like to go SS for balanced.

 I want the original MK VII/DAC I combo, but by the time I am ready may have to find one used as both may be out of production already. If anyone wants to get rid of their combo, PM me!

 HiFiMAN includes an extra set of connectors with the HE-5s, they are a smaller version of a coaxial TV wire connector.

 I've never had the pleasure of having worn a pair of Beyers, but the HE-5s are indeed quite large and heavy. However, they do not feel so on the head; they feel well-balanced, secure and not burdensome at all. Having said that, my head is larger than average and I have them adjusted to the smallest position for myself.

 I would be interested in hearing your impressions of the HE-5/MK VII+ combo if you go that way, but you should get the opinion of someone that has tried it first, if it is possible. My opinion is that the MK VII+ may be adequate to drive the HE-5s in balanced mode but would be unsatisfying in single-ended mode compared to the EF5.


----------



## TopQuark

Ok, I just pulled the trigger on this one also based on Affordable Audio review and experiences here. I will compare it with the iBasso D10 Maxxed version with TopKit. I always want to try DAC chips other than Wolfson. Of course, it is more on the implementation but I want to see any signature difference here.


----------



## doctorcilantro

I may pick one of these up and run as a 2nd aux DAC from my AES16. Will provide thoughts against the Antelope Gold.


----------



## sawdin

Sorry....got download of review...


----------



## bilzebub

Hi, Just about to pull the trigger on this, but wonder if I (definitely a newb) am buying more than I need?

 My NAD M15 has pretty good wolffson Dacs, but for some reason the little Turtle Beach Micro I am using to get data to it via toslink doesn't sound so good -- so I am assuming the Micro is sending analog pcm over fiber optic rather than digital?

 So perhaps maybe I need a usb to toslink converter rather than a dac?

 Or if this Dac is better, and I don't need balanced outputs, is there an equivalent in sound quality but without that feature?

 Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why would a Dac like this have a digital out? -- perhaps an obvious question, but like I said, I am pretty new to this!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously, this thing is burning in ridiculously amazing. I would say the strongest point of this dac is soundstage and air to the instruments being played. It made my floorstander speakers which are known for not having soundstage depth, have a ton of depth, I'm VERY impressed.

 I feel like the matrix is like the dark horse of dacs on these forums, very little reviewed or known - but those who do own it know it's a ridiculous value and most certainly a keeper. There is no way in hell I'm letting this dac get away from me.

 In direct comparison to the udac (which sounds very good); the matrix just has more finesse / elegance and more realism to the instruments, definitely in 'air' and fuller sounding._

 

Great to hear you are enjoying it soulrider4ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny, at the moment I'm messing with the Matrix and uDac. Using the uDac's coax out to the Matrix (usb to spdif converter)...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bilzebub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, Just about to pull the trigger on this, but wonder if I (definitely a newb) am buying more than I need?


 Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why would a Dac like this have a digital out? -- perhaps an obvious question, but like I said, I am pretty new to this!_

 

See my post right above...Digital out is also used for recording devices.


----------



## sunneebear

Again, very versatile DAC. Great sound for the price with extras that's already there one day when you may need it.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are asking about just the headphone out, then all I can say is that it sounds warm and smooth like a tube more than SS. *I peeked inside and the headphone amp is nothing special. Doesn't look at all impressive, more like a after thought. * It's sound though is unique._

 

The Matrix Mini-I is using TI TPA6120 amp chip. The amp section was designed to be great sounding from the beginning. More on this chip:

Stereophile: TI's New Headphone Chip


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a pity the OPAMPS aren't replaceable, as it looks like it would have some potential if they were._

 

Check what our French (or Belgian?) friends are doing here:

homecinema-fr.com &bull; Voir le sujet - Tweak du DAC Matrix mini-i

 They are using this adapter to replace the opamps! Looks like a good project to do:


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bilzebub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am assuming the Micro is sending analog pcm over fiber optic rather than digital?_

 

You can't send analog information over fiber optic; it has to be 1's and 0's (digital).

 If I understand your question correctly, anyways.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can't send analog information over fiber optic; it has to be 1's and 0's (digital)._

 

And those are digital inputs, whereas it has single-ended and balanced analog outputs.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Interesante!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopQuark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check what our French (or Belgian?) friends are doing here:

homecinema-fr.com &bull; Voir le sujet - Tweak du DAC Matrix mini-i

 They are using this adapter to replace the opamps! Looks like a good project to do:





_


----------



## HeatFan12

Rockin' a little balanced action with the Matrix on a beautiful SoFla afternoon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Horrible pic...lol..The faceplate was on the receiving end of Mr. glare...Good times...


----------



## sunneebear

Ha ha. That kind of looks familiar. Actually that happens to be my lappy setup at the moment.


----------



## soulrider4ever

I should be getting my m2tech hiface bnc in a couple days, I'll post my impressions of any (if any) improvements with the matrix mini-i.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha ha. That kind of looks familiar. Actually that happens to be my lappy setup at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should be getting my m2tech hiface bnc in a couple days, I'll post my impressions of any (if any) improvements with the matrix mini-i._

 

Looking forward to your findings with the HiFace...


 Just hooked up my 01USD to the Matrix. Too early to tell yet, but I love all these different USB to spdif converters....


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Looking forward to your findings with the HiFace...


 Just hooked up my 01USD to the Matrix. Too early to tell yet, but I love all these different USB to spdif converters....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 

Where did you get your LD MKVII?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get your LD MKVII?_

 

From David (ebay)...I purchased mine before the MKVII+ came out.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From David (ebay)...I purchased mine before the MKVII+ came out._

 

I can't find it on ebay anymore. I guess I'll have to go through a site instead.


----------



## lordsegan

what are the differences between the LD MKVII and MKVII+?


----------



## sunneebear

The MKVII is no longer available.


----------



## stang

MKVII+ has a lower gain, thus it is is better paired with low sensitivity cans like Ultrasones, Grado etc.


----------



## TopQuark

I received my Matrix and I only have about 10 hrs on it. Wonderful sound! I can confirm it has smooooth tubey sound. It must be the 2x AD1955's. It is the sound I like for smooth jazz, classical, instrumental type music. Piano and violin have never sounded better. Well, I can only compare it with my D10 Maxxed Topkit. My problem is I can only connect it through USB with no SPDIF conversion. My desktop PC has an optical out and I can't find my Toslink cable so I am waiting for a new one to arrive next week.

 I connected the DAC, again using USB only, to my Swan M200MKII's and I am having a blast. Too bad, the Swans do not have balanced inputs so these will go away. I want balance all throughout.

 After opening the box, I found the following components:
 - AK4113 DIR - clock regenerator, very similar to AK4114 used in Benchmark DAC1 except for different channels. Some say this is better than the now aging TI DIR9001.
 - Confirmed it uses OP275 and OPA2134 (1 each channel)
 - Headphone amp - TI TPA6120
 - Microchip Tech PIC16F193 microcontroller for the DAC chip.
 - All Nichicon throughout and real electrolytic caps
 - For USB - CM102S+ from C-Media
 - NS DS9637A Line Receiver
 - Several AMS1117 voltage regulators

 I intend to mod the opamps but now I am having second thoughts. I like the sound as it is. Clear, clean, details, excellent imaging, and 3D soundstage. Again, this is just USB out. I can't wait to hear it with optical-in and FLAC files.

 Best $300 investment so far - with Bing cashback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MKVII is no longer available._

 

What's another good balanced amp to go with the Matrix?


----------



## sunneebear

The MKVII+ is the only one I know of that is affordable and kicks arse. For $379 and the kind of power it has, hard to beat.


----------



## XLR1

TopQuark;6469207 said:
			
		

> - Confirmed it uses OP275 and OPA2134 (1 each channel)
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So it uses 4 op amps?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MKVII+ is the only one I know of that is affordable and kicks arse. For $379 and the kind of power it has, hard to beat._

 

I think I'm going to go on a shopping spree and buy the Matrix and MKVII+ all in one go.


----------



## francisdemarte

Can someone do a comparison to the Twisted Pear Audio balanced DAC like the Opus/Buffalo?


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XLR1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopQuark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
- Confirmed it uses OP275 and OPA2134 (1 each channel)

 


 So it uses 4 op amps?_

 

Here you go. There are 3 OP275's and 2 OPA2134's.


----------



## soulrider4ever

OK, got the M2Tech Hiface BNC, using 2ft bluejeanscable bnc cable, initial impressions are the sound is clearer and a touch more depth, i suppose in audio changes are small, but any improvement is welcome. If anything, it's just nice to be able to send hires audio from the laptop beyond 48hz.

 However, I haven't really had a lot of time to do a real good A/B comparison to break down the nitty gritty, but eitherway, def. worth it IMO.


----------



## bastogne

i'm confused..

 so you got the m2tech to use with the mini, instead of using the mini's USB?

 and your saying it's definitely worthy upgrade?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bastogne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm confused..

 so you got the m2tech to use with the mini, instead of using the mini's USB?

 and your saying it's definitely worthy upgrade?_

 

The m2tech hiface allows the Matrix to receive 24/192 input, otherwise using just the usb is much less. It may not be a big difference to the ears, but a difference is still a difference.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The m2tech hiface allows the Matrix to receive 24/192 input, otherwise using just the usb is much less. It may not be a big difference to the ears, but a difference is still a difference._

 

It's most important that you have >48 source material, like the HDTracks files. 

 I think there needs to be more comparisons between the Little Dot VII+ / Matrix mini-i combo and singled ended $700-$800 systems.


----------



## stang

If I were looking to get a good SS system to last me ages, would the LD DAC_I and MKVII+ or Matrix Mini-I and MKVII+ be the better option? Peope seem to love both, but which really is the better combo? I know it is all very subjective, but an idea, at least will help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## grokit

I have the Matrix, and I have read that it is the smoother of the two; the LD being more analytical. Haven't heard the LD, but I've never read anything bad about it. The Matrix is indeed smooth. I would say you can't go wrong either way, so you might as well get the matching set


----------



## sunneebear

I bought the Matrix first and being so versatile it works well with the MKVII+ and other combos or just by itself when needed.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The m2tech hiface allows the Matrix to receive 24/192 input, otherwise using just the usb is much less. It may not be a big difference to the ears, but a difference is still a difference._

 

Yea, to me it just makes the matrix do what it does but just a bit better. The soundstage was probably the biggest difference I can hear now through my loudspeakers. It was harder to pick that up with the headphones, but the soundstage is def. improved. It's the lower jitter I think that helps it to just produce that tad cleaner sound and improved soundstage.

 Overall the differences are small IMO, however, they are noticable enough for me to not return it. A 5% increase in resolution in clarity is amazing for a DAC that is already as clean as it is via USB.


----------



## stang

Ah yes. So if I want to hear more details in my music etc, the DAC_I it is. It would be a wonderful match with my DT880 600ohm that should be arriving over the next few days. But since I listen to metal, maybe detailed isn't the best idea


----------



## wgb113

I'm trying to decide if the extra $100 for the Matrix is worth it over the Maverick TubeMagic D1. This would be implemented into my home theater/family room system for late-night listening which is the reason I'm looking for a DAC/Amp combo.

 It would be used with a pair of Sennheiser 580s mainly, my reference setup is a pair of 701s with a Benchmark DAC1.

 Any thoughts?

 Bill


----------



## sunneebear

I just looked at some review for the Maverick and it seems to be great. If you have no need for USB and balance then saving a hundred bucks "other" gear is awesome.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying to decide if the extra $100 for the Matrix is worth it over the Maverick TubeMagic D1. This would be implemented into my home theater/family room system for late-night listening which is the reason I'm looking for a DAC/Amp combo.

 It would be used with a pair of Sennheiser 580s mainly, my reference setup is a pair of 701s with a Benchmark DAC1.

 Any thoughts?

 Bill_

 

I've used the same gear (600s instead of 580s), and thought the 701s had better synergy with the Maverick than the 600s did, which sounded a little bright out of the D1, but great out of the Matrix. So for me, the 580s with the Matrix, the Maverick with the 701s. I've never heard the DAC1.


----------



## wgb113

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used the same gear (600s instead of 580s), and thought the 701s had better synergy with the Maverick than the 600s did, which sounded a little bright out of the D1, but great out of the Matrix. So for me, the 580s with the Matrix, the Maverick with the 701s. I've never heard the DAC1._

 

That's good to hear. I've converted my 580s so that they're essentially 600s (without the paint job) so they should mate well with the Matrix.

 Bill


----------



## soulrider4ever

The matrix gave me a real scare this morning, I turned it on and played music, for some reason it was acting in DAC only mode so the volume control was useless. I have this plugged directly into my power amplifier, and it blasted the hell out of my speakers. It really made me jump. I turned it off, then back on and still was acting up. I then entered into the menu, saw the HP amp was still on, but then it started working. 

 Very strange.... I really hope that doesn't happen again because if my $6000 speakers blow I'd be very very very pissed off.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The matrix gave me a real scare this morning, I turned it on and played music, for some reason it was acting in DAC only mode so the volume control was useless. I have this plugged directly into my power amplifier, and it blasted the hell out of my speakers. It really made me jump. I turned it off, then back on and still was acting up. I then entered into the menu, saw the HP amp was still on, but then it started working. 

 Very strange.... I really hope that doesn't happen again because if my $6000 speakers blow I'd be very very very pissed off._

 

YIKES~! How long have you owned it?

 Dumb question, are you implying there is a volume bypass mode? I haven't even read the manual yet, but that would be nice.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Yes there is a volume bypass mode, I've owned it at least a month now, just randomly did this, have no clue why. Waiting for coolfungadget guy to reply to my PM.


----------



## Scrivs

Looks real nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## Junliang

Lol at the previous pics of matrix on top of ld mk vii+..
 it replaced the position of the ld dac_1 !! LOL !
 nice setups btw, have plans on getting my ld mk vii+ soon..
 pairing it with my dacmagic


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes there is a volume bypass mode, I've owned it at least a month now, just randomly did this, have no clue why. Waiting for coolfungadget guy to reply to my PM._

 

You can switch modes (it is described in the manual). 
 If you keep the volume knob pressed while turning off and back on the power switch at the back, the display will present you with a possibility to choose which mode you want to use.

 I do not believe, the unit switches modes by itself, it never happened with my Matrix.


----------



## sunneebear

Though I've never had this problem, I always check the readout after powering up to see if it indicates -90dB.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Though I've never had this problem, I always check the readout after powering up to see if it indicates -90dB._

 

Yea, it was and it still was blaring....


----------



## sunneebear

Maybe you should contact Jeffery for service or an exchange.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe you should contact Jeffery for service or an exchange._

 

Not sure if I need that, seemed like an isolated incident.... with that being said, it wont stop me from being more careful in the future.


----------



## wgb113

Let us know what Jeff comes back to you with...I'm holding off buying one now.


----------



## wgb113

Why so many different sellers of this on eBay? Pricing's all over the map as well, anywhere from $310 to $373.

 Bill


----------



## soulrider4ever

Jeff did get back to me, he will look into it, but as of right now, since it's not reoccuring, I'm going to have to assume it was a fluke, I'll let y'all know if it happens again.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why so many different sellers of this on eBay? Pricing's all over the map as well, anywhere from $310 to $373.

 Bill_

 

Looks like a lot of the same sellers, that $310 is a bid, not a buy it now. You should be able to get them for 325-335.


----------



## Ypoknons

They're going for 1980RMB ($290USD) shipping included on the domestic market (TaoBao, China's ebay) so it'd say that's a reasonable price floor for them.


----------



## stang

Why not just buy them from here: Welcome to Audiophilechina

 Ebay is usually expensive


----------



## jherbert

Does anyone happen to know more about the headphone amp used in the matrix mini--i?

 I think I read somewhere its based on a TPA6120, but I could not verify this.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone happen to know more about the headphone amp used in the matrix mini--i?

 I think I read somewhere its based on a TPA6120, but I could not verify this._

 

Yes, it is the TPA6120. You can see it from my earlier posts:






 BTW, the pic in the ads shows use of Nichicon HD's. They are now using Muse.

 The TI amp chip is seen here clearly:





 The PCB is black in color. Very nice and clean layout not typical of Chinese made units:


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not just buy them from here: Welcome to Audiophilechina

 Ebay is usually expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Their price is $329 including shipping.

 eBay price is usually higher (my price is $335) because eBay and PayPal charge a lot. The benefit to buy on eBay is to enjoy full protections offered by eBay and PayPal.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a lot of the same sellers, that $310 is a bid, not a buy it now. You should be able to get them for 325-335._

 

Be careful with the low prices. Some sellers ship using registered mail, which is slower and less safe.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soulrider4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jeff did get back to me, he will look into it, but as of right now, since it's not reoccuring, I'm going to have to assume it was a fluke, I'll let y'all know if it happens again._

 

Do contact me if it happens again. I can offer you a replacement.


----------



## paper2k1

ÑîÝ¼±±¾©×Ü´ú MATRIX* mini-i* Ë«1955È«Æ½ºâ DAC7 ÏÖ»õÏúÊÛ ±±¾©ÏðÒ¶ÒôÏì ¶ú»ú´ó¼ÒÌ³ È«Çò×î´óÖÐÎÄ¶ú»úÂÛÌ³

 I just noticed that there is a new DAC from Matrix 

 Anyone have experience with this? Opinions?


----------



## sunneebear

That's a serious looking DAC.


----------



## fenixdown110

Where can you get it?


----------



## francisdemarte

Looks sweets! Hopefully Coolfungadget will start carrying it soon


----------



## Dexon

DAC7 is not new. I believe it came out before mini-i. I've spotted it ten months ago but wasn't interested since it's NOS DAC.

 I've also contacted the seller regarding prices of the DACs and this was reply... "About the unit prices, given by the distributor, they are 300 USD for DAC7 and 200 USD for Mini-i (Not including freight and customs duties and other costs). And the requirement of quantity is for each time 10 or more."

 So, perhaps if anyone is interested in group buy, i would surely like to try mini-i for 200usd


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paper2k1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





ÑîÝ¼±±¾©×Ü´ú MATRIX* mini-i* Ë«1955È«Æ½ºâ DAC7 ÏÖ»õÏúÊÛ ±±¾©ÏðÒ¶ÒôÏì ¶ú»ú´ó¼ÒÌ³ È«Çò×î´óÖÐÎÄ¶ú»úÂÛÌ³

 I just noticed that there is a new DAC from Matrix 

 Anyone have experience with this? Opinions?_

 

It's not new. I am not selling it on eBay because it's too heavy for international shipping.

 Contact me if anyone has interest.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DAC7 is not new. I believe it came out before mini-i. I've spotted it ten months ago but wasn't interested since it's NOS DAC.

 I've also contacted the seller regarding prices of the DACs and this was reply... "About the unit prices, given by the distributor, they are 300 USD for DAC7 and 200 USD for Mini-i (Not including freight and customs duties and other costs). And the requirement of quantity is for each time 10 or more."

 So, perhaps if anyone is interested in group buy, i would surely like to try mini-i for 200usd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I am definitely interested.


----------



## AudioHi

How is this compare to Audio Gd Fun or Ibasso D10?


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioHi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is this compare to Audio Gd Fun or Ibasso D10?_

 

I have the Ibasso D10. The D10 without mod is dry and not exciting. I thought my Ibasso D3 is better than D10 out of the factory. The best thing about the D10 is the optical input that mates very well with the iRiver's. With TopKit, everything changed. It is a must have but adds ~$60 or so to the price. It became more open, extended, lively, clearer at the highs and mids, and better transparency. As soon as I mod it with Black Gate's super-E after that, the bass became more pronounced, hard, deeper, and faster.

 Compared to D10, the sound signature of Matrix is totally different. Just like how many described it here, it is smooth with a sweet sound. Vocals and highs are clearer and the stage is wider and deeper than the D10. I thought the Matrix is less fatiguing than the modded D10. If I go for love songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, smooth jazz, classicals, voices, and instrumentals, I will go with the Matrix. For pop, rock, jazz, new age, dance, and rap, I will go with the D10. The D10 with Topkit and without the Black Gates is closer to the Matrix.

 I have not heard the Audio Gd Fun. The good thing about that DAC (or bad thing to some) is it does not have its own personality. You select the components that matches your taste. The draw-back is, with the various options that allowed it for modularity, it may color the signal path that can affect the final sound. If you are not into balanced outputs and safer bet that this will cater to the sound you like, this might be a better choice.

 One additional comment on the Matrix, I tried it with my Swan M200MKII desktop monitors. It rendered a beautiful defined sound stage. I thought all along that only a very good and clean power supply can provide clear imaging and transparency. I guess the Matrix has just enough of that for near field listening. The Matrix can produce better highs from from my earphones but I am bottlenecked by my monitors. I plan on upgrading them soon on actives with balanced inputs for more accurate delivery and true-to-life presentation. I can't wait.


----------



## AudioHi

Thank you for the thoughtful reply and informative review TopQuark.
 My musical taste falls under D10 according to your review. However, I think I'm gonna enjoy the smooth sound of matrix.. Tough choice..


----------



## doctorcilantro

I can't read Chinese. How do I enter volume bypass mode?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't read Chinese. How do I enter volume bypass mode?_

 

Keep the volume knob pressed down turn the unit off and on - follow the instruction on the display (choose mode - select and press down the volume knob)


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't read Chinese. How do I enter volume bypass mode?_

 

English Manual

http://coolfungadget.com/matrix/MATR..._Manual_EN.pdf


----------



## coolfungadget

*I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?
*


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?
*_

 

Count me in. I'm planning on buying soon as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those who only use it for the PC.


----------



## HeatFan12

.


----------



## sunneebear

More details please. I use mine mainly for USB so count me in.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep the volume knob pressed down turn the unit off and on - follow the instruction on the display (choose mode - select and press down the volume knob)_

 

Nice! Didn't try that; just held the volume down for a bit.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_English Manual

http://coolfungadget.com/matrix/MATR..._Manual_EN.pdf_

 


 Thanks! I'm pretty sure it shipped with only Chinese manual, but I don't know if I bought from you or the "other guy" on eBay.

 cheers!
 DC


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?
*_

 

Socketed opamps?


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?
*_

 

Firmware upgrade or hard upgrade?

 thanks
 DC


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Firmware upgrade or hard upgrade?

 thanks
 DC_

 

Hard...


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I'm pretty sure it shipped with only Chinese manual, but I don't know if I bought from you or the "other guy" on eBay.

 cheers!
 DC_

 

I guess I am the only guy who ships with English manuals.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More details please. I use mine mainly for USB so count me in._

 

It's a whole new project and probably takes a couple months to complete.


----------



## fenixdown110

I'll be waiting patiently. Take your time.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a whole new project and probably takes a couple months to complete._

 

You might as well add opamps socket adapter if hard upgrade.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?
*_

 

I am definitely interested.
 As long as it is set up to do both 44.1, 48 *and* 96kHz over USB.


----------



## Sabu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DAC7 is not new. I believe it came out before mini-i. I've spotted it ten months ago but wasn't interested since it's NOS DAC.

 I've also contacted the seller regarding prices of the DACs and this was reply... "About the unit prices, given by the distributor, they are 300 USD for DAC7 and 200 USD for Mini-i (Not including freight and customs duties and other costs). And the requirement of quantity is for each time 10 or more."

 So, perhaps if anyone is interested in group buy, i would surely like to try mini-i for 200usd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm interested (in fact I joined this forum because I'm interested) but this raises a few questions: How much would freight cost to Serbia and then to the US or other destination? Who would be responsible if there was damage during shipment? (I am assuming the seller would require a group buy be shipped to a single address.) With the mini-i available for a total of $339, we don't have a whole lot of room to work with.


----------



## buz

Jeff: This crosses with my Email but color me interested for a socketed opamp, 96/24 USB Mini-I. And while we are at it, variable gain is always nice to have. My NG98 is just too loud in stock configuration.

 Dexon: definititely interested in the mini-i


----------



## krmathis

Well, I just ordered one.
 Need a nice compact DAC/Amplifier unit for the office rig, and I have hopes this will do it.


----------



## mrarroyo

Look forward to reading your impressions Kai. Will you use the dac out feature to drive a power amp and thus your K1000 at the office? Or will you only use it as a dac/amp for your dynamic headphones? Cheers and I hope you like it.


----------



## buz

Does anyone know whether matrix has a website? I wonder what else they make (clone?) which we haven't yet heard about...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look forward to reading your impressions Kai. Will you use the dac out feature to drive a power amp and thus your K1000 at the office? Or will you only use it as a dac/amp for your dynamic headphones? Cheers and I hope you like it._

 

Thanks Miguel! I am looking forward to giving it a go.
 It will be used as a DAC/Amp between a Lenovo ThinkPad X200 and AKG K240 Sextett.

 The K1000s stay back home. I get enough attention with the Sextetts.


----------



## fenixdown110

I'm tempted to buy now, but a modified usb version is well worth the wait.


----------



## roker

Some questions:

 1) Are there selectable outputs? 
 -I'm trying to run the unbalanced to speakers and balanced to a headphone amp and I don't want them working at the same time.

 2) If yes, then can I set it up so one output uses the volume controls (unbalanced), while the balanced uses the mini as a Dac only?

 3) How easy is it to switch to different inputs?

 4) Any discounts for out of eBay transactions?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some questions:

 1) Are there selectable outputs? 
 -I'm trying to run the unbalanced to speakers and balanced to a headphone amp and I don't want them working at the same time._

 

[No]

  Quote:


 2) If yes, then can I set it up so one output uses the volume controls (unbalanced), while the balanced uses the mini as a Dac only?

 3) How easy is it to switch to different inputs? 
 

[Push the volume knob, turn, push again. Pretty easy]

  Quote:


 4) Any discounts for out of eBay transactions? 
 

[I've PMed you the discounted price]


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolfungadget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[No]

 [Push the volume knob, turn, push again. Pretty easy]



 [I've PMed you the discounted price]_

 

Thank you

 the 1st question wasn't a deal breaker.

 I need to sell some stuff to raise money for this.

 I'll be getting a hold of you shortly.

 Thank you


----------



## unlimited

Damn !!
 Let me know if you have any update. I'm looking forward for your new product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyways, do you know when this gonna come out ?


----------



## ak622

The more I read this thread the more I think it'll be a good compliment for my computer setup. A cheap 1 box solution that no only sounds good by itself but has upgradability to a balanced amp down the road... Decisions!


----------



## roker

I'm not a person to go by looks, but it's between this and the maverick d1. I just want to know one thing, has anyone here tried to power some D2000s with this?

 I know some people think those headphones are easy to power, but I beg to differ. Nothing brings them out as good as my LDI+, but since I'm in the mood to consolidate my collection, do you think it'll give me a similar sound (is there a tube sound at all through the HP amp)?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some questions:

 1) Are there selectable outputs? 
 -I'm trying to run the unbalanced to speakers and balanced to a headphone amp and I don't want them working at the same time.
_

 

Not really. They work simultaneously. (which is no problem as you can mute the speakers or the other out - I can not see any signal degradation if both are used)

 Just tried :

 >unbalanced out to BOSE amplified computer speakers (RCA cable).
 >balanced out to Violectric HPA V100 headphone amp.

 The mini HP amp drives HD 800 easily (I listen at -20dB position ).
 I believe mini should have no problems driving your DENON HF as well.
 Although no match to Violectric HPA V100, the mini amp is surprisingly very good.
 The DAC is also very good.
 I use M2Hiface BNC with it.

 I can not think of a better combo for the money.


----------



## ak622

I made my decision and bought one of these... It has been a while since I got any new gear so this will be fun. I'm curious to see how this will compare to my older n_maher built monica 2 dac and gilmore lite that i'm currently using. 

 Waterlogic: do you find that the M2Hiface provides a noticeable improvement over the regular USB connection on the mini-i?


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ak622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made my decision and bought one of these... It has been a while since I got any new gear so this will be fun. I'm curious to see how this will compare to my older n_maher built monica 2 dac and gilmore lite that i'm currently using. 

 Waterlogic: do you find that the M2Hiface provides a noticeable improvement over the regular USB connection on the mini-i?_

 

Actually, I have not tried the USB for I have a lot of hires files (usb is redbook only). But I tried the Mini with both versions of M2tech Hiface the Coax and the BNC.

 MINI has a BNC in (you get a converter BNC to RCA in the box ). I first tried it with Hiface Coax using the BNC to RCA converter and RCA coax cable.

 Last week I got the Hiface BNC and a 75 Ohm BNC cable (10 Euro for 1.5m). It is much better with BNC. With this setup looks the MINI gets better input.
 I know that the nature of RCA does not grant 75 Ohm on the connection, where BNC does it. Anyway I strongly suggest you go BNC if you intend using Hiface.


----------



## ak622

Thanks for the reply waterlogic. At first, I was looking at the Hiface because my Monica 2 dac accepts coax RCA only, so I was thinking of using that as the connection piece to the dac. But seeing how the Mini-i has a USB connection and a decent amp from what I've read, I want to see how it compares. However, if I like my current system, I think I will pick up the Hiface and use the mini-i as my bedside system.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waterlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I have not tried the USB for I have a lot of hires files (usb is redbook only). But I tried the Mini with both versions of M2tech Hiface the Coax and the BNC.

 MINI has a BNC in (you get a converter BNC to RCA in the box ). I first tried it with Hiface Coax using the BNC to RCA converter and RCA coax cable.

 Last week I got the Hiface BNC and a 75 Ohm BNC cable (10 Euro for 1.5m). It is much better with BNC. With this setup looks the MINI gets better input.
 I know that the nature of RCA does not grant 75 Ohm on the connection, where BNC does it. Anyway I strongly suggest you go BNC if you intend using Hiface._


----------



## grokit

"Quote:
 1) Are there selectable outputs?
 -I'm trying to run the unbalanced to speakers and balanced to a headphone amp and I don't want them working at the same time.
 ---End Quote---
 Not really. They work simultaneously."

 I do the opposite, running the balanced out to my JBL monitors, and the RCA out to my X-Head headphone amp. This works great, you can just turn one of them off if you like or keep them both on without affecting SQ in any way or the headphone out either. And when I get a balanced amp to replace the X-Head, I will reverse the situation, because the JBLs go "both ways".


----------



## rocque

Looking for some help: I'm trying to connect my MacBook Pro via optical out to the Matrix, I have the Optical Output selected in my Sound preferences, yet I continue to see "No Sample" on the Matrix display. I confirmed that the optical in is working on the unit by hooking something else to it.

 Any ideas, folks? Is there some setting on the Mac that's not right?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rocque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking for some help: I'm trying to connect my MacBook Pro via optical out to the Matrix, I have the Optical Output selected in my Sound preferences, yet I continue to see "No Sample" on the Matrix display. I confirmed that the optical in is working on the unit by hooking something else to it.

 Any ideas, folks? Is there some setting on the Mac that's not right?_

 

Try System Preferences>Sound>Output>Digital Out; If that does not work, try booting up Audio MIDI Setup from Applications>Utilities and exploring the actual output settings.


----------



## rocque

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try System Preferences>Sound>Output>Digital Out; If that does not work, try booting up Audio MIDI Setup from Applications>Utilities and exploring the actual output settings._

 

Thanks for replying. I managed to fix it by removing com.apple.soundpref.plist from my Preferences folder, and sweet beautiful music started to flow to the Matrix. I'm loving this thing so far...


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rocque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for replying. I managed to fix it by removing com.apple.soundpref.plist from my Preferences folder, and sweet beautiful music started to flow to the Matrix. I'm loving this thing so far..._

 

if you do not know about "Play" music player for Mac, here it is and it is free:

Play from sbooth.org

 It senses bit/sample rate automatically.

 (you can open Audio Midi Setup and observe how bit/sr is being changed when you play files with different bit/sr - should be shown on Matrix display too))
 All you need to do is grab files from your itunes and drag them into the Play lower window. Than you take files from the lower window into the upper and double click the first one, all following files are played in sequence (gapless) - (no need to define separate library for Play - by dragging files from itunes you just point Play to the files already being on your HDD)

 Make sure you enable "Automatically adjust sample rate" under Play's Preferences.


 Enjoy !


----------



## Junliang

Any comparison of the mini dac vs DacMagic dac ??

 I intend to walk the cheapest balanced route, which is ld mk vii+ and the mini dac, but when I got my dacmagic, i didn't knew of the existance of the mini at all =(


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

First of all thanks to all of you for all the info I have gotten here the last few months.

 As the perfect leech I am, I have now created a user because I have a few questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im not a head-fi-kinda-guy, but I found this site while I was looking for a new DAC. After a lot of reading I also decided to try out this little ******, and I got it this morning. I will consider posting some thoughts about it later on, but because of the few problems I have encountered I will wait a little, so I don't jump the gun on anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first thing that didn't seem right to me was the fact that the second I connected it to my laptop, it showed "44.1 khz" even though I didn't feed it any signal? And then when I played a DVD it continued to show 44.1 khz?

 Other than that the left output was dead!... BUT thankfully it seems to be the cable, so hopefully tomorrow I can report back and tell that a new cable did the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - The only thing I will say regarding the sound quality at this moment is that I am having a very hard time recognizing the "smoothness" Ive heard a lot of people mention (unless "smooth" means lack of depth and low frequencies). But let's see if some hours will change it's character a bit (not quite convinced about DAC break/burn in, but Im hoping to see some changes here). 
 Just for the record; I am using the Matrix as sound card for my Vaio when Im listening to music on my Mackie HR824 monitors. (And they are unforgiving - and so am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Well, Im hoping someone can comment on the 44.1 khz-thing soon. Have a nice weekend peeps.


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Well, I will try to write this post for the 3. time now (deleted it myself the first time by mistake, and then when I was done for the second time I suddenly got "thanks for logging in" What) 







 First of all; Isn't there a Matrix-owner out there who can comment on whether it is normal that it displays "44.1 khz" when I connect the USB-cable, but don't feed it any signal? Any feedback would be greatly apprecited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regarding the sound, it has been running for 48 straight hours now, and I have convinced myself that the low frequencies has tightened up a bit. But I still find the treble too boosted and harsh, so I am hoping it will gain more control in this area. 
 In a perfect world the next 48 hours will bring more dynamics, continue to boost/tighten the bass, and replace the harsh treble-boost with actual clearness, detail and tranparency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope is cheap

 Not sure how much I believe this will happen, but I will keep it running and continue to monitor it. But it's really hard to keep a fresh ear and don't mistake actual improvement with the fact that you get used to the sound, but I will do my best


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

And the dead output was the cable! Even though I was 90% sure this was the problem, I was a bit anxious to try out the new cable, but thankfully no troubles there.

 Also; my previous posts might seem a bit negative, so to even it out a bit, I will say that the knob has a very nice feel to it


----------



## sunneebear

If a connected source is on, the Mini-i will display the sampling rate of that source. If you don't have a source or the source is not turned on, the display will read NO SAMPLE. No signal needed.

 As for the sound you are describing, I think you are the first to make this claim. Could be your source, headphones or music. But that's just a guess. The warmth and smoothness that I hear is apparent on day one. Without burn in.


----------



## waterlogic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If a connected source is on, the Mini-i will display the sampling rate of that source. If you don't have a source or the source is not turned on, the display will read NO SAMPLE. No signal needed.

 As for the sound you are describing, I think you are the first to make this claim. Could be your source, headphones or music. But that's just a guess. The warmth and smoothness that I hear is apparent on day one. Without burn in._

 

You are right. 
 I get a headeache when I hear sb. talking about burn-in, there is no such thing, one minute warm-up eventually.


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Thanks for your answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK, so if I connect the Matrix to my laptop it will only show "no sample" when the laptop is off? And then show "44.1 khz" when it is on? 

 Im just wondering why 44.1 khz is the default signal input when using the USB, since it is also capable of 48.0 khz? Or did I read your answer the wrong way?

 My source at the moment is my laptop, so that shouldn't interfere much with the sound quality. Since all the music is on the HD, the only things that should have a slight influence is CPU and chipset, which should be fine. I could try with the coax, but the Matrix is bought for a USB-setup, so thats my number one priority.

 The music I use is freshly ripped CDs (mostly WAV, some FLAC). Ive picked some very different music (jazz, rock, dub, dubstep, reggae, drum n bass, metal, hip hop, funk, electronica and acapella) and used a lot of records that I know very well.

 The cables isn't premium in this setup at the moment, but they aren't bad either. I will try and run the balanced XLR straight to the monitors one of the following days, and see if it makes any difference.

 I haven't really used the headphone-amp since Im not that fond of using headphones, so I can't comment on the sound quality of the amp. 
 As I mentioned I use my Mackie HR824 studio monitors in this test (and theese monitors are known for their ability to play clean and dynamic without any ear fatigue, so it's not a "cold-monitor-thing").

 Sure this DAC would probably sound smooth with a pair of high-end Grados or something - but high-end Grados would sound pretty smooth with most equipment. I guess Im trying to say that one must be careful not to give credit the wrong places.

 And Im not saying that you are doing this, I don't know your setup. But I know that I have isolated the Matrix in my own test setup, and I don't see the same qualities - or perhaps we are defining theese qualities differently.
 But then again, I don't want a DA ENHANCER/IMPROVER, I want a DA CONVERTER. And I do detect some boost in the treble, which perhaps in some ears could be mistaken for "clearness". I guess it all comes down to the fact that I feel the output is slightly disharmonic.

 The way I see it, good sound is CREATED one place only; the studio. I prefer that the sound is mastered by a sound technician, not by unprecise equipment. (though this was expected to some extend since this is a hifi piece).


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Well, Im not convinced about burn in either, but at least the 100 straight hours will be a good indicator that the piece isn't flawed.


----------



## jherbert

Make sure you get bit perfect playback (asio, kernel streaming or wasapi) so windows mixer does not get in the way and/or have the volume in windows set to 100 percent. 

 What media player do you use?


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

I THOUGHT I was using kernel streaming and winamp. but the output was actually set wrong (checked now you mentioned it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But It didn't change much when I switched to kernel streaming.

 I mean, I don't think it sounds bad, but there is a slight boost in the treble, and it's not that well controlled.


----------



## jherbert

My mini-i drives a Denon D7000, a Shure SHR-840 and a Sennheiser HD800 without any notable faults. Bass control, smooth treble, sweet mids, all better than to be expected at that price point.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Just an update that after roughly 500 hours of use, I'm now hearing micro details - could be the speakers as well, but either way, I'm very happy with my purchase.

 I'm curious Gazoo regarding your post - are you running balanced XLR straight to the mackie's or are you going through a preamp / soundboard? I would suggest something like the M2tech Hiface BNC edition to go from usb to BNC - the reduced jitter may help in your case.


----------



## ak622

I just received mine today at the office. I'm itching to try it out when I get home tonight. It seems that the M2tech Hiface is quite popular for the computer audio crowd..


----------



## lord_fon

I got mine today. My music has never sounded so good before. I registered @ Head-Fi to write this. I am just blown away by the sound!

 Full disclosure: My first "proper" DAC. I used my old AV-Receiver (Yamaha RX-V620) for headphone listening. The Matrix "runs circles" around that rig.

 My chain: PC (Foobar2k WASAPI, FLAC CD images) >> Musiland Monitor 01 USD >> Matrix Mini-I

 My headphones: Beyerdynamic DT770, DT880 (both 250 ohm)


----------



## ak622

I've been listening to the mini-i for the past few hours and my inital impression is that it works well with the K701s.. I'm running straight from USB which seems to be the weak link from what I've been reading. But the DAC/Amp combo through USB is working quite well and I'm enjoying what I hear. No comparisons yet with any other of my gear yet tho.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lord_fon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine today. My music has never sounded so good before. I registered @ Head-Fi to write this. I am just blown away by the sound!

 Full disclosure: My first "proper" DAC. I used my old AV-Receiver (Yamaha RX-V620) for headphone listening. The Matrix "runs circles" around that rig.

 My chain: PC (Foobar2k WASAPI, FLAC CD images) >> Musiland Monitor 01 USD >> Matrix Mini-I

 My headphones: Beyerdynamic DT770, DT880 (both 250 ohm)_

 

Musiland Monitor + Matrix mini-i = A great combination


----------



## Junliang

Any comparison between Matrix vs Cambridge Audio DacMagic ???

 *still no response then I think I got to start a thread for it..*


----------



## honmashinsei

I'm very interested in a 24bit/96khz version via USB. Please keep us posted. Maybe a price estimate? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Could anyone tell me how the Mini-I compares to the iBasso D4 / D10?


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could anyone tell me how the Mini-I compares to the iBasso D4 / D10?_

 

I can only compare to the D3. Amp side is like two different animals. D3 is more dynamic, punchy, sharp. Mini-i is smooth, mellow, warm. You can say SS vs. tube sounding.

 DAC side, Mini-i best the D3 in most aspects. Especially when driving speakers. Again this is all to my ears.


----------



## bastogne

does the track info only display on the matrix when using USB?

 I currently am using a toslink from macbook and there is no track info displaying on the matrix mini-i display.


----------



## rocque

Basic question: what mode should the Matrix be set to when I have the unbalanced outputs connected to an amp like the WA6?


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rocque* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Basic question: what mode should the Matrix be set to when I have the unbalanced outputs connected to an amp like the WA6?_

 

DAC mode.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bastogne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the track info only display on the matrix when using USB?

 I currently am using a toslink from macbook and there is no track info displaying on the matrix mini-i display._

 

You need to use S/PDIF ports (coaxial, optical) and your source needs to support sub-code.


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

_"I'm curious Gazoo regarding your post - are you running balanced XLR straight to the mackie's or are you going through a preamp / soundboard? I would suggest something like the M2tech Hiface BNC edition to go from usb to BNC - the reduced jitter may help in your case."_

 Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As mentioned I haven't tried the balanced XLR outputs yet, but when I get a pair of new cables, I am planning to use the XLR (I am moving within the next 14 days, so Im waiting to get the new cables until Ive seen the new room). The balanced outputs was one of the reasons I chose the Matrix. I might even add a pair af passive units and an amp through the RCA output and see how that works out.

 And yea at the moment I run the RCA through a mixer (no preamp) just for the conversion (RCA to 1/4" jack). I am aware of the advantages of M2tech and I might be running a similar solution in a near future, but it shouldn't be impossible to get decent sound through USB.

 Other than that, Im giving the Matrix some benefit of the doubt since I have discovered that I have a minor power-problem at the moment. Not sure how I am going to tackle this (the Mackies have A/B class amp, so Im not sure whether a mains conditioner would be a good idea, but thats a whole new story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## honmashinsei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can only compare to the D3. Amp side is like two different animals. D3 is more dynamic, punchy, sharp. Mini-i is smooth, mellow, warm. You can say SS vs. tube sounding.

 DAC side, Mini-i best the D3 in most aspects. Especially when driving speakers. Again this is all to my ears._

 

Thanks! 
 I listen mostly to (indie)rock, and electronic music (IDM, techno, dubstep). Will the Matrix suit my needs or will an iBasso be better for that? I don't care about portability, I'd like to spend my money on the best possible.


----------



## sunneebear

Then I guess it comes down to personal taste and the whole system package. Including source and headphones. For me, the D3 is just fine straight out of my laptop to any of my headphones. I like what this little portable can do a lot. It has the fun factor for rock, electronica, and techno. But in other genres the D3 just doesn't have the depth, spaciousness and imaging of the Mini-i. The D3 can also be more fatiguing than the Mini-i when used for hours like I do. Again this is my ears and I don't listen very loud and my ears can be a little sensitive at times.


----------



## honmashinsei

I have Alessandro MS-1i's now, and planning to get Denon D2000's sometime later. 

 I'm using FLAC's (some even 24bit, although I don't know if I can hear the difference with a setup like this).

 With my musical tastes and setup, will the Matrix Mini-i be a good idea? Or should I look at the iBasso's, or even something else?

 Sorry for having to ask like this, but I'm kinda new to this stuff, and would want to get the best bang for my ~250/300 bucks.


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Well, I have decided to connect this entire setup to a quality power conditioner. The computer, DAC and monitors will then all get proper power supply, with no interference or static. In the new setup I will also eliminate the mixer-conversion and connect the mackies and the DAC directly through high quality shielded XLR. And while Im at it, I will replace the USB cable with a new and better one (m2tech would be a nice addition, but again, it should be possible to get decent sound through USB). I will still be playing bit-perfect .wav-files.

 - I will post an update within 20 days when the setup has moved to it's new location...


----------



## sunneebear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okthxbye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Alessandro MS-1i's now, and planning to get Denon D2000's sometime later. 

 I'm using FLAC's (some even 24bit, although I don't know if I can hear the difference with a setup like this).

 With my musical tastes and setup, will the Matrix Mini-i be a good idea? Or should I look at the iBasso's, or even something else?

 Sorry for having to ask like this, but I'm kinda new to this stuff, and would want to get the best bang for my ~250/300 bucks._

 

My D3 is very capable in driving those two headphones. Grados are a little harsh for me if paired with the D3. I think with the D4 and D10 you can get the sound you want with OpAmps so thats probably not an issue.

 If going balance is not in your future and the need for different ins and outs then saving some money with the ibasso may be the thing. Their quality and sound is bang for your buck. Then again so is the Mini-i If you need to do other things with a Dac. There are people who claim the Mini-i rivals some $1000+ Dacs. If have no need for the extras, stick with ibasso.


----------



## Cousin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheGreatGazoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding the sound,...............and I have convinced myself that the low frequencies has tightened up a bit. But I still find the treble too boosted and harsh, so I am hoping it will gain more control in this area._

 

I'm just new to CAS and use the Mini-i as an USB DAC output to existing Pre+power Amp/Speaker system via RCA. I tried the built-in USB input and also Teralink X2 + optical/coaxial cables. 

 Actually, I have the same feelings as your descriptions above. Compared to my aged Luxman DAC (which accepts upto 24/48 only), the mini-i wins in most of the areas but it sounds relatively "dry" and not that musical. Also, I found that Teralink X2 performs much better than the built-in USB input, since I can use different optical/coaxial cables to fine tune the sound. 

 I have not yet tried the XLR or the headphone outputs, may be the sound characteristic are different. I've seen some comments for another DAC from Matrix that their XLR outputs are much much better than the RCA outputs.


----------



## soulrider4ever

The 'bread and butter' of this DAC is the balanced out, that's why it's a fully balanced design. Which is why I am planning on purchasing some fully balanced power amplifiers for my Wharfedale OpusII-3's in a month or so.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheGreatGazoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I still find the treble too boosted and harsh, so I am hoping it will gain more control in this area. 
 In a perfect world the next 48 hours will bring more dynamics, continue to boost/tighten the bass, and replace the harsh treble-boost with actual clearness, detail and tranparency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope is cheap_

 

I do not see the boosted treble on mine. If fact, I plan to pair it with Adam A5X monitors known to be very transparent and having sizzling highs.


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

I am very familiar with Adam monitors, high quality speakers. Would be great to hear how you think they pair up.

 - If you are planning on purchasing the Adam monitors, I would advise you to go with the a7. A far better investment imo, I am sure you won't regret it.


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheGreatGazoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very familiar with Adam monitors, high quality speakers. Would be great to hear how you think they pair up.

 - If you are planning on purchasing the Adam monitors, I would advise you to go with the a7. A far better investment imo, I am sure you won't regret it._

 

Adam recently updated their monitors. The A7 is now A7X with double the amp power. I am getting the A5X. It is smaller and specs is close to the older A7. I think it will be great for desktop listening. With balanced XLR, I can't wait to pair it with the Matrix mini to see how it goes.


----------



## roker

I know this is a big longshot, but has anyone compared this to the Keces 151?

 Anyone in NYC have one I can demo (let's do a mini meet!)?

 I love my Keces and LDI+ combo for my D2000 but I'd like to have the option of using multiple sources (my xbox AND computer)

 What to do ...


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Oh! Yea I was referring to the old A7. It had a fine size. but I wouldn't go much smaller than that.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopQuark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not see the boosted treble on mine. If fact, I plan to pair it with Adam A5X monitors known to be very transparent and having sizzling highs._

 

I have my Mini-i hooked up somewhat backwards, unbalanced out into a SS headphone amp, and balanced out to some JBL powered near-field studio monitors, sounds great both ways. While the highs are quite detailed, I wouldn't call them forward or harsh at all, very smooth to my ears. Really looking forward to switching to a balanced headphone amp someday.


----------



## bastogne

a few questions.

 1. so there is no way to display subcode when using a macbook via toslink or usb?

 2. is burn in required for just the headphone amplifier? or does the dac itself burn in?


----------



## grokit

I never noticed any burn-in issues at all on my Mini-i, good or bad, in the DAC or the amp section. But I don't use the amp section much these days. And I do believe in burn-in, generally.


----------



## jherbert

Does anybody around here have details on the CN102s+ chip supposedly used as receiver in the mini-i? Google brought up some chinese links describing a compact hifi system, but no specifics on this chip.


----------



## Bastek

Did anyone noticed a speaker-headphone static "pop" when switching inputs? Its there if there is signal, even at -90 db volume, i tried different outlets-cables but it won't go away, maybe i have a defective unit?


----------



## sunneebear

Very faint "pop" on mine and only with inputs with a signal. I have to turn the volume on my amp up to twice my usual listening level to even hear it as a faint pop.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Does anybody know what the maximum voltages are for the signal out for both balanced and unbalanced ?


----------



## techenvy

nice, i too saw this and fellin love with the input, cant wait to here compares
  also how is the ui, how do you switch between sources, is there a wait?
  have you heard the xlr outs?    can you get  xlr adapter to rca so you could have two rca outs?
  how does usb compare to musiland10?  i considered that one but i read source switch required patientce.  
   
   is there a calibrated and variable mode for the analog or xlr outputs?
   
  thanks


----------



## Bastek

I guess the switching input "pop" is common in digital devices, since is not always in the same channel and not loud enough to be a problem i can live with it. There is a 3 sec. fade in delay after switching and i got used to that too. I tried to connect it straight to my QSC pro amp with XLRs, but i got some hum and buzz, i think is a ground problem, with my unbalanced amps the Mini is dead quiet. I only get some noise from USB, at -15 to 0, it seems that's computer noise. Not bad for what it is but i lost some remote control functionality, I've always had HQ preamps with build in DACs and Headphone amps before, i never thought about preamps, DACs, phone amps, and phono amps as separate units.


----------



## sunneebear

XLR to RCA adapters can be used.
   
  In headphone amp ON mode, volume knob controls all outputs.
   
  To get into setup mode, push volume knob in and hold while turning on power.  Make your selection by turning the knob and press to select.
   
  Switch between inputs by pushing in volume knob.
   
   
  I do not have the Musiland to compare though I have heard good things about it.  I am considering buying the Musiland USB/SPDIF to go before the Mini-i. 
  I have tried switching between optical and coax from the same CDP and found no difference in sound.  All cables and connects are basic that came with equipment.


----------



## bastogne

i apologize if this question has been covered but is there a "best" setting to use when running the Matrix into another headphone amplifier?  for example shutting headphone amp mode "off", wouldn't that be better?  Or does it not matter?


----------



## krmathis

The Mini-i is a nice little unit.
  I received mine yesterday, after 4 weeks in shipping, and it both looks and sounds really nice. Not state-of-the-art, but then again it is only $300.
   
  Currently driving a pair of PortaPros, but it will be introduced to my office rig and the K240 Sextett on Monday.


----------



## Bastek

What's the purpose of the blue power indicator if the display is always ON? It would be useful if there was a "display OFF" mode, maybe the Mini has a secret menu or firmware that we don't know about?


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





bastogne said:


> i apologize if this question has been covered but is there a "best" setting to use when running the Matrix into another headphone amplifier?  for example shutting headphone amp mode "off", wouldn't that be better?  Or does it not matter?


 
   
  In theory there is suppose to be a difference  if OFF actually bypasses the volume pot.    With the Mini-i, the pot is not mechanical but digital.    The signal does not pass through carbon tracks or resistors of a physical pot that can effect the sound.   A IC controls the volume.
  You may get a cleaner signal in HP OFF mode because the headphone amp is turned off so there is one less operating circuit within the unit that may cause some kind of interference, cross talk or noise.
   
   
  I have tested this before and I do not think it really makes a difference when using the Mini-i because of the digital pot.
   
  1.  Mini-i HP OFF: used pot on LD MKVII to control volume.
  2.  Mini-i HP ON set to max ( 0dB): used pot on LD MKVII to control volume.
  3.  Mini-i HP ON, used like a preamp to control volume for the LD MKVII which pot was set to max.
   
  I thought I detected a little difference but I think that was due to the few seconds I stopped to switch settings.  They all sound the same after a few seconds of listening


----------



## techenvy

does this thing have remote control?


----------



## krmathis

Quote: 





techenvy said:


> does this thing have remote control?


 

 No, it does not come with a remote control.


----------



## ramirajorge

I got my *Shure SHR840* last week. Right now, I only have my *Toshiba Qosmio X505 laptop* as a source. It has a *Conexant Pebble HDA* (?? Good luck finding ANYTHING about that codec on Google except for drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I'm pretty sure it's garbage, but then... I haven't listened to any other soundcard/DAC. Some reviews, though, seem to confirm my theory. Besides, the headphone jack has that "nice" static sound that seems so common on portable computers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have my collection of CD ripped to FLAC and some times I listen to >128Kbps internet radios. I listened to different genres, but mainly pop and rock (the likes of Lilly Allen, Katy Perry, Coldplay, Maroon 5, Lady Gaga, etc.).
   
  I discovered this little *Matrix *unit and really love the comments about it. Do you think this DAC would be a nice match to my Shure's? I'm not soooo worried about the Amp section (although Matrix's one seems pretty good as some said) because the Shure's are only 44Ohm and a little on the sensitive side (102dB). My main concern is to find a DAC/Amp that would improve my laptop's crappy onboard sound, specially the lows. I think it would be a nice first-time purchase, having read lots and lots of the forum's threads (*Maverick Tube Magic D1*, H*ead-Direct EF2*, *Zero DAC*, *Compass*, *Audio-Gd Fun*... uff...). I just need someone to give me his/hers impressions so I can finally make my mind. Hope you can help me by giving me your opinions or pointing me in the right direction. Thanks!
   
  (*PS*: this is my first post after entering this magic little world I knew almost nothing about, so if you think that I should put this in a different forum or start my own thread, please tell me. Thanks!)


----------



## jherbert

I would rate the DAC section of the mini-i very good. It should be far superiour to your onboard dac far behind. I use the mini-i with the SRH-840 myself and cannot say there is anything left to be desired, give the price point of the matrix.
   
  I drives these and other phones (HD-800 and AH-D7000 in my case) without any effort. Smooth, no edginess though crisp details, great bass impact, nice soundstage. You could not ask for much more.
   
  The headphone amp consists of a TI chip designed for that purpose, and its hard to beat when you consider the price of the package.
   
  My main rig offers a bit more control and air around instruments, but then the headphone amp alone sells for 800 Euros.
   
  So yes, highly recommended. I enjoy it very much,


----------



## grokit

Just get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You will like the amp section just fine with your 840s, and you can add a totally different sounding amp, like a balanced tube later along with better cans if you feel like you need upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ramirajorge

Excelent! Thanks for your answers. As soon as I get it (guess it'll be a couple of weeks) I'll post back my impressions.


----------



## jms91

How would a DAC alone compare with replacing a Headphone amp? I am on the verge on purchasing the Matrix DAC but I can only afford a DAC or an amp and not both unfortunately. Would I be better off with first buying an amp like a LD or Darkvoice or just going straight for a DAC? I am using my laptop as my source along with HD650's btw


----------



## stang

I am surprised that you bought such power hungry 'phones that need very equipment to sound great without being able to afford a DAC and a separate amp at the same time. Anyway, an amp will provide enough power to them and should drive them nicely, but you will just be amplifying the bad signal, a DAC is needed to provide the amp a clean signal to amplify. I personally would go for the amp, as the HD650 need a very powerful amp that has good synergy with them. Try buying a La Figaro/Darkvoice used for cheap and just buy a cheap DAC to pair it with, like a uDAC. Then later  on, save up for a better, much more expensive DAC, like one from Audi-GD.


----------



## jherbert

Quote: 





jms91 said:


> How would a DAC alone compare with replacing a Headphone amp? I am on the verge on purchasing the Matrix DAC but I can only afford a DAC or an amp and not both unfortunately. Would I be better off with first buying an amp like a LD or Darkvoice or just going straight for a DAC? I am using my laptop as my source along with HD650's btw


 

 The mini-i s DAC actually is really pretty good. The same is true for the amp. While it is highly integrated it drives my HD-800 like a charm. It should be more than just ok with your headphones. In case you are not satisfied with the amp section there are endless options for dedicated amplification. With its balanced and unbalanced output the mini-i supports them all.


----------



## jms91

So the Matrix DAC should drive the HD650's proprely by themselves? I will of course invest in a combo amp & dac but I have to choose which one to buy first at the moment. Right now, it's a toss up between LD MK IV amp or the Matirx DAC and am really not sure which would be the better purchase


----------



## unlimited

I think Matrix-mini could drive the HD650 IMO.


----------



## ak622

The Matrix Mini-i can definitely drive the HD650.  It is a decent amp and allow you to enjoy the cans.  It's not the end of the road but it plays decently.  If you hear it yourself and enjoy the sound from the built-in amp, you can use that until you save for a better amp.


----------



## jms91

^ That's what I wanted to hear
   
  I just ordered one on ebay and will let you guys know how it sounds. In the mean time I am hoping a LD MKII will pop up in the for sale section so I can really see what I am missing out on


----------



## jherbert

Quote: 





jms91 said:


> Right now, it's a toss up between LD MK IV amp or the Matirx DAC and am really not sure which would be the better purchase


 

 It takes more than the LD MK IV to beat the Matrix headphone amp by a notable margin. Just give it a try.


----------



## spookygonk

The Matrix Mini-i is only £40 more expensive than the M-Stage. Is it a better choice being an amp & dac rather than just the amp of the M-Stage or is a different beast altogether?


----------



## sLaYDeMOn

I am contemplating buying this amp/dac for my Denon D7000's.... but I dont know if I should spend some more money and get a better amp/dac combo, most i'm willing to spend is $600.  Anyone try the mini-i with the d7000? very curious!​


----------



## DTrain

Quote:


spookygonk said:


> The Matrix Mini-i is only £40 more expensive than the M-Stage. Is it a better choice being an amp & dac rather than just the amp of the M-Stage or is a different beast altogether?


 

 I have both.  While the M-Stage really acts as a superior amp, the Mini's amp holds its own quite well.  Depending on your headphones and needs, you might find the amp to be good enough to meet your needs.  I'd suggest first buying the Mini for its great DAC, and if you find that the amp doesn't quite do it for you, you can start saving your pennies for a Matrix or some other amp to compliment the Mini.


----------



## mrfloopy

I'd love to see remote control – this way the Mini-i could be the centre of my hi-hi set-up, feeding a pair of powered speakers, for a fraction of the price of a Grace M902 with remote option or Benchmark DAC1 HDR.
   
  What I'd also love to see is a (switchable) digital processor loop – that way a processor (like the Behringer DEQ2496 I use in my hi-fi set-up) could be applied to any and all of the sources connected into the Mini-i!  There are very few products I can think of that offer this facility (NAD M2 for example – a little outside my budget at the moment).
   
  Quote: 





coolfungadget said:


> *I am planning to customize an upgrade version with 96kHz sampling over USB for those who only uses mini-i with the PCs. Anyone has interest? Any other wishes?*


----------



## Scrivs

Thanks for this short review!
   
  I'm also considering this DAC/Amp atm to use with my Ultrasone HFI-780.
  Though I was wondering if you (or any1 else on here) could perhaps compare the Matrix Mini-i to the Dr. DAC2 DX or the Zero DAC?
   
  At the moment I'm considering bot the Matrix Mini-i and the Dr. DAC2 DX, but I'm leaning more towards the Matrix mini right now (Thanks to Mike at Headfonia.com), but the Zero DAC has also been on my list for quite some time so I was wondering if any1 could tell me how these 3 perform compared to eachother and which one would suite me the best for my equipment...
   
  Any advice?
   
  (I'm a basshead btw, I listen to bass-heavy electronical music only so I would like to know which of these 3 DAC/Amps would be the best improvement to the 780's soundquality without causing a decrease of its bass performance)


----------



## devqq

I would also like to know the same thing as Scrivs posted.
  I am thinking of getting this amp. So if I get balanced HFI-780 (alo moded)
  Will that work fine with this amp?


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





devqq said:


> I would also like to know the same thing as Scrivs posted.
> I am thinking of getting this amp. _*So if I get balanced HFI-780 (alo moded)*_
> _*Will that work fine with this amp?*_


 

 The Mini-i is a balanced DAC with balanced line out but not a balanced headphone amp.  It's headphone output is SE.  You will need a balanced amp to connect to the Mini-i if you want to drive a balance headphone.


----------



## nvhoang

I have a problem with my Matrix. I always use Optical output of my Acer Laptop to connect to Matrix at 192 khz. But some how it doesnt want to work today. So i have to set it down to 96 khz. Any suggest to solve this problem? Thanks


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote: 





nvhoang said:


> I have a problem with my Matrix. I always use Optical output of my Acer Laptop to connect to Matrix at 192 khz. But some how it doesnt want to work today. So i have to set it down to 96 khz. Any suggest to solve this problem? Thanks


 

 Check the optical connectors. A loose connection might cause this symptom.


----------



## nvhoang

Thank you Coolfungadget. I have checked the connection. It´s exactly like you said. But i still dont understand why it can work fine with 96 khz but doesnt want to work with 192khz. I always think that digital signal works or not whatever how the connection is.


----------



## coolfungadget

Quote: 





nvhoang said:


> Thank you Coolfungadget. I have checked the connection. It´s exactly like you said. But i still dont understand why it can work fine with 96 khz but doesnt want to work with 192khz. I always think that digital signal works or not whatever how the connection is.


 

 Electricity connection is like your said, work or not. Optical signal may have a middle state, makes it difficult for the receiver to tell whether it's a 1 or 0.


----------



## GardianEnjel

Hey, just bought the matrix DAC after reading the review from headfonia. The review may help you as it provide really accurate impression about matrix mini as well as comparisons with another DAC. http://www.headfonia.com/?p=4386
   
  Truly this is a bang for the bucks


----------



## rocque

Folks, has anyone of you tried this passthrough configuration?
   
  WinXP/7, playing a multichannel source -> USB -> Matrix -> SPDIF out -> receiver
   
  It seems that Windows is only recognizing the DAC as a stereo source, not a SPDIF one, so all I'm getting is stereo out.  I have a DTS CD playing through foobar, and an AVI with 5.1 AC3 playing through MPC-HC, and the best I can do is 2-channel.
   
  Is this multichannel passthrough setup even possible with the Matrix? 
  TIA!


----------



## oivindi

Is anyone using the Mini-I with a Mac?
   
  I am trying to find out if it's possible to adjust left/right balance in the Sound control panel when using the Mini-I through the USB port.
   
  Anyone have a screen shot or something?


----------



## Mampus

I had a good time with this DAC+Amp, paired with my beloved DT880/600 
   
  But, i must say, that this amp has a pretty low gain [i have to turn the volume to -20 dB (min. volume is -90 dB, max. volume is 0 dB, CMIIW) to enjoy the music] 
   
  Maybe some 'tweaking' will set the gain much higher, i hope 
   
  Or maybe some 'version B' which have a higher gain 
   
  Sorry if there's a wrong sentence in English


----------



## stang

The DT880 600ohm are a b***h to drive. I need them at 3 o clock with my MAD Ear+ HD on some Midnight Oil songs, but only 10 o clock with my M3. Strange, but awesome coz I am using the dt880 strictly with the M3. I wonder how good the dt880 600ohm sound with the Matrix Mini-i (DAC alone).


----------



## nvhoang

i dont know how this Matrix DAC works with dt 880 (600 ohm). But it works very very fine with my HD 650. I´ve never turned volume over - 35 to get the full potential of my can.


----------



## Putzeudel

Quote: 





coolfungadget said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  Any news on this? Is there a release date?


----------



## Sid-Fi

^


----------



## jherbert

-20 dB means 20 dB to go. Seems sufficient to me. 
  


mampus said:


> But, i must say, that this amp has a pretty low gain [i have to turn the volume to -20 dB (min. volume is -90 dB, max. volume is 0 dB, CMIIW) to enjoy the music]


----------



## lescanard

Quote: 





nvhoang said:


> i dont know how this Matrix DAC works with dt 880 (600 ohm). But it works very very fine with my HD 650. I´ve never turned volume over - 35 to get the full potential of my can.


 
   
  Funny - I've read this whole thread and at the end came across this - I'm only commenting because I just 2 days ago received my new DT990 600ohm phones. This has nothing to do with the Mini-i, I'm actually using the M-Stage to drive these cans beautifully.
   
  Anyway - my main setup is DacMagic--->M-Stage. For my bedside rig - I've been using my Airport Express to my LDI+ and some AKG k271s (using the AEX as my Dac basically). I was going to buy a VDac to feed the LDI+ - but decided the Mini-i would be the best solution since I can use just the Mini-i  as a dac/amp if I want, or hook the tube amp if I desire. Good options. I guess my question is - is the headphone amp in the same league as the M-Stage (which is tremendous)? I don't expect as good but 75% would make me happy and the dac with LDI+ makes my total setup complete!


----------



## sunneebear

Just look at the inside pictures of the the two and you will have your answer.  The M-Stage is a dedicated amp. The Mini-i is a DAC with a tiny part of the board used for the amp.  It looks like a afterthought but it sounds very good.  I don't think the Mini-i can match the M-Stage as a amp but the Mini-i still sound very good.


----------



## grokit

The Mini-i has a very clean sounding opamp and fantastic attenuation, but low impedance power is not its strong suit. It will, however, handle anything from mid to high impedance full-size headphones down to the most nuanced IEM with aplomb.


----------



## spidey

Quote: 





grokit said:


> The Mini-i has a very clean sounding opamp and fantastic attenuation, but *low impedance power is not its strong suit*. It will, however, handle anything from mid to high impedance full-size headphones down to the most nuanced IEM with aplomb.


 

 Does it mean that the Grados will not benefit from this dac/amp? Waiting for the HF2 to arrive and tot maybe this is the one to go for.


----------



## jherbert

The chip used for headphone amplification is a ti TPA6120 designed for that purpose. So it is NOT an opamp in the common sense of general purpose opamps. You may want tohave a look at the original specification http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tpa6120a2.html and see for yourself. In fact this amp was one of the major reasons I bought the mini-i in the first place. It beats a number of discrete and opamp based designs by a margin. And yes, the amp is designed for loads of 32 ohms and more. Don't know the Grados impedance, but they should do pretty well.


----------



## grokit

Yes I'm not fully "electronics aware" and I probably should have said it works fine for anything but orthos or a ridiculously inefficient dynamic headphone like my K701. I agree that it should work well with Grados, as the Mini-i amplifier is quite neutral.


----------



## spidey

@Jherbert & Grokit
   
  Thanks for the input guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Wish the dot matrix were blue though.


----------



## lescanard

Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Just look at the inside pictures of the the two and you will have your answer.  The M-Stage is a dedicated amp. The Mini-i is a DAC with a tiny part of the board used for the amp.  It looks like a afterthought but it sounds very good.  I don't think the Mini-i can match the M-Stage as a amp but the Mini-i still sound very good.


 

 Thanks - this is what I would expect. I was not expecting on par with the M-Stage - it would still be used often as a dac with my LDI+. I simply want the option to listen to the amp when I'm too lazy to fire up the Little Dot and have it perform well. Sounds like it will. Any opinions from anyone on the Mini amp with k271s?


----------



## jherbert

I used to own a Yulong DAH-1 that shares the amp section of the M-Stage; both are Lehmann-"clones". The mini-i does not leave anything to be desired, except the board is not as populated with discrete components. It should do very well with the k271.  
   
  This is not to say the m-stage does not top the mini-i, but it is not night and day.


----------



## nvhoang

I´m having Matrix mini i and HD 650 but i still want to update my system with a new amp. I dont really care about the amp is SS or tube, just when it sounds better than Matrix amp. My budget is maximal 300 euro. Until now i find that the little dot mk 2 ( 190 euro ) + 100 euro for modification is the best choice. The M3 is also a good choice. Could someone tell me if there are a better amp than matrix mini at the price of 300 euro.
   
  The M-stage is good but in compare with Matrix mini is not night and day. So i can save my money for a better alternative.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





nvhoang said:


> I´m having Matrix mini i and HD 650 but i still want to update my system with a new amp. I dont really care about the amp is SS or tube, just when it sounds better than Matrix amp. My budget is maximal 300 euro. Until now i find that the little dot mk 2 ( 190 euro ) + 100 euro for modification is the best choice. The M3 is also a good choice. Could someone tell me if there are a better amp than matrix mini at the price of 300 euro.
> 
> The M-stage is good but in compare with Matrix mini is not night and day. So i can save my money for a better alternative.


 

 Perhaps you should take a look at this Schiit


----------



## clou91

Don't know if anyone can answer this, but if I were planning to get a LD MK VII in the future, would it be worth it to get the DAC19DF over the Mini-i? My gut is telling me that the DAC19 is overkill for the LD. Sadly, I can't justify buying the higher tier balanced amps.


----------



## Crookshank

What the output impedance of the Mini?


----------



## pekingduck

You need a DAC with balanced output in order to fully utilize the LD MKVII. The DAC19DF is single-ended only.
  In that case, the Mini-i would be a better choice.
  
   
  Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Don't know if anyone can answer this, but if I were planning to get a LD MK VII in the future, would it be worth it to get the DAC19DF over the Mini-i? My gut is telling me that the DAC19 is overkill for the LD. Sadly, I can't justify buying the higher tier balanced amps.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


crookshank said:


> What the output impedance of the Mini?


 

 The headphone out is "for up to 300 ohm headphones".


----------



## jherbert

Quote: 





crookshank said:


> What the output impedance of the Mini?


 

 The specification of the tda6120a says 13 ohms typical.


----------



## Thaddy

Just received my Matrix Mini-I today from another Head-Fi'er.  Using the TOSlink out of my sound card and driving my HD650's for the time being, it's definitely not a terrible headphone amp but it really lacks the detail and extension on both ends of the spectrum.  I'll most likely be pairing it with a Schiit Asgard and Valhalla (or another tube amp) and have high hopes for this little DAC.


----------



## wgb113

Keep us posted on the Matrix/Schiit pairing.   I'm in the market for a DAC to pair with the Valhalla.
   
  Bill


----------



## nvhoang

did someone try the Matrix Mini with akg 701 ? if the Mini drive akg 701 better than hd 650 i think i will change headphone. It´s more economic than buying new amp.


----------



## cravenz

Quote: 





nvhoang said:


> did someone try the Matrix Mini with akg 701 ? if the Mini drive akg 701 better than hd 650 i think i will change headphone. It´s more economic than buying new amp.


 

 I can't imagine it pairing better with the k701 to be honest. The HD650s are far more versatile with amps than the 70x


----------



## stang

I am looking at purchasing a DAC ( have said this many times, but I can get a real good this time and will jump on it soon I think). I can get Matrix Mini-i for about $360aud or Benchmark DAC1 for $400aud. As I said, a good deal on the DAC1, as it is from a good friend. I will primarily be using: M^3>Nordost Valkyrja interconnect>DT880 600ohm and Sonic Impact T-Amp>Nordost Valkyrja interconnect>AKG K1000 w/ Nordost Valhalla cable.
   
  I am really thinking of getting the Matrix Mini-i, as the DAC1 is said to be a very cold, dull, boring DAC to listen to. I have no idea if this is true or not, but I want a DAC that has fast, tight bass with great control and texture. Mid range that makes you want to sing the lyrics and gets you into the music and highs that extend very far, but are smooth and do not sound tinny or harsh. I will be using RCA out for as much as I know (I have no balanced amps etc) and will use optical input. 
   
  If need be, I could use my Zero DAC for one of these setups, so please don't rule out DAC1 just because it will make a poor pairing with ONE of my headphones. If it makes bad pairing with BOTH, by all means please inform me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have done a lot of research and I am surprised that the Matrix Mini-i is still on my list. If it weren't for my friend wanting to sell his DAC1, I would buy the Mini-i.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## cravenz

Quote: 





stang said:


> I am looking at purchasing a DAC ( have said this many times, but I can get a real good this time and will jump on it soon I think). I can get Matrix Mini-i for about $360aud or Benchmark DAC1 for $400aud. As I said, a good deal on the DAC1, as it is from a good friend. I will primarily be using: M^3>Nordost Valkyrja interconnect>DT880 600ohm and Sonic Impact T-Amp>Nordost Valkyrja interconnect>AKG K1000 w/ Nordost Valhalla cable.
> 
> I am really thinking of getting the Matrix Mini-i, as the DAC1 is said to be a very cold, dull, boring DAC to listen to. I have no idea if this is true or not, but I want a DAC that has fast, tight bass with great control and texture. Mid range that makes you want to sing the lyrics and gets you into the music and highs that extend very far, but are smooth and do not sound tinny or harsh. I will be using RCA out for as much as I know (I have no balanced amps etc) and will use optical input.
> 
> ...


 

 I'd say hold up for a week or two if you can. Matrix are releasing another DAC within a day or two. Same price range, but with a better amp if I'm not wrong.
   
  The Matrix is supposed to be a more musical DAC, the amp was more an after thought though it is fairly decent.


----------



## stang

Well, I won't be using the headamp section. Nonetheless I may wait. Depends if I can get DAC1 from friend for less than $400 or not. I am just afraid that it will be too lifeless and cold sounding with K1000 and T-Amp. Especially with Valhalla and Valkyrja cables...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





cravenz said:


> I can't imagine it pairing better with the k701 to be honest. The HD650s are far more versatile with amps than the 70x


 

 X2 on that, the K701 needs a lot of power or at least a lot of gain, something the Matrix's amp section is not known for. It's clean and musical, but the HD650 would be about its limit IMO. The Mini-i works well with MY HD600.


----------



## coolfungadget

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/503754/matrix-cube-dac#post_6802660


----------



## stang

Heard the Matrix Mini-i. Didn't really impress me. Just sounded like it had a frequency response that stretched farther than that of my Zero DAC. Couldn't really tell much difference between the two unfortunately.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





stang said:


> Heard the Matrix Mini-i. Didn't really impress me. Just sounded like it had a frequency response that stretched farther than that of my Zero DAC. Couldn't really tell much difference between the two unfortunately.


 

 So the Mini-i had a clearly audible extended frequency response over the Zero to you, but you couldn't tell much of a difference?
   
  Were you able to compare the difference between it's single-ended and balanced output.


----------



## stang

Correct, I couldn't tell much difference other than the (or so it seems) extended frequency response.
   
  Unfortunately I didn't get around to comparing balanced to single ended. I felt there was no need, as I do not plan on purchasing a balanced amp in the near future. In about a month or so, I may ask if I can borrow the persons Matrix Mini-i and compare balanced to single ended with their gear (my headphones, of course).


----------



## cravenz

Quote: 





grokit said:


> So the Mini-i had a clearly audible extended frequency response over the Zero to you, but you couldn't tell much of a difference?


 

 lol.


----------



## nvhoang

i have borrowed a k 701 from a friend . At the volume up - 40, the akg 701 sounds really good, but under that level it lacks some Bass. I dont have other amp so i cant tell how good it is in compare with other amp ....it´s just good with my ears.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





coolfungadget said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/503754/matrix-cube-dac#post_6802660


 

 coolfun, whatever you were linking to must have gotten "lost in the (new head-fi) cloud"
   
  "There Seems to be a Problem
   We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!
  Message: Unable to load thread: 503754"


----------



## Violet

Does anybody know what happens to the Matrix Cube DAC?
  There was a short information, which then disappeared!


----------



## Zorlac

If we use a dedicated headphone amp with the mini, then does the digital volume get disabled?
   
  Also, does the mini's display properly show all supported sampling rates? (the LD DAC_I does not)


----------



## ak622

When you turn it on, you can push in the selector button and it allows you to turn off the volume pot.  This will allow you to use it as a DAC only.  I haven't tried any hi-res files with it yet but I am assuming it does work.  I think I've seen pictures on the net with sample rates higher than 44.1.


----------



## Zorlac

[size=medium]I am thinking of buying the Matrix DAC, but I would like to find out one thing first. If you are running Windows, then could you go to the sound properties and try playing each and every available sampling rate?
   
  I wanna see if each sampling rate source sent to the DAC properly shows on the DAC screen (i.e. 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, and 192 kHz).
   
  One of the reasons I ask this is because the Little Dot DAC_I does not properly show each sampling rate. For instance, if you send a 48kHz source to the LD DAC_I, its screen shows 44.1kHz. That is not acceptable to me, so I am hoping the Matrix does not have this limitation.
   
  Also, does anyone know if the firmware is upgradeable? The manual mentions a software version implying that there is more than one version out there.​[/size]


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





zorlac said:


> I wanna see if each sampling rate source sent to the DAC properly shows on the DAC screen (i.e. 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, and 192 kHz).​


 

 Can this be confirmed with other equipment?  I'm no Windows expert.  Just because you select 96khz onscreen does it mean 96khz is coming out the USB?


----------



## Zorlac

I would think so. You could even use Foobar/WASAPI and download sources with all the listed sample rates. Would be best to use a USB to S/PDIF converter as well like the hiFace.


----------



## jherbert

I tried 44,1, 48, 96 and 192. All these did work and display properly. I did not bother to try 88,2 and 176,4.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





zorlac said:


> I would think so. You could even use Foobar/WASAPI and download sources with all the listed sample rates. Would be best to use a USB to S/PDIF converter as well like the hiFace.


 

 I did not get a bit-perfect readout with USB on my Mini-i, it would upsample 44.1 to 48 mHz. Now converting to s/pdif and reclocking with a Bravo/Supplier and get 44.1. It really made an audible difference to me through the balanced outs


----------



## Zorlac

Quote: 





jherbert said:


> I tried 44,1, 48, 96 and 192. All these did work and display properly. I did not bother to try 88,2 and 176,4.


 

 Thanks jherbert!!!  
   
  Does anyone have 32kHz, 88.2kHz and 176.4kHz files to test? Actually I dont think 176.4kHz is supported on the AD1955.
   
  Here is what the documentation says:
   
   
  Accepts 16-/18-/20-/24-Bit
  Data Supports 24-Bit, 192 kHz Sample Rate PCM Audio Data
  Supports SACD Bit Stream and External Digital Filter
  Interface Accepts a Wide Range of PCM Sample Rates Including:
  32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, and
  192 kHz


----------



## Mad Max

Awesome font.


----------



## daisangen

I'm looking to replace my STX with a desktop DAC. Would the Mini-i be a nice upgrade or more of a sidestep? I don't care about the headphone output, DAC performance only.
   
  I'd be also interested in how this stacks up to Gamma2.


----------



## Violet

I already have a Matrix mini-i. It is really nice: sweet, spacious and detailed sound. I like it very much. Compared to the Musical Fidelity X-DAC - Matrix is slightly less warm, but more detailed and has a broader sound.


----------



## Zorlac

I got mine a few days ago. Havent been able to listen to it yet (awaiting other gear), but noticed I received a version 1.2 model (says this on the bottom on a sticker).


----------



## miyinan

Wow, this thing looks nice. A few questions:
   
  1. Can I connect the m-audio bx5a deluxe speakers to the XLR balanace out? The speakers are self-powered.
   
  2. Anyone tried the build-in amp with K701s?
   
  3. Say, while I am using speakers (either through RCA out or XRL balanced out) with the mini-1 and then plug in headphones to the headphone jack on the mini-i, will the mini-i stop sending signal to speakers.
   
  4. Anyone has compared it to Audio-gd FUN and Nuforce HDP, all working as dac/amp combo?
   
  Thanks
   
  Lee


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





miyinan said:


> Wow, this thing looks nice. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Can I connect the m-audio bx5a deluxe speakers to the XLR balanace out? The speakers are self-powered.
> 
> ...


 

 1. Yes, I had self-powered JBLs hooked up to the XLRs, they worked great.
   
  2. Based on my experiences with both, I don't think it would bring out the K701's best qualities.
   
  3. You can switch the headamp on or off (off defeats the volume control) when using the external outs.
   
  4. I have not but from what I have read the HDP has a lot more power in the amp section.


----------



## miyinan

Thanks for your input, grokit. I am now trying to decide between FUN, HDP and Mini-I. From what I read, it seems that the Mini-I and the HDP are the right size for me, but the FUN is the best sounding one among the three (as dac/amp combo). Also, if I don't get the bx5a, I probably will pass on the mini-i as well.
   
  Anybody else has any idea of how they compare to each other.
   
  Thanks in advance
   
  Lee


----------



## AVU

To make matters worse, you not have the iBasso Toucan + Boomslang combo for about the same price of the HDP.  This would allow you to have a balanced portable source, as well as a balanced DAC to a balanced amp from a computer.


----------



## jms91

I was using this soley as an amp a few months back while using a pair of Hd-650& K702's. Nothing to complain about except I really had to crank the volume to power the phones. Well I recently upgraded to a Burson HA-160 while using the Matrix as a DAC and I am blown away by this combo. Not sure I could expect anything better without shelling out some serious cash


----------



## grokit

I've heard great things about the HA-160, it's a big step up from the amp section of the Mini-i.


----------



## ak622

jms91, I agree that the amp section of the Mini-i can power the HD650 and K701/2 but you really had to crank it.  I think i had to go to lower 30's on the volume to get proper gain.  I tried it out for several months but the amp section does not replace a full on headphone amp.  My Gilmore Lite w/ DPS is a definite improvement and knowing that, I couldn't be satisfied with it while I ran the headphones direct.  However if I didn't have experience with a better amp, I think I would have been satisfied for a while till "upgrade-fi" bit me.  But the DAC section is quite good and I like the presentation of the sound.  It's definitely not the most neutral DAC  I've heard and it gives it a sense of musicality.  The DAC is much better then the amp section in it.


----------



## lamski

I read through the manual and this whole thread and maybe I missed it but I need to find out if the analog outputs are muted when a headphone is plugged in.  I can't have the powered speakers playing while the headphone is plugged in.  And there is no way I can turn them off every time I want to mute them.  They either need to be switchable on/of while headphones are in use or muted when headphones are plugged in.   Is this the case?


----------



## jherbert

Quote: 





lamski said:


> They either need to be switchable on/of while headphones are in use or muted when headphones are plugged in.   Is this the case?


 

 Unfortunately no.


----------



## grokit

Save some electricity and use the power button on the speakers?


----------



## lamski

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Save some electricity and use the power button on the speakers?


 


 I would be using it in line with a self powered 2.1 system with an auto sensing on switch on the subwoofer amp on the back of the sub and under the desk.  A pain in the butt to mannually switch it on/off.


----------



## grokit

I see. I don't think that the ability to turn the RCAs off while the headamp still works is a very common feature on DACs, but let us know what you find.


----------



## miyinan

Quote: 





lamski said:


> I would be using it in line with a self powered 2.1 system with an auto sensing on switch on the subwoofer amp on the back of the sub and under the desk.  A pain in the butt to mannually switch it on/off.


 
  u may want to check out HDP and FUN.


----------



## Danutz

Same question here, as in the Yulong D100 thread:
   
   
    I'm a little confused with these balanced outputs.... are these "real", "fully" balanced, as found in Audio-Gd geardescription, or ist it only a balanced connection? It's important to me, an also for everyone, who is planning in building a complete "real balanced headphone rig". I plan to use this as a DAC-only (if fully balanced) and connect it with a V181 and a recabled D7000. What do you think, am I on the right way, when ordering this nice piece of gear? Or should I immediatly go with a "truly balanced" Dac like the Reference 5 from Audio Gd? In fact, is there a difference? Thanks


----------



## TobaccoRoad

How does the amp section of Mini-i compare to M-stage?


----------



## Hellenback

27 pages and no comparison with the LD DAC_I _or_ the DacMagic


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> 27 pages and no comparison with the LD DAC_I _or_ the DacMagic


 

 Any of those three will give you plenty of musical enjoyment.  ATM listening to--  Laptop--> Musiland Monitor 01 USD--> Matrix Mini-i (optical)--> Darkvoice 336SE (pre-amp)--> Audioengine A5s......Good Times....


----------



## Hellenback

I already have the MKVII+ so the DAC_I is likely the logical choice.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I already have the MKVII+ so the DAC_I is likely the logical choice.


 


 That would be my most logical choice as well.


----------



## Hellenback

Went for the Matrix ....just to be different!


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I already have the MKVII+ so the DAC_I is likely the logical choice.


 

 also insterested in this amp, how does it sound?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





fdhfdy said:


> also insterested in this amp, how does it sound?


 

 I don't have a balanced source yet but just ordered a Matrix Mini so will know better how they pair when it arrives. It seems others are very happy with this combination. Even single ended it is an excellent amp, sounding even across the spectrum with plenty of power and no noise. I have used it this way for awhile very happily. I don't think for the money you can do better, _especially_ since it is a balanced amp if you want to go this route now or later.
   
  Make sure you get it from David at Little Dot as he has the best service and warranty policies.


----------



## srisaikat

This link might help you.
http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-mini-i-balanced-dac/


----------



## srisaikat

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> 27 pages and no comparison with the LD DAC_I _or_ the DacMagic


 

 The following link might help you..
http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-mini-i-balanced-dac/


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





srisaikat said:


> The following link might help you..
> http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-mini-i-balanced-dac/


 
  Thanks
 I've seen it. I'm looking for members' impressions.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

anyone has compare it to another DAC to pair with K701? (note: I already has an amp, so what I'm looking for now is only DAC sub $400)
   
  btw, at headfonia's review, said that mini-i has good musical sounding and adding body to mid and low, that's what make me interesting about this Mini-i.


----------



## Danno

Hi Guys,
   
  How does the Matrix Mini-I as a DAC compare to the Musiland Monitor 02 & Essence ST (pure sound quality only)?
   
  Basically I'm wanting to get the best source around this price range (willing to spend more for the Mini-I if it offers the best SQ)!
   
  Going to connect it to a Matrix M-Stage (for headphones) + Swans T200B speakers (XLR balanced).


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





danno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How does the Matrix Mini-I as a DAC compare to the Musiland Monitor 02 & Essence ST (pure sound quality only)?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If you're running anything balanced I can't see how the other DACs you've mentioned would compete with the Matrix Mini-i as it's the only balanced source. Also, it uses the same chip as the Cambridge 840-C CD player which is very highly regarded and fairly expensive at > $1000
   
  Others use some of the Monitor line of products for 24/192 usb->spdif conversion.


----------



## Danno

How about unbalanced via RCA out (as this is how my headphone setup will be connected)?
  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> If you're running anything balanced I can't see how the other DACs you've mentioned would compete with the Matrix Mini-i as it's the only balanced source. Also, it uses the same chip as the Cambridge 840-C CD player which is very highly regarded and fairly expensive at > $1000
> 
> Others use some of the Monitor line of products for 24/192 usb->spdif conversion.


----------



## Hellenback

Just received my Matrix Mini-i and WOW!.....this is an exceptional little DAC. Running a balanced pair of Senn 650s, single ended AKG-240 (MKIIs) and coax out to the stereo....talk about convenient for anything. I'd have gladly paid what it cost just for the DAC section of this little powerhouse.
   
  Took a quick listen to the headphone out and it's a _real_ headphone amp, not just an afterthought. If I didn't already have the MKVII+ I'd listen to this on it's own for awhile....problem is the balanced out to the MKVII+ sounds too good to go unused for long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm going to give it a few days and see how it settles in before saying too much, but right out of the box it's already _very_ easy on the ears. Another member/friend and I are going to put the LD DAC_I, the Matrix Mini-i and the DacMagic up against each other as soon as we can get together. I'll be sure to post impressions when it happens...likely in the next week or two.
   
  Gotta go listen to some music!
   
  @sunneebear...thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Just received my Matrix Mini-i and WOW!.....this is an exceptional little DAC. Running a balanced pair of Senn 650s, single ended AKG-240 (MKIIs) and coax out to the stereo....talk about convenient for anything. I'd have gladly paid what it cost just for the DAC section of this little powerhouse.
> 
> Took a quick listen to the headphone out and it's a _real_ headphone amp, not just an afterthought. If I didn't already have the MKVII+ I'd listen to this on it's own for awhile....problem is the balanced out to the MKVII+ sounds too good to go unused for long
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting impressions. Are you saying that you ran your balanced HD650 right out of the back of the Mini-i?
  Anyways looking forward to the results of your three-way balanced DAC shootout


----------



## ev01ut10ndt

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Another member/friend and I are going to put the LD DAC_I, the Matrix Mini-i and the DacMagic up against each other as soon as we can get together. I'll be sure to post impressions when it happens...likely in the next week or two.


 

 Looking forward to hearing the comparo. 
   
  Can you give more of your impressions as to how the headphone jack is? I'm thinking of running HD650s unbalanced, but deciding between the Matrix Mini or the Cube. I emailed the seller and he said that the cube's headphone is slightly more powerful. Dilemma...both cost the same! haha.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Interesting impressions. Are you saying that you ran your balanced HD650 right out of the back of the Mini-i?
> Anyways looking forward to the results of your three-way balanced DAC shootout


 

 Sorry for not being more clear. I mentioned earlier that I already had a Little Dot MKVII+ waiting for the DAC I would choose to use with it. I chose the Matrix because of reviews, price and the fact that it has a headphone amp I can take into the other room when needed.
   
  The headphone amp in the Matrix pairs much better with the Senn 650s than the amp in the Little Dot DAC_I I.  I can't comment on the M-Stage but if you anticipate ever balancing your headphones the Matrix's amp is certainly better than expected and I'm very happy listening to it on it's own. After hearing it I can't imagine myself buying just an amp for the same price. I am truly surprised at the quality of the headphone amp in the Matrix.
   
  When connected as a DAC only (balanced) to the  MKVII+ the combination is _exceptional_. If there are further improvements in SQ after the "burn in" I'm really looking forward to hearing them as I'm more than happy with it as it sounds now. I asked that it be tested before being sent so perhaps they put a few hours on it already (it wasn't shipped until a few days after I paid for it) . I'll post if/when I hear any improvements in SQ.


----------



## grokit

Well you have given me an idea, I will try my HD600 with a dual XLR cable out of the back of the Mini-i sometime. It has great synergy from the SE jack in front, so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Well you have given me an idea, I will try my HD600 with a dual XLR cable out of the back of the Mini-i sometime. It has great synergy from the SE jack in front, so it will be interesting to see what happens.


 


 I can't imagine why that would work as the output would be too low. The Matrix's headphone out comes from an internal amplifier which I doubt is engaged through the XLR connections.. Sorry if I inadvertently gave you the wrong impression.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





> I can't imagine why that would work as the output would be too low. The Matrix's headphone out comes from an internal amplifier which I doubt is engaged through the XLR connections.. Sorry if I inadvertently gave you the wrong impression.


 
   
  But when in amp mode the volume control actually controls the levels on the XLR/RCAs as well as the HP out, so it may work but I see your point that it may just be an attenuated line out


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I see your point that it may just be an attenuated line out


 


  Exactly....fixed is 0db and variable goes from 0 -> down. I suppose there's no harm in trying it but it doesn't _seem_ logical


----------



## rhythmdevils

Has anyone compared this to the Beresford?  I wish I saw this thread 4 months ago.  Seems like the perfect DAC for me, as I have a pair of Mackie powered monitors which I love dearly. 
   
  Anyone think this would be a step up from the Beresford?  And is balanced an advantage for speakers?  Seems like it would be, and the mackies have XLR inputs, so it would be prettttty easy. 
   
  Grokit, it looks like you use this for your speakers.  Do you find it convenient?  Nice thing about the Beresford is that one output is always fixed, and one is always variable, so there's no switching back and forth.  I'm not sure I like the idea of having to go into the menus to change it, and if it is on DAC mode by accident it could ruin the speakers.  Seems like that happened to someone here.


----------



## kalda01

I wonder what would fit my AKG K271 MK2 better, the mini or the cube? the price is about the same on Ebay ?


----------



## ev01ut10ndt

My thoughts exactly. Dilemma...
   
  Well, the person that wasn't that impressed with the mini was impressed with the cube. His discussion is over on the cube's thread. Maybe if someone in Los Angeles is willing to do a comparison...I could justify getting one or the other dac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





kalda01 said:


> I wonder what would fit my AKG K271 MK2 better, the mini or the cube? the price is about the same on Ebay ?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> Grokit, it looks like you use this for your speakers.  Do you find it convenient?  Nice thing about the Beresford is that one output is always fixed, and one is always variable, so there's no switching back and forth.  I'm not sure I like the idea of having to go into the menus to change it, and if it is on DAC mode by accident it could ruin the speakers.  Seems like that happened to someone here.


 

 Well I used to have it hooked up that way, I had the RCAs going to my desktop headamp and my XLRs going to my JBL Control 2P near field monitors, self-powered like your Mackies. It was great both ways, if you have it in DAC-only mode you just have the volume control on the speakers, in amp mode you have the volume control on the Mini-i as well. The speakers never distorted in either mode, it worked out very well that way.
   
  But you don't really have to go through much to switch modes on the Mini-i, just push in on the knob when you power up and make your choice. I have it on a powerstrip with my Bravo now so it's extra convenient as I don't have to reach around to the back of the Mini-i anymore for on/off.
   
  Now I have the RCA outs going into a Bose Cinemamate through a Pro-ject switchbox, and the XLRs going to one of the inputs on my WA22, and two less speakers on my desk


----------



## rhythmdevils

The Mackies don't have a volume control, so it would just be on the mini-i.  I'm just a bit worried about the fact that it's a digital switch, so it's not going to be easy to tell which mode it's in.  If I was up late listening to music with headphones, I'd have to remember to switch to amp mode before turning it on.  If I didn't do this, and I turned the mackies on, it would be really really really loud!  That's just not very good usability.  I mean I'd have to be really paranoid about it, and couldn't ever let someone else use my system.  Probably not the unit for me I guess.
   
  ...oh and congrats on the WA22!  Nice one.  Who needs speakers when you've got that beast?


----------



## grokit

Thanks! That's weird though, I never heard of powered monitors without independent volume. Anyways it's easy to tell on the Mini-i which mode you are in, the volume display on the front panel is locked in at 0dB when in DAC mode, and you get a minus sign on the display with the volume enabled, unless you are at 0dB of course in which case it won't matter. The choice is "VOL&HP ON", or "VOL&HP OFF" and the range with the volume control enabled is from -90dB to 0dB, with 90 discernible "steps".


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> The Mackies don't have a volume control, so it would just be on the mini-i.  I'm just a bit worried about the fact that it's a digital switch, so it's not going to be easy to tell which mode it's in.  If I was up late listening to music with headphones, I'd have to remember to switch to amp mode before turning it on.  If I didn't do this, and I turned the mackies on, it would be really really really loud!  That's just not very good usability.  I mean I'd have to be really paranoid about it, and couldn't ever let someone else use my system.  Probably not the unit for me I guess.
> 
> ...oh and congrats on the WA22!  Nice one.  Who needs speakers when you've got that beast?


 
   
  When the Matrix Mini is in DAC mode the display always reads 0db (loudest). When it is in amp mode it displays whatever the volume is (in db down to -99). It has a memory, so when you turn  back on the volume fades in gradually until it reaches the pre turn-off setting thus giving you a chance to adjust the volume before it reaches a dangerous level.
   
  I think that is very good design/usability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Even if it didn't have the built in "fade protection" I've always been in the habit of turning down _any_ amp before turning the unit off (or unplugging headphones) so it will always turn on at a low volume.
   
  @grokit
  I didn't realize it took me that long to answer! By the time I posted you had pretty much already said most of what I'm saying here.


----------



## snip

Hi,
   
  Has anyone had any luck getting hold of coolfungadget lately?
   
  I have sent a PM about three weeks ago but have had no reply,
   
  I wish to purchase a Mini-i and would prefer going to Coolfungadget direct rather than through eBay.
   
  //J


----------



## gwikse

I love this dac. Using it with a set of DT770 80 as well as a pure DAC in my main stereo rig.
   
  Currently testing a set of Beyer T1`s through a Audio-gd C2C. In other words; I`m currently unawailable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I did one mod on my Mini-i, I replaced the 7812 and 7912 regulators with a set of regulators from NewclassD. This was a major update imo. The sound used to be a bit stressed, but now it`s stressfree hours on end.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> I did one mod on my Mini-i, I replaced the 7812 and 7912 regulators with a set of regulators from NewclassD. This was a major update imo. The sound used to be a bit stressed, but now it`s stressfree hours on end.


 
   
  I'm not likely to swap anything as I find the SQ great but I'm curious.....are you speaking of the voltage regulators? What improvements did you hear exactly because "stressed" is not a word word I'd use to describe the sound of the Matrix (and I listen for long periods with HD650 headphones).
   
  I'm assuming the LEDs are just for fun?


----------



## gwikse

http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=70
   
  The regulators have those leds mounted from NewclassD.
   
  English is not my strong side I`m afraid.
  Use of the word stressed was a bit diffuse.
   
  My initial impressions after listening to the Matrix after this mod is that the sounds are more isolated from each other, dynamics are improved, and the bass is a bit more tight (not less bass just more nuanses) wich again makes it easier to distinguish the bass-notes from each other.
   
  Now just to say something regarding hifi in general here in Norway. The power grid is extremely bad over here, with variation and noice. So power upgrades usually have great effect.
   
  I`m not saying that you should all do this, but imo its worth the effort and the money.


----------



## sunneebear

Hey, could be something to that cause I think Burson has some discrete regulators too.  Still, that's about $40 USD apiece. Really puts into perspective the price/performance factor of the Mini-i.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=70
> 
> The regulators have those leds mounted from NewclassD.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your impressions and the link.  As sunneebear said it really puts the price of the Matrix in perspective when replacing two regulators costs 1/4 the price of the unit! I wish I could hear the mod to determine if it is worth the money/effort to my ears. As I get absolutely no (audible) noise with this DAC and the MKVII+ I'll just be grateful for now with what seems a good power supply in Canada.


----------



## gwikse

Great value indeed. I will try to tweak every last bit of music out of this unit. And most of the modifications I`ve seen are reversable.
   
  Right now I`m trying to read through this tread for more tweaks. Too bad it`s in french, but thats what we have google translator for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1054&t=29929355&sid=aec460824d2efd7bbcfaf24ed90bed7a
   
  Edit: NewclassD has a 30day money back deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are proborably someone closer to you whom can lend you a 2nd unit to do a direct comparison?


----------



## sunneebear

I saw that thread awhile back and it looks like some serious tweaking.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> I saw that thread awhile back and it looks like some serious tweaking.


 


  As long as you don't have to *look* at some of the tweaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    http://nsa10.casimages.com/img/2009/12/22/091222082024854289.jpg


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Great value indeed. I will try to tweak every last bit of music out of this unit. And most of the modifications I`ve seen are reversable.
> 
> Right now I`m trying to read through this tread for more tweaks. Too bad it`s in french, but thats what we have google translator for
> 
> ...


 

 Hello all,
   
  1st time poster here. I've had the Matrix mini I for about 2 months now. I enjoy it a great deal. I'm not a headphone user and as such I'm using the mini I as a DAC pre-amp.
  Question for you gwikse: when you swapped the regulators, you did not have to solder anything, just swap the chips? Also, how were you able to determine the correct orientation?
   
  Also, asking qwikse and all the matrix owners, is the Matrix's power supply smps? I'm a novice with electronics and can not tell.
   
  I think I will be doing this mod once I find more info on it.
   
   
  Also, to the other posters who are factoring the price of the mod, other than the price comparison with the total cost of the matrix, wouldn't there also be the sonic benefit of how the matrix may compare more favorably to a $1000 or $3000 DAC? 
   
  Just wonderings and musings.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 1st time poster here. I've had the Matrix mini I for about 2 months now. I enjoy it a great deal. I'm not a headphone user and as such I'm using the mini I as a DAC pre-amp.
> Question for you gwikse: when you swapped the regulators, you did not have to solder anything, just swap the chips? Also, how were you able to determine the correct orientation?
> ...


 
   
  Diminishing returns can prove very expensive and/or time consuming. For now I'm content to get the best performance I can afford and then enjoy the music. If I had more room to work I might consider DIY as it certainly seems to provide a much better cost/performance ratio. As far as the Matrix goes, for what I paid I doubt I could build a better unit from scratch if I had the skills. Even so, I'll "never say never" as the DIY bug certainly seems to have my attention of late.


----------



## gwikse

Hello,
   
  The regulators had to be soldered. Info on how to change them can be found here: http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=70
   
  The PSU in the Matrix is a encapsulated toroid transformer.
   
  As for DIY, I`m fairly new at it. I have so far made a pre-amp, a couple of class-D amps and a few cables. I`m not going to build a DAC from scratch anytime soon. But tweaking the Matrix to its max by swapping components to better alternatives is something I feel that even I can do. Next step for me is to solder on smaller caps in paralell with the original ones in the signal path.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

has anyone compared the matrix cube to the matrix mini?  (compared dacs and amps separately?)
   
  i think the non balanced cube is more tom my liking with its analog switches and sexier chassis, but how does she sound?
   
  and would the yulong dac100 be better?  and has anyone compared the hdp to either the mini or the cube?


----------



## jtam

Quote: 





rockincannoisseur said:


> has anyone compared the matrix cube to the matrix mini?  (compared dacs and amps separately?)
> 
> i think the non balanced cube is more tom my liking with its analog switches and sexier chassis, but how does she sound?
> 
> and would the yulong dac100 be better?  and has anyone compared the hdp to either the mini or the cube?


 


  Project86 has both yulong d100 (not dac100) and cube. He should be able to compare them.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Hello,
> 
> The regulators had to be soldered. Info on how to change them can be found here: http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=70
> 
> ...


 

 Since there's a toroidial transformer inside then that suggests an SMPS type power supply, especially given the regulators on the board.
   
  Another question regarding the soldering: did you have to remove the mainboard from the chassis to do the work?
   
  Thanks


----------



## jtam

I guess s/he did. However, taking the mainboard out is pretty easy.

  
  Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Since there's a toroidial transformer inside then that suggests an SMPS type power supply, especially given the regulators on the board.
> 
> Another question regarding the soldering: did you have to remove the mainboard from the chassis to do the work?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gwikse

I removed all the screws holding the top and bottom lid, and the screw holding the trans.
   



   
  Red: screws that needs to be removed
   



   
  Red: regulator and heatsink. Green: heatsink. Yellow: transformer as far as I can tell
   



   
  Red: caps that I will replace
   
  Hope this helps if you deside to void the warranty....


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> Red: caps that I will replace


 
   
  Please let us know which new caps you're using, and if they improve the SQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

gwikse,
   
  thanks for the detailed PICs! What tool do I need to detach the heatsink? From the pictures it looks like a torx 3.


----------



## gwikse

The standard screws were just standard philips, I just managed to loose them and had some M3 torx lying around (first screw I found that was right length and M3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## T.IIZUKA

I have got.
   
  I have confirmed that the sound is connected to the device.
  Decided to check inside.
   
  Nichicon ? No sleeve 25V 2700uF
   
  "n1ch1can" I read this.  
   

   
  Nichicon Muse ?? 10V 100uF
   
  What Cap is custom-made green?
  MUSE-ES is similar, and there is a polar view.
   

   

   
  Nichicon Fine Gold (FG)

   
  Nichicon FW

   
  OPA2134UA

   
  Some capacitors will be replaced.OPAMP with plans to replace as well.


----------



## gwikse

Removed the caps and placed silver jumpers in its place. SQ has improved. Perspective and "airyness" of the sound is more true to life. The feeling of beeing there is more present. I am a bit surprised over how big the difference is. I`m trying to be sceptical, the soundstage is just too good considoring the price of this dac!
  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Please let us know which new caps you're using, and if they improve the SQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Removed the caps and placed silver jumpers in its place. SQ has improved. Perspective and "airyness" of the sound is more true to life. The feeling of beeing there is more present. I am a bit surprised over how big the difference is. I`m trying to be sceptical, the soundstage is just too good considoring the price of this dac!


 

 Are you modifying the DAC itself or the headphone section? (Please excuse my lack of technical insight.)
   
  I bought a DacMagic to compare this DAC with and have been listening for awhile. I'll give it a little more time but at this point if pressed I would have to say it's entirely up to a person's preference in presentation. They are both exceptional for the money and more.
 Matrix is a little warmer and the DM a little brighter. This is a situation where you _could_ draw a conclusion from the DAC chips used in each unit.
   
  More soon


----------



## gwikse

The modification effects both the dac output and the headphone section since the dac output goes through the headphone amp before it is sent to the different outputs (xlr-rca-headphonejack).
   
  Edit: added filmcaps to the output caps. This is a cheap and great upgrade. I used Wima mks2 63V 0.1uF
  4 of these cost aprox 2$
   

  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Are you modifying the DAC itself or the headphone section? (Please excuse my lack of technical insight.)
> 
> I bought a DacMagic to compare this DAC with and have been listening for awhile. I'll give it a little more time but at this point if pressed I would have to say it's entirely up to a person's preference in presentation. They are both exceptional for the money and more.
> Matrix is a little warmer and the DM a little brighter. This is a situation where you _could_ draw a conclusion from the DAC chips used in each unit.
> ...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> The modification effects both the dac output and the headphone section since the dac output goes through the headphone amp before it is sent to the different outputs (xlr-rca-headphonejack).


 
   
  I assumed when the headphone amp is not engaged that the DAC section bypasses it and outputs directly to the XLR/RCA. If not, I'm not sure why the option to choose between DAC and DAC/HO is given on start-up by pushing the selector knob.
   
  It's obvious even to me that if you modify the DAC it would affect the HO when used. What I was asking is if you were modifying the DAC section or leaving it alone and modifying the headphone output only.
   
  As far as the green caps go it appears they *are* Nichicon Muse as there are some pictured in this link that_ look_ identical  http://www.sportslinkup.com/shop/0-Nichicon-muse-4-bin.html. I can't make out the numbers on the ones in the Matrix from the pictures and don't want to break the seal on my Matrix as I have no plans to mod it at least until the warranty expires.
   
  I'm curious as to whether you ever hooked your Matrix (stock) up to an external amp using the DAC section only. I ask because when I listen through the MKVII+ (balanced) I have no real desire to upgrade anything. Perhaps if I had more expertise it would be evident where improvements could be made/heard.


----------



## gwikse

They are 100uF 10V 
   
  My matrix has been in my system unmodified. Also in pure DAC mode.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> They are 100uF 10V
> 
> My matrix has been in my system unmodified. Also in pure DAC mode.


 


  So when it is in DAC mode does the signal still pass through the headphone amp? It doesn't seem logical.....but


----------



## gwikse

I think so, I`m going to study the sheets for the chips a bit. I allways thought DAC mode was a internal bypass function of the headphoneamp chip.
  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> So when it is in DAC mode does the signal still pass through the headphone amp? It doesn't seem logical.....but


----------



## gwikse

Nope it does not. So the jumper and film cap mods only effect the headphone amp section.
  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> So when it is in DAC mode does the signal still pass through the headphone amp? It doesn't seem logical.....but


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Nope it does not. So the jumper and film cap mods only effect the headphone amp section.


 

 Good...it seemed counterintuitive to offer a bypass that didn't bypass anything


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Japan's auction site has also remodeled out.
   
  Yahoo! Auction (Japan)
http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n86961317
   
  Default

   
  Modified
   
  Option Price JPY32,000 (about $400!)
   
  - 1ppm TCXO (temperature-compensated crystal) is installed.
  - OFC Toroidal custom replacement.
  - Generic capacitors Nichicon HD, Rubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG upgrade to high-quality capacitors and for sound.
  - Upgrade to a general resistance to high-quality resistance.
  - Two sets of Rectify-IC (8pcs) to upgrade.
  - OP275 x 3  to AD8599 × 3.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Man that VA2 version is sexy. Almost makes you want to leave the cover off!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Man that VA2 version is sexy. Almost makes you want to leave the cover off!


 

 Yes, sexy is.
  Option price is higher than normal.
   
  JPY29,800 + Option JPY32,000 = Total JPY61,800 (about $760)
   
  It is a price that belongs to different classes.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Yes, sexy is.
> Option price is higher than normal.
> 
> JPY29,800 + Option JPY32,000 = Total JPY61,800 (about $760)
> ...


 

 Again.....are these improvements to the DAC section or primarily the HO? I realize the new power supply would likely help the DAC as well but where are the most significant changes made? Thanks


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Again.....are these improvements to the DAC section or primarily the HO? I realize the new power supply would likely help the DAC as well but where are the most significant changes made? Thanks


 


  What is HO ?


----------



## gwikse

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> What is HO ?


 

  
  Hello again,
  I`ll start from top to botton:
   
  - 1ppm TCXO (temperature-compensated crystal) is installed. *<-DAC*
  - OFC Toroidal custom replacement. *<-DAC*
  - Generic capacitors Nichicon HD, Rubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG upgrade to high-quality capacitors and for sound. *<-Mostly if not only Headphone Out (HO).*
  - Upgrade to a general resistance to high-quality resistance. *<-DAC*
  - Two sets of Rectify-IC (8pcs) to upgrade. *<-DAC*
  - OP275 x 3  to AD8599 × 3. *<-DAC*
   
  The only thing I would like to see is a socket for the OP-amps so that it is possible to change them according to preference. I wont pay that much money for these mods though, since I have my own "improvements" in mind. Most are tje same, but not enough to be willing to pay twice the amount the unit costs for a modded product when the major cost seems to be the "manhours".


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

gwikse,
   
  regarding "- Two sets of Rectify-IC (8pcs) to upgrade. *<-DAC"*
   
  Is this equivalent to, or better than the newclassd discrete voltage regulators you mentioned earlier?


----------



## grokit

I don't use the headphone amp section for anything critical, but would like to know if these mods represent worthwhile upgrades to the DAC section as well.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> What is HO ?


 

 Headphone Out = HO 
   
  I'm basically asking the same question as grokit....does the V2 mod affect primarily the headphone amp or the DAC as well? As mentioned, I assume the better power supply will help the DAC but is the primary purpose of the V2 to provide a better headphone amp?


----------



## grokit

Here's a Google translation of part of the above-referenced page; it seems to say the amplifier has more power and the DAC has a better clock as far as I can tell:
  
   
  ""Mini-i VA2 Edition" (+32,000 yen)

 - Key configuration;

 ● 1ppm TCXO (temperature-compensated crystal oscillator accuracy) with 

 ● OFC Toroidarutotoransu custom built. Will increase power output, stable current is supplied to clean

 Generic Capacitor ⇒ ● Nichicon HD, Bubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG Kondensaguredoappu for audio and high-quality 

 Upgrade resistance ● High quality universal resistance ⇒ 

 ● IC set Ryuu Hitoshi 2 ⇒ (8pcs) Upgrade

 ● OP725 ⇒ ANALOG DEVICES operational amplifier manufactured by ultra-low noise, ultralow distortionAD8599 × 3installed.

 ■ 1ppm TCXO (temperature-compensated crystal oscillator accuracy) by the onboard high resolution and sensitivity completely overwhelming sense of color tones, from low to high frequency harmonics, to be compared.1ppm clock has put the reputation of the net Yamagami Sawa. Please confirm.

 "Mini-i VA2 Edition" version and a normal part of the Mini-i can see the difference from the picture above."
  
   
  I already have an upgraded (external) clock so I don't think I'm interested even though the better capacitors may also improve the DAC section. My Bravo only works on the coaxial input however, I switch between that and a toslink source as well so an internal upgrade would have the advantage of working with multiple inputs.

 It would be nice though if Cool Fun Gadget or someone had an upgrade program for original Mini-i owners.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Sorry, HO=Headphone Out !

  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Again.....are these improvements to the DAC section or primarily the HO? I realize the new power supply would likely help the DAC as well but where are the most significant changes made? Thanks


 
   
  Power supply is the entire thing. 
   
   
  Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Hello again,
> I`ll start from top to botton:
> 
> - 1ppm TCXO (temperature-compensated crystal) is installed. *<-DAC*
> ...


 

 - OFC Toroidal custom replacement. *<- ALL (DAC & Headphone Out)*
 - Generic capacitors Nichicon HD, Rubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG upgrade to high-quality capacitors and for sound. *ALL (DAC & Headphone Out)*
 - Upgrade to a general resistance to high-quality resistance. *ALL (DAC & Headphone Out)*
   
   
  Quote:



grokit said:


> I don't use the headphone amp section for anything critical, but would like to know if these mods represent worthwhile upgrades to the DAC section as well.


 
   

  It is difficult to execute all of this Option. 
  I think that strengthening the power supply and the change such as Phillips to the capacitor are effective. 
   
   
   I think that OP275 is an output to analog-lineout steps. 
  What role will OPA2134 do?
  Please teach what you do.


----------



## jtam

LOL, you guys found that!
   
  PM me...

  
  Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Japan's auction site has also remodeled out.
> 
> Yahoo! Auction (Japan)
> http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n86961317
> ...


----------



## jtam

They got two versions, difference is the toroidal PSU, OFC and OCC. Different prices of course.
   
  Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Japan's auction site has also remodeled out.
> 
> Yahoo! Auction (Japan)
> http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n86961317
> ...


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I wholeheartedly agree, enthusiastically
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





grokit said:


> It would be nice though if Cool Fun Gadget or someone had an upgrade program for original Mini-i owners.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Hi jtam & All,
   
   
  Matrix mini-i used in one week has passed.
  I use the DAC mode.
  I do not use the Headphone modeThe sound is good. 
   
  The habit is not a good thing.
  It a great product. However, there are several questions.
   
   
   
  A few *Questions.*
   I want answers.
  Forumu impossible then? PM fine, but of course.

   
   
  Q1. OP275 Analog output stage has three. (OP3,4,5)
   
    One analog OUT, because the two balanced outputs.
    Full Balance if it is thought that this configuration.
   

   
   
  Q2. OPA2134UA What are you using for what? (OP1,2)
   
    I think that it has received AD1955 output.
    Lowpass filter do it?
   

   
   
  Q3."Nichicon FW" seems to be a serious effect.
    "Nichicon KW" I thought to vary greatly and exchange.
   

   
   
  Q4.  I understand this good?Driving voltage of the circuit inside you know?
   
    "Nichicon HD 25V2700uF" in GND and was 13.83V.
   


  
  Good product, so I have posted a Blog.
  The order is expected to increase from Japan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Japanese-text Only
http://tiiduka.blogspot.com/2010/10/matrix-mini-i-2.html
http://tiiduka.blogspot.com/2010/10/matrix-mini-i-3-ac120v2.html
   
  Quote: 





jtam said:


>


----------



## fredhammersmith

Quote: 





jherbert said:


> Make sure you get bit perfect playback (asio, kernel streaming or wasapi) so windows mixer does not get in the way and/or have the volume in windows set to 100 percent.
> 
> What media player do you use?


 


  I have the Matrix Mini for testing. It is a great unit. But do I need to install drivers for kernel streaming?
  I use XP Pro SP3 and USB output (for now). Kernel Streaming is not outputting any sound, I had to switch to DirectSound.
  My media player is JRiver MediaCenter v15.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





fredhammersmith said:


> I have the Matrix Mini for testing. It is a great unit. But do I need to install drivers for kernel streaming?
> I use XP Pro SP3 and USB output (for now). Kernel Streaming is not outputting any sound, I had to switch to DirectSound.
> My media player is JRiver MediaCenter v15.


 
   
  On XP SP3 I use Foobar and ASIO4All or an M-Audio Audiophile USB (separate driver install) to SP/DIF (rca/BNC) for hi-res 24/96 audio. With MediaMonkey you get native 24/96 over SP/DIF. JRiver can likely be configured with ASIO4ALL (if it doesn't have it's own ASIO driver). I think it also has native 24/96 decoding.


----------



## fredhammersmith

Thanks Asio4All did the trick!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Inside View.
   
   

   
   
  Controller -  MICROCHIP PIG16G193 (8 CMOS bit microcontroller)
  http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41364D.pdf
   
  USB Audio interface - C-media CM102S
  http://www.cmedia.com.tw/ProductsDetail.aspx?C1Serno=25&C2Serno=26&C3Serno=0&PSerno=17
   
  Digital Audio Interface Receiver -  AKM AK4113VF
  http://www.asahi-kasei.co.jp/akm/japanese/product/ak4113/ak4113.html
   
  DA converter  Analog Devices AD1955ARS
  http://www.analog.com/jp/digital-to-analog-converters/audio-da-converters/ad1955/products/product.html
   
  Headphone Amp - TI TPA6120
  http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tpa6120a2.html
   
  OPAMP two categories.
   
  OP1 and OP2  - TI (BB) OPA2134UA.
  http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/opa2134.html
   
  OP3, OP4, OP5 - Analog Devices OP275
  http://www.analog.com/jp/amplifiers-and-comparators/precision-op-amps/op275/products/product.html
   
    Read more here.
  http://tiiduka.blogspot.com/2010/10/matrix-mini-i-4.html


----------



## T.IIZUKA

My Matrix's Matrix.


----------



## fredhammersmith

I have a tricky one for you.
  I am testing the Matrix and love the results. And the price is so cheap that I am considering bi-amplification.
  Is there any way that I can get two SPDif signals out of a computer, feed two Matrix with it and then feed a multi-channel amp, and be perfectly sync?
  How can I synchronize all that and not add jitter and unwanted effects?
   
  Right now, I use a wonderful stereo S30 Atma-Sphere OTL amp, but the previous owner love bi-amp so much he really thinks I should follow this path. And I must admit I am very curious.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Wow TIIZUKA! You are absolutely entrenched with your Matrix!
   
  One question: How come your mac is limiting its toslink output to 24/48 when it can do 24/96? It looks like you may be limiting everything to 24/48 actually.
   
   
  Also, for the 1st time last night I listened to my matrix in straight dac mode. Oh my God. The headphone amp needs to be modded. The matrix really sings in straight dac mode. 
   
  PA


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> One question: How come your mac is limiting its toslink output to 24/48 when it can do 24/96? It looks like you may be limiting everything to 24/48 actually.


 

   
  24/48 reasons.
  KENWOOD KAF-A55 is because until 24bit 48kHz.
   

   

   
  Full Digital processing.
   

   
   
  KAF-A55's Spec (Sorry, Japanese-text only)
http://www.kenwood.co.jp/products/home_audio/desktop/prodino/spec.html
   
  Using Analog Input 24/96 but there is no problem.
    
  "Lovely Cube" arrive soon.
  I'm considering switching to low price power amplifier. (Digital amplifier)
   
  [size=medium]
  Quote: 





> Also, for the 1st time last night I listened to my matrix in straight dac mode. Oh my God. The headphone amp needs to be modded. The matrix really sings in straight dac mode.





   
  I think so too. 
   
  I use the products *DAC with a digital selector*.
  If remote control is attached, it is highest !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​[/size]


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





fredhammersmith said:


> I have a tricky one for you.
> I am testing the Matrix and love the results. And the price is so cheap that I am considering bi-amplification.
> Is there any way that I can get two SPDif signals out of a computer, feed two Matrix with it and then feed a multi-channel amp, and be perfectly sync?
> How can I synchronize all that and not add jitter and unwanted effects?
> ...


 

 Don't you mean dual-mono? I believe bi-amplification is for speakers. If this is the case the trick would be to figure out if the Mini-i can output mono sound or could be modded to do so but I think the gains if any would be minimal.


----------



## fredhammersmith

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Don't you mean dual-mono? I believe bi-amplification is for speakers. If this is the case the trick would be to figure out if the Mini-i can output mono sound or could be modded to do so but I think the gains if any would be minimal.


 

 No, I mean bi-amp.
  Using a software like Audiolense or a Motu for DRC and electronic XO, then feed a DAC stage, then 4-channel power amp, then speakers.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


fredhammersmith said:


> No, I mean bi-amp.
> Using a software like Audiolense or a Motu for DRC and electronic XO, then feed a DAC stage, then 4-channel power amp, then speakers.



   
  You are going to crossover the frequencies digitally before the DAC stage?


----------



## fredhammersmith

yes.
  a friend of mine try to convince me to use the Motu, but I've heard too many bad things about the Motu DAC. Although I should _listen _to one before making a final call.
  But I sure love the Matrix DAC.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

My Matrix's Matrix. mod.2010.10.31
   
  <Input>
  COAX - Onkyo ND-S1 (iPod Transport) <--- iPod
  TOSLINK - JAVS nano/S <--- iMac(2007)
  AES/EBU - CEC CD3300R (CD Player)
  USB <--- PC (Windows XP Pro. + ASIO4ALL)
   
  <Output>
  COAX - Audio-Technica AT-HDSL1 (COAX to TOSLINK) ---> Kenwood KAF-A55 ---> Fostex FE103E (Speaker)
  Analog RCA - STAX SR-313 - Tokyo-Sound Valve-X
  Analog XLR - CEC HD53
   
  MATRIX mini-i is a convenient tool !


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Ah the digital amplifier. Nice  The next stage of digital audio evolution.


----------



## Hellenback

I've been following this thread with interest but can't help wondering if all the mods done to the original Matrix (whether DIY or the Matrix V2) will give you as good or better sounding music than pairing the DAC of the Matrix with a Little Dot MKVII+ amp. It is the same price as the $400 mods and you're getting a balanced configuration (at least for headphone listening).
   
  I use the MKVII+ paired with the Matrix Mini-i (un-modded) and have no real desire for an upgrade. The music is _truly_ wonderful, especially good hi-res material played through Mediamonkey with a USB -> SP/DIF converter.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I've been following this thread with interest but can't help wondering if all the mods done to the original Matrix (whether DIY or the Matrix V2) will give you as good or better sounding music than pairing the DAC of the Matrix with a Little Dot MKVII+ amp. It is the same price as the $400 mods and you're getting a balanced configuration (at least for headphone listening).
> 
> I use the MKVII+ paired with the Matrix Mini-i (un-modded) and have no real desire for an upgrade. The music is _truly_ wonderful, especially good hi-res material played through Mediamonkey with a USB -> SP/DIF converter.


 

 I know this is a headphone community and I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority because I'm using my  matrix as a pre-amp connected to a Behringer EP 2000 power amplifier. So I _*need*_ the headphone amp.


----------



## Zorlac

So is there an option to send in our existing Matrix Mini-i for strictly DAC upgrades? Also, I wonder if the firmware could be updated at the same time (assuming there are any updates available)?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

My version, v1.2 is. What is unknown can be updated.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> My version, v1.2 is. What is unknown can be updated.


 

 Not sure what you mean here....is there an update process?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Not sure what you mean here....is there an update process?


 


  Version with the serial number is written.
  Displayed in the power ON.
   
  Updater does not seem to be provided.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Inside View.


 
   
Make inferences.
   
  PCB is 4-layer multilayer. (It is like PC's Mather Board ! )

 Nichicon HD 25V2700uF x2 = Smooth Capacitor
  Nichicon FW 35V220uF x2 x2ch = Coupling Capacitor for TPA6120 (Headphone amplifier)
   
  OPA2134UA = I/V Conversion  (AD1955 to OPA2124)
  Nichicon Muse 10V100uF x2 x2ch = Coupling Capacitor for OPA2134UA
   
  OP275 (OP3) = Buffer for Analog Out
  OP275 (OP4 & 5) = Buffer for Balance Out
   
  This is reasoning of the amateur. 
   
   
  Add, CHIP ALUMINUM ELECTROLYTIC CAPACITORS.
   

   
   
  Nichicon UD 16V100uF x6/ch = x12
  Rubycon TZV 16V470uF x2


----------



## Califf

How does Mini-i compare to Yulong D100? Anyone?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

For those of you mating your Matrix to an Apple Airport Express, get a jitter eliminator. I recently added a used Theta TLC (~$100.00) to my setup and the difference was significant.
   
  The Theta's standard wall wart power supply is very picky about where its plugged in. I had it plugged into a shared power strip which gave me unpleasant sound. Once I switched the wall wart to a wall socket, sharing only with the power amplifier, the sound improved a great deal.
   
    Listening to my music library again has revealed detail unnoticed from before, and more smoothness. That part tickles me. Especially changed, though, was the BASS! Solid. Strong. Coherent. I cant believe that jitter was hurting the bass that much.
   
  That Theta has become a nice and very much prized addition to my stereo family
   
   
  PA


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> For those of you mating your Matrix to an Apple Airport Express, get a jitter eliminator. I recently added a used Theta TLC (~$100.00) to my setup and the difference was significant.
> 
> The Theta's standard wall wart power supply is very picky about where its plugged in. I had it plugged into a shared power strip which gave me unpleasant sound. Once I switched the wall wart to a wall socket, sharing only with the power amplifier, the sound improved a great deal.
> 
> ...


 

 There seems to be some very mixed reviews about this device. Although I've not heard it myself I have read some people like it, some claim it *adds* jitter in some applications....others call it snake oil. I guess it's something you have to hear and decide for yourself.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





califf said:


> How does Mini-i compare to Yulong D100? Anyone?


 


  I have never used a Yulong D100.
  I understand only the numerical value in the catalog. 
   
   
  Is it given priority to Headphone out or  Line Out?
  Are there a lot of budgets?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> There seems to be some very mixed reviews about this device. Although I've not heard it myself I have read some people like it, some claim it *adds* jitter in some applications....others call it snake oil. I guess it's something you have to hear and decide for yourself.


 


  I can completely understand why the Theta TLC gets mixed reviews.
   
  1st off, the TLC has 2 inputs, an optical and co-axial. The optical input, by its very nature, is galvanically isolated. That's the input I'm using with the airport express, of course.  It's performcnae has always been measured great.
  The co-axial input however, suffered from some cost cutting measures in its design. the coaxial input and output share the same ground. Therefore any jitter at the input can be passed to the output. When I was looking up the TLC I came across several users who fixed their co-axial connections, making the TLC's co-axial performance just as good if not better than its toslink measurements.
   
  Take a look at this article about jitter busters, including the TLC;
   
  http://www.monarchyaudio.com/DIP4.htm
   
   
  Also, as I mentioned earlier, the wall wart is sensitive to where its is plugged in. For a week I could not figure out why one day it sounded great and the next, not so much. I re-traced my steps and realized that I had moved the power connection. Once I took it from the power strip and plugged it into the wall, the great sound returned. I'm sure many users just plugged it in, weren't impressed, then left it at that. The TLC is a long discontinued item and at one point Theta sold a beefy power supply (for an additional $175.00!) for the TLC. I have a feeling that the power supply addressed its power sensitivity issues.
   
  I met a friend on a DIY audio site and he's going to help me build a beefy custom power supply for my TLC. He has one and says that the improvement in performance is very very good. Given my experience of slightly different power sources, I would tend to believe it.
   
  We shall see. I can't wait.
   
  PA


----------



## jtam

D100's USB input and headphone amp output are better.
   
  Quote: 





califf said:


> How does Mini-i compare to Yulong D100? Anyone?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





jtam said:


> D100's USB input and headphone amp output are better.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Better how?


----------



## fromiceland

hi my name is gabriele from florence, italy.
 now i tell you my experience with this dac,
 i have a little mastering dream(it’s like i love to call it) http://www.myspace.com/cele_nogravity
 i read some fantastic rewiews about the mini -i, so i bought it.
 when it arrived, i immediately understood that the unit was built very well, but the problem was that it played much less than my apogee rosetta 200, linx two and lucid 88192 converters( about -6 db).
 the sound quality was good, but the volume comparison was impossible.
 if i played a 0 db signal inside the mini-i from my wavelab software, I saw in my metering sistem more or less -6db.
 i asked to the seller if the unit had consumer setting also on the two xlr connections, but the answer were not just sufficiently
 i wrote a lot of mail to the seller where i explained the problem, but the only solution was send it to him and take the total refund.
 have you some similar experience or not?
 gabriele


----------



## grokit

The XLR connections on my Mini-i work just fine but I am plugging into balanced line inputs on an amp, are you going into a console? That's weird.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Fromiceland,
   
  it would help if you could tell us how your mini i is connected. For example in my setup, I recorded a 0 DB 1Khz tone on my digital audio workstation. I saved the file as an aiff and imported it into my macintosh into iTunes. iTunes is set for bit perfect output, max volume, no sound effects no EQ etc. iTunes plays that tone and feeds it through my airport express which optically connects to my matrix. I set the matrix to max volume, 0 db. The matrix is XLR connected to my Behringer EP2000 amp. To get full output on the amp where the clipping indicators just start to light up, the gain controls are set to about 10 o'clock. Of course I do this with the speakers dis-connected. The EP2000 is a very powerful amp.
   
  Given that the gain on the Behringer can go all the way to 5 o'clock suggests that the Matrix is putting out a pretty strong signal. Also, when I first connected my matrix to the behringer the bottom end really impressed me.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  PA
  
  Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> hi my name is gabriele from florence, italy.
> now i tell you my experience with this dac,
> i have a little mastering dream(it’s like i love to call it) http://www.myspace.com/cele_nogravity
> i read some fantastic rewiews about the mini -i, so i bought it.
> ...


----------



## fromiceland

hi,
  in my setup it was connected very simply:
   
  rme spid iff output (consumer mode)to mini-i bnc
  or
  rme spi iff output(professional mode)to mini-i aes ebu
   
  mini-i analog output to presonus central station input (where you want)
   
  the central station  peak meter are good (not great), but if you play a cd you see the right output metering.
  i think that mymini-i was  a not working unit, but i'm not shure


----------



## grokit

Analog RCA or XLR out?


----------



## fromiceland

i  tryied in both mode


----------



## grokit

No, what analog connectors did you use from the back of the Mini-i?


----------



## fromiceland

i tried xlr and rca connectors from the back of the mini-i to the presonus central station input 
  central station (i don't know if everyone know this unit) has 5 input, 2 analog  jack stereo balanced input, 1 stereo rca input and 2 digital switchable input (optical toslink and spid iff) 
  the power amplifiers are directly connected to the central station.


----------



## grokit

Make sure you are in DAC-only mode so your line level is not attenuated, other than that I don't know


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Make sure you are in DAC-only mode so your line level is not attenuated, other than that I don't know


 


  I was going to suggest the same thing as I find the Mini-i to have a plenty loud enough 0db output. When using the Mini-i with the Little Dot MKVII+ I rarely get past 10 o'clock with balanced HD650s.


----------



## fromiceland

good morning guy,
  today Florence woke up  under a faint sun.
   
  i'm shure that i switch on the mini-i  in dac mode, not in pre mode
   
  i would like to know if you look the level of a new cd (rock,pop,hip hop etc.) you see on your metering system, the maximum level at 0 db or not
  i never saw this level


----------



## fromiceland

good morning GUYS
  sorry for the missing "S"


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I looked at a picture of your central station here;
   
  http://www.presonus.com/media/diagrams/CentralStationRearbig.jpg
   
  If you were using the RCA connection, then you would have used standard RCA to RCA connection from the matrix to the aux input. An example RCA cable you would use would be this;
   
  https://www.cablesforless.com/p-538-3-foot-stereo-python-cable.aspx
   
   
  The RCA input of the cetnral station does have adjustable gain for the aux input
   
   
  If you connected using XLRs, then you would have made sure to use XLR to TRS cables that were balanced, like this;
   
  http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-jack-stereo.html
   
  Two of those cables would be used, one for each stereo channel. Note that the TRS connector has 3 connection points: tip, ring , and sleeve.
   
   
  This is the cable you should _*not *_use;
   
  http://www.mediacollege.com/audio/connection/xlr-jack-mono.html
   
  If you used this TRS connector with tip and sleeve only then you would have made a balanced to unbalanced connection, and output would have been affected.
   
  Forgive me if you know this already....just making sure.
   
   
  PA

  
  Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> i tried xlr and rca connectors from the back of the mini-i to the presonus central station input
> central station (i don't know if everyone know this unit) has 5 input, 2 analog  jack stereo balanced input, 1 stereo rca input and 2 digital switchable input (optical toslink and spid iff)
> the power amplifiers are directly connected to the central station.


----------



## fromiceland

hi Pa,
  i built my cables from a lot of time 
  I have not yet understood if yours mi i-i work well


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> hi Pa,
> i built my cables from a lot of time
> I have not yet understood if yours mi i-i work well


 

 You're right. I can only show that I've calibrated my system going into the matrix and haven't measured it coming out. My examples were given just to show that if the output was different, it didnt seem significant. 6 DB compared to other sources in your setup sounds like alot.
   
  The only other thing I think that may have had an influence in your setup is that the central stations input impedance may be a bit low compared to other amps/pre-amps.
   
  Did you ever connect your matrix directly to your amplifier? If so, how did it sound?
   
  PA


----------



## fromiceland

hi,
  it's sounds .less 6db more or less 
  I have not yet understood if yours mi i-i work well


----------



## akhila

Hi,
   
  i have a question.  Does anyone know about the Matrix mini-i Upgraded version?   
   
  This is sold on Japanese  yahoo auction.  I would rather order one directly to the manufacturer, it would be a lot cheaper that way.  Does any of you know the whereabout of the manufacturer?  I've been searching on the net for some time in vain.


----------



## fromiceland

there is a bigger toroidal transormer then the other one, isn't it?


----------



## jtam

The toroidal transformer in this upgrade is either made of OFC or OCC. Size doesn't really matter...
  
  Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> there is a bigger toroidal transormer then the other one, isn't it?


----------



## akhila

i see some different photos of this upgrade.  Are there some different types?  Who is doing this job?  How does the sound differ from the original one?  I'm very interested.  And where are you shipping it from?  Shipping is free?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Will be solved by looking at here.
   
  TAM'S AUDIO
  http://coolfungadget.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=89
   

  MATRIX "MINI-I" BALANCED DAC HIGH END MOD (BLACK LABEL EDITION) *$740.00*
  http://coolfungadget.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=35&product_id=88
   
   Introduction
  - This is an custom upgraded edition of the award winning product Matrix mini-i DAC.
  Modified Parts
  - *High end OFC* (oxygen-free copper) toroidal transformer
  - 1ppm TCXO
  - Audio capacitors: Nichicon HD, Bubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG
  - AD8599 x 3
  - High end IC and other mod parts
  - Free high quality COAX or XLR cable

   
   
  MATRIX "MINI-I" BALANCED DAC HIGH END MOD (BLUE LABEL EDITION) *$780.00*
  http://coolfungadget.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=89
   
  Introduction
  - This is an custom upgraded edition of the award winning product Matrix mini-i DAC.
  Modified Parts
  - *High end OCC* (monocrystal copper) toroidal transformer
  - 1ppm TCXO
  - Audio capacitors: Nichicon HD, Bubycon MBZ, Rubycon ZLG
  - AD8599 x 3
  - High end IC and other mod parts
  - Free high quality COAX or XLR cable
   
  Quote: 





akhila said:


> i see some different photos of this upgrade.  Are there some different types?  Who is doing this job?  How does the sound differ from the original one?  I'm very interested.  And where are you shipping it from?  Shipping is free?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

There is an interesting article. 
   
   
  Clock Jitter Measurement (Japanese-text)
  http://multidac.blog130.fc2.com/blog-entry-20.html
   
  Measuring method (Japanese-text)
  http://www.fidelix.jp/technology/jitter7.html
   
   
His good measure, and views.





   
*Result of a measurement*
   
   48kHz
  From the left. "*Digital turn*", "*Matrix mini-i*", "*Audio-gd DAC19MK3*", and "*MultiDAC*(BuffaloII ES9018)".
   


   
   
   44.1kHz
  From the left. "*Digital turn*", "*Matrix mini-i*", and "*Audio-gd DAC19MK3*".
   


   
   
   
   To quote his conclusions. (I'm so clumsy translation )
   http://multidac.blog130.fc2.com/blog-entry-20.html
   


> Perhaps, I think the key factor of the jitter of Matrix mini for the jitter of CXO to be the one by the clock recovery from the SPDIF receive data of DIR, and to exist in the state that hides oneself in it and doesn't understand.
> It doesn't seem to be going to extend to such a wide frequency cooking stove in a characteristic of CXO alone.
> DIR of Matrix mini is AK4113. A concrete numerical value has not been described though it is expressed in the data sheet as low jitter PLL.
> I do not think that there is ASRC.
> ...


 
   
   

   Do not deny the modification. I think it done in fun.
   
  My schedule is like this.
  OPAMP replacement (current-voltage conversion circuit) changes.
  Several capacitors replaced.


----------



## grokit

I will chip in and say that the Mini-i definitely benefits from an improved clock, I use a Bravo/Supplier with mine and it is an obvious improvement over straight USB or Toslink.


----------



## fromiceland

for 780$ you can buy a like new mitek 24 96 dac 
   

  
  Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Will be solved by looking at here.
> 
> TAM'S AUDIO
> http://coolfungadget.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=89
> ...


----------



## fromiceland

or a like new benchmark dac1


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> or a like new benchmark dac1


 

 or ONKYO DAC-1000
   

   
  JPY69,800
  http://onkyodirect.jp/pc/shop/g/gDAC1000S/


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





fromiceland said:


> or a like new benchmark dac1


 


  You can say that. On the outside they look very very similar. The DAC1 and MiniVA2 have balanced, unbalanced, and headphone outputs with a volume control so they can both also be used as pre-amps.
   
  However, the DAC1 resamples everything to its native sample rate of 110 Khz. 44.1 Khz in, 110Khz D/Aed out. 192 Khz in, 110Khz DAed out. Is this a bad thing? The argument for the DAC1 is that operating the DAC chip at its optimum rate, 110 Khz, far outweighs the distortion introduced by SRC. The DAC uses a single AD1853 for DA conversion. The DAc1 is an incredibly well received audio device, so obviously the DAC1 has been doing something right. Very right.
   
  The Mini I VA2, like the MiniI it comes from,  does no resampling and uses 2 DA chips (AD1955) in differential mode. This is coupled with dual opamps in the analog circuitry, so technically the performance potential is greater.
   
  My initial attraction to the Mini I came from it having balanced outputs and a very reasonable purchase price. To keep the price low, it has become clear to me that adequate grade components were used within. Despite that, it still sounds very good to me and the idea of the VA2 version addressing the internal components makes me quite enthusiastic about it. Plus, a Mini I VA2 has a certain uniqueness factor compared to a straight off the shelf DAC1. Of course there are modded DAC1s out there, and their prices can push $4000.00.
   
  Lastly, there was a DAC shootout in 2006 with the DAC1 vs the Lavry DA10. The DA10 won. That Lavry unit is also a very well regarded DAC. The Matrix Mini uses the same DAC chip as the DA10. In fact it uses 2 of them
   
  So bang for the buck factor in my view goes to the Mini I VA2.
   
  PA


----------



## Varley

Hmmm, can't decide between these 3 -
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110606547193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220702077890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190470369645&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
   
  I'll save up for a separate amp after Christmas if need be, but this is just for a first DAC/amp combo


----------



## grokit

If you get the Matrix you would have the option of using a balanced amp.


----------



## akhila

anyone actually listened the Mini I VA2?  I want some reports.  The ONKYO dac is for the Windows only.  Too bad.


----------



## grokit

That's weird, I thought that the USB audio standard was independent of OS and therefore universal. And I can't see the platform making a difference for s-pdif/toslink. Is it perhaps for some kind of integrated sound-shaping software platform? Regardless that Onkyo does look nice.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

grokit said:


> That's weird, I thought that the USB audio standard was independent of OS and therefore universal. And I can't see the platform making a difference for s-pdif/toslink. Is it perhaps for some kind of integrated sound-shaping software platform? Regardless that Onkyo does look nice.


 

 I would think that the Onkyo DAC 1000 probably needs a special driver to make the USB input accept higher than 48 Khz. They have it for Windows now but I'm sure a Mac OS X and/or Linux version is forthcoming....maybe more so the Mac
   
   
  That's one sexy device though......too bad its not even offered in the US.
   
  I also want to see some reviews of the Mini I VA2. I have googled to no avail.
   
  PA


----------



## Varley

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If you get the Matrix you would have the option of using a balanced amp.


 


  I was leaning more towards the Matrix, they're at a similar price as well - Plus having the benefit of using a balanced amp in the future like you said adds more kudos. Hmm, might go order one, hopefully will be here before christmas


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





varley said:


> Hmmm, can't decide between these 3 -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110606547193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've owned the LD DAC II and now own the stock Matrix Mini-i. I found the headphone amp on the Matrix to be superior especially with higher ohm cans. It's also a balanced DAC offering more possibilities.
   
  All this talk about a $400 upgrade to a $300 DAC makes my head spin...I'd really like to hear the difference but will not pay that kind of cash for upgrade parts that likely cost 50->$70 (at most is my guess). The whole attraction of the Matrix was/is it's low price/performance ratio. I prefer it to the DacMagic but that's more of a personal sound signature preference than SQ difference. I think the SQ is pretty close with the Mini-i being fuller sounding (which might make it seem a little less detailed in direct comparison). IMO the Matrix is a warmer, more musical sounding DAC than the Cambridge.
  I've posted before that I use the Matrix with a Little Dot MKVII+ and have not heard any better sounding music for what this combination cost. I haven't heard everything of course but have spent significant time with quite a few set-ups thanks to meets and a good friend I met through head-fi.
  It seems to me much is often made of very little objective improvement in SQ once you reach a certain level. If one can afford a $7 -> $10,000 set-up then of course there can be significant improvements in clarity, depth and soundstage with a more holographic presentation. Even so the actual recordings can often be a bottleneck even (and maybe especially) with the best systems. I've learned to try be happy with what I can afford as it's very easy to allow the pursuit of better SQ to interfere with the enjoyment of music.
   
  @Grokit
   
  How much is the clock upgrade you're using in the Mini-i and where is it available?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> grokit said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird, I thought that the USB audio standard was independent of OS and therefore universal. And I can't see the platform making a difference for s-pdif/toslink. Is it perhaps for some kind of integrated sound-shaping software platform? Regardless that Onkyo does look nice.
> ...


 
   

 It's weird that some asynchronous USB implementations need dedicated software drivers and some don't, I think these dedicated drivers are on their way out. The Onkyo's s/pdif inputs should work for higher sampling rates on non-Windows machines though shouldn't they?


----------



## Varley

@Hellenback Thanks alot for the feedback, yea as It's virtually impossible for me to even compare these two in real life, reviews and personal opinions are great for me to sum up. I've not even considered the DacMagic, looks like a very sturdy and well built unit at pretty much the same price, my only problem is I won't be able to afford a seperate amp right now so I'll just be stuck with a DAC and my dt880s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it's worth getting the Matrix and using the built in amp for the time being, see if I'm satisfied with the sound sig etc, and then in the future buy a seperate amp - Maybe the Little Dot MKIV?....OR save up and buy the DacMagic and a seperate amp at the same time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just money that's limiting me atm, buying all the families Christmas presents 'n all


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> How much is the clock upgrade you're using in the Mini-i and where is it available?


 

 The Bravo is a Firestone/Fubar product that goes for $167 and their optional Suppier upgraded PSU I am using with it goes for $117 so I've got around $300 into it with shipping from Audiophile Products in Canada. It's twice as much as you would pay for a M2Tech HiFace and about $200 less than a Halide Bridge. The upper end with this kind of device is represented by the Sonicweld Diverter, and there are a few other USB/s-pdif converter/re-clockers out there.
   
  I find the Bravo to have a very good price/performance point (with and without the Supplier, like the HiFace with and without the power mod options), like the Mini-i itself. From my research, with all of the models I have mentioned you get what you pay for.
   
  One great advantage of upgrading your USB to s/pdif is the ability to get bit-perfect Redbook 44.1kHz which I don't get on the Mini-i with straight USB or Toslink, the sampling rate is always upconverted to 48kHz.


----------



## Hellenback

@grokit
   
  I don't know why but I either forgot you lived in Canada or never noticed.
   
  Thanks for taking the time to give me  a detailed reply. I thought the product you mentioned was just a clock for the Mini as it doesn't come up without "Firestone" entered into Google.
   
  I use an M-Audio audiophile USB into the BNC/RCA connection on the Matrix so I can listen to hi-res natively with the M-Audio ASIO drivers and MediaMonkey. I've been trying J-River Media Center but it's a resource hog on my old Pentium 4 machine. I want to get a newer appropriately quiet computer for improved SQ but it's pretty good as it is used with balanced 650s and the MKVII+. I've gotten a little tired of listening for perfection so am just enjoying things as they are for now as I could certainly do worse 
   
  Cheers
   
   
  Quote: 





> One great advantage of upgrading your USB to s/pdif is the ability to get bit-perfect Redbook 44.1kHz which I don't get on the Mini-i with straight USB or Toslink, the sampling rate is always upconverted to 48kHz.


 
   
  That's odd as my Matrix indicates 44.1 when fed redbook via USB with foobar, MediaMonkey or J-river studio. What software player do you use? It also indicates 44.1 with optical and a CD player (which sounds very good).


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





varley said:


> @Hellenback Thanks alot for the feedback, yea as It's virtually impossible for me to even compare these two in real life, reviews and personal opinions are great for me to sum up. I've not even considered the DacMagic, looks like a very sturdy and well built unit at pretty much the same price, my only problem is I won't be able to afford a seperate amp right now so I'll just be stuck with a DAC and my dt880s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Matrix amp is certainly decent for what is primarily IMO an excellent value DAC. If I hadn't already purchased an MKVII+ I likely would have used just the Matrix for awhile at the very least. I also listened to the Matrix paired with their M-Stage and was _very_ pleasantly surprised at the SQ for the cost. You could get that set-up for about the coast of the DacMagic (at least here in Canada). I found the Cambridge to be no better than the Matrix with the "filtering" being near useless in practical application. I also don't like how it upsamples everything and won't accept native 24-192 audio files over sp-dif.The extra money new could almost get you the M-stage as well if you didn't want to go balanced right now.
  The benefits of a balanced set-up have been very hard to give up (even when I could have used the money from selling it). It seems I could never really get the best of the 650s without it. There might be some placebo at play here (re the increased volume) but I really do think the extra headroom and very quiet background with a balanced set-up is worth the re-termination of a cable or two. I can't think of a $400 amp that could hold a candle to the MKVII+ in balanced mode with just the stock Matrix. Even with the upgrades to the Matrix I have a hard time believing it would sound better as a single ended amp but I guess I'd need to here it to be certain.
   
  I've heard DT880s and do think that they would benefit from the warmer sounding Matrix. The Cambridge can be bright even with darker sounding cans. I think you would be pleasantly surprised at how the Matrix' amp sounds but don't know what you've heard or are ultimately aiming at spending.


----------



## grokit

Hellenback I am not in Canada but those guys have pretty US-friendly shipping and the entire line of products, I think they are set up to cover North America. I'm pretty sure that all of the external clocks available out there are also usb/spdif converters so it frees up the USB input on your Mini for another device. I use a Mac most of the time and when I am playing music from Windows I use a Toslink connection, I am not even utilizing the USB input ATM.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Hellenback I am not in Canada but those guys have pretty US-friendly shipping and the entire line of products, I think they are set up to cover North America. I'm pretty sure that all of the external clocks available out there are also usb/spdif converters so it frees up the USB input on your Mini for another device. I use a Mac most of the time and when I am playing music from Windows I use a Toslink connection, I am not even utilizing the USB input ATM.


 

 Sorry, I saw the "North" in yout location and assumed. FWIW I don't use the usb connection on the Mini-i, I use the BNC/RCA in (from the M-audio device which does the usb/spdif conversion). I just checked the Mini-i indicator for what it read via USB.


----------



## Gotez

Quick question.
   
  I have the Matrix and its a fabulous product. Love the sound. One small issue is the click/plop/brom sound it makes when turned on and off. Is this just my Matrix or do you experience the same sounds?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

That's normal. I always turn on my amp after the matrix.
   
  PA
  Quote: 





gotez said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I have the Matrix and its a fabulous product. Love the sound. One small issue is the click/plop/brom sound it makes when turned on and off. Is this just my Matrix or do you experience the same sounds?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

If there ever was a more direct competitor to the Matrix, it would be the Emotiva XDA-1;
   
  http://emotiva.com/xda1.shtm
   
  It's not a headphone amp but it uses the same AD1955, can be used as a pre-amp and DAC, and has balanced outputs. Of course the matrix has 2 AD1955s whereas the XDA-1 has one.
   
   
  anyone heard it?
   
  PA


----------



## sunneebear

Nope but love the look, especially the remote.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gotez said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I have the Matrix and its a fabulous product. Love the sound. One small issue is the click/plop/brom sound it makes when turned on and off. Is this just my Matrix or do you experience the same sounds?


 

 I have mine plugged into a power bar along with the MKVII+ amp so only use the power bar switch to turn them on and off (with the Matrix and amp power switch always on) I don't get any sound this way and have not checked otherwise. I'm not in the habit of having my headphones on or the volume up when I turn on equipment.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> If there ever was a more direct competitor to the Matrix, it would be the Emotiva XDA-1;
> 
> http://emotiva.com/xda1.shtm
> 
> ...


 

 Also love the appearance...it says 24-192 capable and doesn't distinguish USB as incapable of this high rate, which is either good news or an oversight.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The specifications of the XDA-1 strike me as a bit light, and vague. For example, the XDA-1 supports sample rates up to 192Khz, yet boasts a frequency response to 48Khz. With a 192Khz audio file, that frequency response should go all the way to 96 Khz. Also, the XDA-1 boasts a fully discrete analog output stage. So why does it also have a Burr Brown OPA2134 opamp? Hmmmmm.
   
  On a slightly different note, I used to have a Burr Brown OPA2132 in my previous Beresford 7520 DAC. It made that DAC sound very similar to the way the matrix sounds now, which also uses a Burr Brown based opamp. That Burr Brown sound. Quite intoxicating
   
  PA


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> The specifications of the XDA-1 strike me as a bit light, and vague. For example, the XDA-1 supports sample rates up to 192Khz, yet boasts a frequency response to 48Khz. With a 192Khz audio file, that frequency response should go all the way to 96 Khz. Also, the XDA-1 boasts a fully discrete analog output stage. So why does it also have a Burr Brown OPA2134 opamp? Hmmmmm.


 
   
  Good points...I also found the available info vague and confusing. Even Googling will get you conflicting information about the 24-192 capability; guess we'll have to wait and see. Unless it has some kind of super re-clock I can't imagine it sounding better than the stock Matrix.


----------



## palchiu

OPA2134 in XDA-1 is for I/V conversion, same in Matrix.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Thanks for the clarification. The similarities don't end, do they? Still, the Matrix has 2 AD1955s cancelling each other's slight errors whereas the XDA-1 has one. And they're approximately the same price, too.
   
  PA
  Quote: 





palchiu said:


> OPA2134 in XDA-1 is for I/V conversion, same in Matrix.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. The similarities don't end, do they? Still, the Matrix has 2 AD1955s cancelling each other's slight errors whereas the XDA-1 has one. And they're approximately the same price, too.
> 
> PA
> Quote:
> ...


 

 Two heads DACs are better than one


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. The similarities don't end, do they? Still, the Matrix has 2 AD1955s cancelling each other's slight errors whereas the XDA-1 has one. And they're approximately the same price, too.
> 
> PA


 


  XDA-1 get bigger power transformer and huge buffer, but I like Matrix's compact size.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  I think so.

   
  XDA-1 is divided into two transformer.
  The power unit is attractive. But size is large.
   
   
  The remote control can be very good. 
   
  >>Sorry, my bad English!!!
   
   
  Me, too. 
  Do not worry.


----------



## palchiu

Received my miniDAC from Mr. Yang, really small size.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Received my miniDAC from Mr. Yang, really small size.


 

 Good things come in small packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have to say since having the Matrix/MKVII+ combination (using balanced HD-650s) I spend even more time listening with headphones as opposed to using my speaker set-up. The sound is exceptional...and not just for the price. I particularly like hi-resolution music which is most often mastered at a lower level so the dynamic range is well represented. This combination really makes the HD650s show their stuff.
   
  "Veil..... I don't hear no stinking veil'


----------



## cyong11

Does anyone know whether this unit sounds better than Beresford TC 7520 with LM4562NA opamp?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





cyong11 said:


> Does anyone know whether this unit sounds better than Beresford TC 7520 with LM4562NA opamp?


 


  I sold my TC-7520 with LM4562NA (and other opamps) on Ebay   Does that say something?
   
  Actually, when I sold my Beresford, my main intention was to replace it with something that has pre-amp capabilities AND balanced output. When I had the 7520 equipped with the OPA2132 opamps, it sounded very similar to my Matrix now. Upon introducing the matrix with a direct balanced connection to my Behringer EP2000 amp, I was mightily impressed with the noise, or complete lack thereof I thought the 7520 was quiet but wow, the Matrix introduced music out of nowhere! Of course the achilles heel is that the 7520 only has unbalanced RCA outputs and I used a Samson S-convert to change the RCA to balanced XLR. They say that something is always lost in a conversion. So true. So very true. 
   
  Also, the matrix has better bass output for pre-amp capabilities compared to the 7520. Headphone comparisons may be different, but my matrix most definitely drives my speakers with authority!
   
  PA
   
   
  EDIT:The guy I sold it to removed the LM4562NAs and put in the OPA2132s. That Burr Brown sound. Like I said before, quite intoxicating
  My experience is that I never thought of the LM4562NAs as bad, just different.


----------



## palchiu

My mini-i has different capacitors config...


----------



## cyong11

Thank you for the answer to my inquiry. I see that Matrix and Beresford sound similar for standard RCA outputs. I used to own a balanced capable preamp but noticed that its balanced outputs basically sound identical as unbalanced. After that I haven't given too much thoughts to balanced outputs. I see that this unit is different.


----------



## cyong11

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you for the answer to my inquiry. I see that Matrix and Beresford sound similar for standard RCA outputs. I used to own a balanced capable preamp but noticed that its balanced outputs basically sound identical as unbalanced. After that I haven't given too much thoughts to balanced outputs. I see that this unit is different.


----------



## PUGSTUB

Can I use my Sennheiser HD800's on the balanced outputs or will there be an impedance mismatch? I really like the sound of the Matrix Mini and would love to try the balanced connectors when I get my new cable if it offers some improvements.


----------



## grokit

Those are line level outputs that need to go to the balanced inputs on an amplifier for the HD800. But the volume pot does adjust the output of the XLRs in amplifier mode, so I guess it would be worth a try. Be sure and tell us if it works!


----------



## sunneebear

It doesn't.  Tried it.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

IV for an OPAMP, OPA2134UA from *AD8620ARZ* changed.
  10V100uF capacitor, *Toshin UTSJ16V330uF* changed.
   
   Now I have burn-in phase.
  Has become increasingly felt strong bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   
  Before (Green Caps + OPA2134UA)
   

   
   
  Working (Removed)
   

   
   
  After (Toshin UTSJ 16V330uF + AD8620ARZ)
   

   
   
  Capacitors
  Green = Original Caps 10V100uF
  Silver = Toshin UTSJ 16V330uF
   

   
  Toshin UTSJ Spec Sheet (Japanese text)
  http://www.toshinkk.co.jp/product/pdf/p49_p66_16.pdf
   
   
  for a comparison purpose. (Sorry, Japanese-text) 

                   OPA2134UA AD8620ARZ AD8620BRZ OPA627AU     アンプタイプ FET J-FET  J-FET FET     スルーレート 20 V/µs  60 V/µs  60 V/µs  55 V/µs      ゲイン帯域幅製品 8MHz 25MHz 25MHz 16MHz     電流 - 入力バイアス 5pA 3pA 3pA 2pA     電圧-入力オフセット 500µV  85µV  45µV 130µV      供給電流 4mA 3mA 3mA 7mA     電流-出力/チャンネル 35mA 45mA 45mA 45mA     電源電圧 ±2.5V~18V ±5 V~13V ±5 V~13V ±4.5V~18V


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Wow. I've got to learn how to solder, or microsolder. I'll make my very own Blue label mini I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PA


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Wow. I've got to learn how to solder, or microsolder. I'll make my very own Blue label mini I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It is thought that it will change OP275 to AD8599 by the following work.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





cyong11 said:


> Thank you for the answer to my inquiry. I see that Matrix and Beresford sound similar for standard RCA outputs. I used to own a balanced capable preamp but noticed that its balanced outputs basically sound identical as unbalanced. After that I haven't given too much thoughts to balanced outputs. I see that this unit is different.


 

 With the Matrix you can bypass the pre-amp completely. Just go direct from matrix (in headphone mode) to power amplifier as I have done. This configuration definitely brings you closer to the source.
   
  PA


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> IV for an OPAMP, OPA2134UA from *AD8620ARZ* changed.
> 10V100uF capacitor, *Toshin UTSJ16V330uF* changed.
> 
> Now I have burn-in phase.
> ...


 
   
  Hi *T.IIZUKA,*
   
  Waiting for your review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've replace voltage select & fuse jumper with solid silver wires, and replace some solder joint with Mundorf's silver/gold solder. (All AC path)
   
  Not much improved, it's change very little sonic signature. (More billiant, but not bright)
   
  My mini-i still burning, I'm not hurry for replace more parts.
   
  I saw a france guy replace OP275 to OPA1612, and positive improved.
   
  Cheers
   
  Pal


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Hi Pal,
   
   
  Thanks for the advice and feedback.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Significant changes in the sound of the bass.
  Low frequency sound.
   
   
  I have no measurement environment.
  Proven parts are used for this purpose.
   
   
  Whether this is an influence of the coupling capacitor or it is an influence of OPAMP is not understood. 
  It is certain to have improved. 
   
   
   
  It doesn't touch for the power supply part. 
  This future tasks together with the smoothing capacitor. 
  There was no fuse, and it was noticed that it was jumper leads. 
   
   
  With a step-up transformer. (AC100V to AC115V)
  This has the substantial change. 
   
  Japan is AC100V. 
  It converts it from 100V into 115V because it is not worth 115V of specs. 
   
   
   
  Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Hi *T.IIZUKA,*
> 
> Waiting for your review.
> 
> ...


----------



## palchiu

Yes, no fuse. Replace the jumper, they're very thin wires...
   

   
  Next move, I'll start with caps for digital power filter.
   
  There're two for AD1955, it's supply digital and analog power to AD1955. (In your pics is two FG330uF/16V)
   
  I think these two caps will effect the sound.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Thanks for the photos.
   
   Changed to a thick wire idea is to let me reference.
   

  I was surprised that the fuse has been inserted. Safety okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  AD1955 in a capacitor or raise the grade around, annoying increase in capacity.
   
  I plan to install a small capacitor to the terminals of three-terminal regulator.
  It is adapted to be implemented well.
   

  
  Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Yes, no fuse. Replace the jumper, they're very thin wires...
> 
> Next move, I'll start with caps for digital power filter.
> 
> ...


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Changed to a thick wire idea is to let me reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Just moded.
  Changed the smoothing capacitor.
   
  1. Nichicon HD 25V 2700uF -> Nipppon Chemi-con KZH 25V 3300uF + WIMA MKS2 63V 0.1uF
  2. Nichicon FG 16V 330uF -> Nichicon HD 25V 2700uF + WIMA MKS2 63V 0.1uF
   
  Photo of 1.
   

   

   
   
  Photo of 2.
   
  Nichicon HD was recycled. 
   

   
  Red tape for insulation.
   

   
   
   
*Before*
   

   
   
*After*
  Last time.
  I/V OPAMPs : TI OPA2134UA -> ADI AD8620ARZ
  I/V Coupling Caps : Nichicon MUSE 10V 100uF -> Toshin UTSJ 16V 330uF
   
  This Time
   

   

   
   Now to burn.
  I think is time consuming.


----------



## palchiu

Mini-i is a nice stuff! Love it!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Replacing the smoothing capacitor.
  After one day.
   
   Impression.
  The center of gravity of the sound has lowered. 
  When the AC power supply is made from 100 to 120V, it looks like. 
  (The AC power supply of the difference is larger. )
   
   
   
  Items being considered today.
   
  1. Replace the Output OPAMPs.
   
  ADI OP275 x3 -> ADI AD8599 x3
   

   
   
  2. Replace the regulator.
  L7912CV -> LM317
   

   
   
  3. DAC(AD1955) smoothing capacitors for the exchange.
   
  Nichicon FG 16V 330uF -> Sanyo SEPC 16V 470uF
   

   
  4. DIR(AKM AK4113VF) smoothing capacitors for the exchange.
  This is not for DIR ?
   
  Rubycon TZV 16V 470uF ->  Nichicon HZ or SanyoSPEC
   

   
   
  The lower left capacitor, MICROCHIP PIC16F913 in for?


----------



## grokit

T.IIZUKA , you should consider becoming a MOT, people would pay for upgrades like that I think. And it will become much less time consuming with repetition.


----------



## Dynobot

Quote: 





grokit said:


> T.IIZUKA , you should consider becoming a MOT, people would pay for upgrades like that I think. And it will become much less time consuming with repetition.


 


  Not only PAY for upgrades on the Matrix Mini but other Dacs etc. that someone just wants to swap opamps, caps or wire etc.
   
  For a reasonable fee I would gladly pay for a Dac or two to be upgraded.


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> 2. Replace the regulator.
> L7912CV -> LM317
> 
> Should be there today
> ...


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Hi Pal,
  Thanks for the advice all the time.Very Fun. 
   
   
  Replacement of the Nichicon FG, SANYO SPEC thinks.
  Rubycon TZV to replace the thinking of Nichicon HZ.
   
  Nichicon FG
  16V 330uF = Ripple 463.5mA r.m.s./105°C, 100kHz
   
  Rubycon TZV
  16V 470uF = Ripple 600mA r.m.s./105°C, 100kHz
   

   
   
  Nichicon HZ
   
  16V 470uF = Ripple 2280mA r.m.s./105°C, 100kHz
  16V 1000uF = Ripple 2960 - 3770mA r.m.s./105°C, 100kHz
   

   
   
  Sanyo SEPC
   
  16V 470uF = Ripple 6100mA r.m.s./105°C, 100kHz
   

   
  Thanks,


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





grokit said:


> T.IIZUKA , you should consider becoming a MOT, people would pay for upgrades like that I think. And it will become much less time consuming with repetition.


 


   
  Mod to enjoy.
   Remodeling have fun yourself.
   

  I can enjoy the sound changes slightly.


----------



## palchiu

_Santa_ Claus drop a package to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Merry X'mas to all!


----------



## palchiu

My latest mod.
   

   

  (4xBlack is WIMA Black Box)
   
  I think the power transformer is not enough now...
   
  Next move, change to 317/337 and replace Diode Bridge.
   
  A little more bass, and more detail and transparent.
   
  Soundstage is more wide and deep.
   
  Still burning, focus is better and better.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Great job!
  Mode to use Headphone Amp?
  ELNA Silmic II 16V 470uF for HPA?
   
   
  My latest mod.
   
  Rubycon TZV 16V 470uF to Nichicon HZ 16V 1800uF & Rubycon MCZ 10V 1800uF.
  I have mixed with it was in the room. 
   

   
   

   
  Wima 63V 0.1uF
   


  
  Quote: 





palchiu said:


> My latest mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## palchiu

Yes, SilmicII 470uF for TPA6120.
   
  I still use it for my HD650, not bad.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Yes, SilmicII 470uF for TPA6120.
> 
> I still use it for my HD650, not bad.


 
   

  Indeed,
   
  >>Next move, change to 317/337 and replace Diode Bridge.
   
   Is it a replacement of KBP310?
  What do you use for Diode Bridge?
   


   
  Exchange of transformer scheduled? 
   
   I want to use a big transformer. The specification is not understood. :-<


----------



## palchiu

Simply way to go will like these.
   

   

   
   
  But for safty reason, I will use some hole board let them stand up. ER206 is bigger than Philips' ceramic (as PICs)
   
  Use board also easier replace that between two big filter caps.
   

   
   
  Power Transformers... We should needs a 2x12V and 1x9V.


----------



## gwikse

Nice mods. Think I`ll try some of those caps myself if I can find them at a reasonable price.
  I`ll replace the rectifier bridge with *BYV27-150*`s and possibly the transformer as well.
   
  Has anyone tried the mini-i with lovely cube HPA?
   
  Edit: Happy new year


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Nice mods. Think I`ll try some of those caps myself if I can find them at a reasonable price.
> I`ll replace the rectifier bridge with *BYV27-150*`s and possibly the transformer as well.
> 
> Has anyone tried the mini-i with lovely cube HPA?
> ...


 
   
  Thanks,
  It is a good idea of the Bridge Diode.
   
  HPA would be better for changing the coupling capacitors.
  Comparison of Headphone amplifier.
   
  Lovely Cube much better than the MATRIX mini-i.
   
  Happy New Year!


----------



## palchiu

Just replaced diodes, I use ER206(35ns) with hole boards. BVY27 is 25ns, almost same fast.
   
  Forget pics, burning now.
   
  Another thing, I replaced FM2200uF to Rubycon ZL 2200uF. FMs are too much echo(church sound?)... ZL is more nature.
   
  Happy New Year!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Everyone, is more about the parts.
  Amazing amount of knowledge. 
   
  Japan does not seem to sell as usual.
  What do I buy the parts and where?

  Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Just replaced diodes, I use ER206(35ns) with hole boards. BVY27 is 25ns, almost same fast.
> 
> Forget pics, burning now.
> 
> ...


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Everyone, is more about the parts.
> Amazing amount of knowledge.
> 
> Japan does not seem to sell as usual.
> What do I buy the parts and where?


 


  Hi T.IIZUKA,
   
  What's parts you need?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

> Hi T.IIZUKA,
> 
> What's parts you need?


 

  
   
  I'm looking for is a Bridge Diode.
  How to find wrong with me?
   
  Japan's main mail-order house. (electronic components)
   
  Marutsu
  http://www.marutsu.co.jp/ichiran/?SHO=010204
   
  Sengoku-densho @ Akihabara
  http://www.sengoku.co.jp/mod/sgk_cart/search.php?toku =% 25C8% 25BE% 25C6% 25B3% 25C2% 25CEDi & cond8 = or & dai =% 25A4% 25D6% 25A4% 25EA% 25A4% 25C3% 25A4% 25B8 & chu = & syo = & k3 = 0 & pflg = n & list = 2
   
  Akizuki-denshi @ Akihabara
  http://akizukidenshi.com/catalog/c/cbridge/
   
  Kyoritsu-denshi @ Nipponbashi, Osaka
  http://eleshop.jp/shop/c/c111111_p2/


----------



## palchiu

I've found some In-Line type and "ultrafast" type, but I can't find where they've stock.
   
  EDI BRUS1 BRUS5 series 50ns
  Fagor D4SBU series 35/50ns
   
  Vishay EDF1 series (4-pin DIP) 50ns
   
  So, I decide faster way. Use hole board with rectifiers.
   
  Burning for one night, here comes more focus from background.
  Edit: These're Motorola MUR120 200V/1A 25nS

   

   
  Here are rectifiers I used for DIY.

   
  Left to right:
  新電元 D10XB60 600V/10A not fast, but for big amp.
  ON MUR860 600V/8A 25nS
  Panjit ER206 600V/2A 35nS
  Philips BVY27-200 200V/2A 25nS
  Philips 1N5062 800V/2A 3uS<- not fast, but some DIYer likes it's sound.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

"Mod" the first time this year. 
  OPAMP exchanged.
   
  Before : ADI OP275 x3
   

   

   
  From left AD8599, OP275.
   

   
  After: AD8599ADR
   

   
   
  Current Configuration.
   

   
   
  Next plan.
  Regulator and a Bridge Diode.
  Soon, the regulator parts are available.
   
  Bridge Diodes are looking for a place that sells.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Next step:
   
   
  Ship it to my Home address
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  PA


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> "Mod" the first time this year.
> OPAMP exchanged.
> ...


 


  T.IIZUKA Well done!
   
  I'm waiting for my OPA1612s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm thinking bestway to slove the heatsink problem for 317/337, internal height limited is 35mm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				Ph1lerAudi0 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next step:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Welcome to Matrix


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Narrow work space.
  Please work with caution.
   
   
  LM337 regulator is planning to use.
  (Negative Voltage Regulator)
   
  The heat sink was prepared as follows.
  This process may be required.


----------



## gwikse

Maybe mounting the regulator to the chassis may free up some space (using the chassis as a heat sink).


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

There's a review here comparing the XDA-1 to the Matrix;
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528635/emotiva-xda-1-vs-matrix-mini-i
   
  Apparently the matrix wins on sound quality and the emotiva wins at imaging (detail, location of instruments, width of soundstage).
   
   
  I wonder, this question especially to T.IIZUKA and PALCHIU but of course others can pipe in, do the mods you installed improve the matrix's imaging? If so, then those blue and black label matrix editions may be a real winner.
   
  PA


----------



## gwikse

Has anyone tried the "Class-A OPA mod"?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> I wonder, this question especially to T.IIZUKA and PALCHIU but of course others can pipe in, do the mods you installed improve the matrix's imaging? If so, then those blue and black label matrix editions may be a real winner.
> 
> PA


 

 I'm enjoying the process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Modifications not recommended for everyone.
  I have done that with knowledge of risk.
   
   Will buy yen were JPY70,000(about $840) ONKYO DAC-1000.
  I do not see mod. 
   
  Advantage of MATRIX mini-i think its high cost performance.
  The multi-input is impressive.
  And the fun modding. 

  mini-i If the remote control operation, it is better.
   
   
  ONKYO DAC-1000 Review (Japanese-text only)
  http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/578/578484/
   
  Interview with the developers (Japanese-text only)
  http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/topic/20101227_417603.html


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In other words, you enjoy to mod.
   
  When I do it, it will be to mod to enjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PA


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> I'm enjoying the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  2xPCM1795 for each channel!
   
  USB accept 192k input, and can upsampling!


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> There's a review here comparing the XDA-1 to the Matrix;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528635/emotiva-xda-1-vs-matrix-mini-i
> 
> ...


 

 XDA-1 get bigger power and better output stage, but after little mod. it's really improved.(detail, location of instruments, width of soundstage)
   
  Because I need compact size, I choose Mini-i w/mod it.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I noticed that when you guys substitute opamps in your matrix, you tend to "keep it the family" so to speak. You switch from a OP275 to an OP675 etc. Why not try something like the LM4562NA? It seems to be a well regarded modern opamp.
   
   
  I had the LM4562NA in my Beresford TC-7520 and an OPA2132 opamp. They were different but both were nice too. They were my 2 favorites of the 5 or 6 opamps I had tried in that DAC. The LM4562 took a long time to settle down, though. Like 3 weeks. Once it did it was great.
   
  PA


----------



## T.IIZUKA

MATRIX of new products out on the Web.
http://www.matrix-digi.com/cpshow.asp?pid=13
   
   
  Enhanced power, DAC chip changes. And major changes in design.
   
    
  Philips SAA7350 + TDA1547 "*DAC-7*" 1bit D/A
  OPA604/OPA213

   
   
  DA-100plus

   

   

   

   
   
   
  Specifications
  Digital Interface: TOSLINK, COAX, AES/EBU, USB
  Analog Interface: RCA, XLR
  Frequency Response: 20Hz to 20kHz
  S / N Ratio: 112dB
  Dynamic Range: 108dB
  Distortion: less than 0.0009 percent (1kHz)
  Channel: 115dB
  Power: AC220V 50/60Hz
  Power consumption: 60W less
  Size: 435 × 285 × 65 mm
  Weight: 6kg


----------



## steveotron

Wow, that looks really sexy. I wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## Hellenback

Parts seem pretty high end "tried and true" and it likely sounds very good. x2 on what it costs?


----------



## akhila

This might be the price of Matrix 100plus
  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6105957960
   
  approximately $300.  Quite reasonable at the cost of Matris mini-i nimus headphone amp, which could mean a better DAC parts and sound.


----------



## akhila

additional photo


----------



## akhila

here are some more pics:http://s44s.cn/taoke/url7388756115.html


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I started to salivate and then realized: no volume control on the 100plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With my mini I i got rid of the pre-amp and I have no plans to go back.
   
  PA


----------



## ajreynol

hey guys.  what's the best place to pick one of the Mini I's up if you live in the US?  also, what voltage should I go with?  I'm not sure what the difference is between the 2 options.  thanks.


----------



## steveotron

Quote: 





ajreynol said:


> hey guys.  what's the best place to pick one of the Mini I's up if you live in the US?  also, what voltage should I go with?  I'm not sure what the difference is between the 2 options.  thanks.


 

 I'd say coolfungadget's regular (non-eBay) site for the best price, and he's a reputable seller and member on HeadFi. Your voltage should probably be 110 if you're planning on using a typical (US) household outlet.


----------



## ajreynol

awesome, thanks.
   
  now I just have to decide if I want to go with the Matrix or the Burson 160D.
   
  good problem to have.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Finished replacing the capacitor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  This is the end of the capacitor replacement.
  TPA6120 coupling capacitor is the default state.
  HPA does not use it as a replacement.
   
   
   
  DAC (AD1955) for capacitors, Sanyo SEPC was changed.
  http://edc.sanyo.com/pdf/e054.pdf
   
  Sanyo SEPC 16V470uF x2
   

   

   
  DIR for capacitors, Nichicon HZ was changed.
  http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/products/pdf/e-hz.pdf
   
  Nichicon HZ 16V1800uF + WIMA MKS2 63V 0.1uF  x3


----------



## panda-R

hey guys, kind of a noobie question but would it be ok to use the XLR outputs and the RCA outputs at the same time? I was thinking of running the XLR to some active monitors and the RCA out to a subwoofer.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





panda-r said:


> hey guys, kind of a noobie question but would it be ok to use the XLR outputs and the RCA outputs at the same time? I was thinking of running the XLR to some active monitors and the RCA out to a subwoofer.


 

  
   
  No problem.
  You can read the manual beforehand.
http://www.matrix-digi.com/english/fwshow.asp?pid=20


----------



## jtam

Yes you can.
  
  Quote: 





panda-r said:


> hey guys, kind of a noobie question but would it be ok to use the XLR outputs and the RCA outputs at the same time? I was thinking of running the XLR to some active monitors and the RCA out to a subwoofer.


----------



## bjrnrb

Hi guys. I recieved this beauty a couple of days ago. It played for 1 straight day and suddenly stopped working. I've tried every input but can't make it work again.
   
  2-Toslink NO SAMPLE. I guess this is a software problem? I've tried all the steps in the manual without result. Even had it unplugged for 5 hours, and still the same problem... Any suggestions?
   
  Sad mini-i owner from Norway!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> Hi guys. I recieved this beauty a couple of days ago. It played for 1 straight day and suddenly stopped working. I've tried every input but can't make it work again.
> 
> 2-Toslink NO SAMPLE. I guess this is a software problem? I've tried all the steps in the manual without result. Even had it unplugged for 5 hours, and still the same problem... Any suggestions?
> 
> Sad mini-i owner from Norway!


 
   

   Were two or more equipment connected?
   
  I think that it is a breakdown. I think that it is an initial malfunction. 
  You should contact those who sell it.


----------



## bjrnrb

Only the computer. Both USB and Optical Cabel from Computer!
   
  Thank's for reply!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> Only the computer. Both USB and Optical Cabel from Computer!
> 
> Thank's for reply!


 


   
  Is it only USB connection?Even if cables are exchanged, is it the 
  same?
   
  Please try the CD player if it is possible. 
  (COAX or TOSLINK)


----------



## bjrnrb

"No sample" and no sound whatever connection I use


----------



## bjrnrb

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> "No sample" and no sound whatever connection I use


 

 Also tried it on my Playstation 3 Toslink and iPod Auxilary


----------



## bjrnrb

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +that I hooked up my nuForce uDac2 in the USB-port and that worked realy well


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Then either is running properly?


----------



## bjrnrb

No sound at all from the mini-i... I guess something is broken  Seems like it doesn't find the source...


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> No sound at all from the mini-i... I guess something is broken  Seems like it doesn't find the source...


 


   
  Have you contacted the dealer?
  This time, it is the Chinese New Year.


----------



## bjrnrb

Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I have contacted the dealer 3 times. Found out about the CNY and he will contact me when your vacation is done. Guess I will need to return it. Thank you for your reply


----------



## T.IIZUKA

My mini-i is fully finished the burn-in period.
  Currently there is no sound of discontent.
   
  Improved expression of the sound stage "depth", probably because the output stage or exchanged OPAMP.
  (ADI OP275 -> ADI AD8599)
   
  Today MATRIX mini-i via a Lovely Cube DENON AH-D5000 are enjoying.


----------



## epocs

A couple questions about this unit:
   
  1. How does this sound DAC-wise to the HDP or Pico DAC?
  2. If I have a pair of self-powered speakers that do not have volume control, and also a headphone amp that the other outputs go to, can I have one of the outputs be fixed and the other output be variable? This way, I could control the speaker's volume through the matrix, while not adjusting the volume of it going to the headphone amp.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





epocs said:


> 2. If I have a pair of self-powered speakers that do not have volume control, and also a headphone amp that the other outputs go to, can I have one of the outputs be fixed and the other output be variable? This way, I could control the speaker's volume through the matrix, while not adjusting the volume of it going to the headphone amp.


 
   
   
  Changeability and fixation can be set. 
   At PRE-MODE, the analog output becomes changeable. 
   

   

   
  Manual is here. 
http://www.matrix-digi.com/english/fwzc.asp


----------



## epocs

So this means that both outputs can either be variable or fixed, but not one fixed and one variable right?
   
  I would want to plug the variable one directly to my speakers, then the fixed one to my headphone amp. This way, when music plays I can put the volume to 0 on my variable so the speakers don't play and yet the headphones will play.
   
  Either that or I would want only one output to be on at a time- and I'm guessing that cannot happen right?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





epocs said:


> So this means that both outputs can either be variable or fixed, but not one fixed and one variable right?


 


  Exactly. The Power on sequence that T.IIZUKA described determines the character of the whole unit. The Matrix mini I can either be a straight DAC (fixed) or a headphone amp (variable.) Never both. 
   
   
  By the way, T.IIZUKA, I am most jealous of your self made blue label matrix. Any plans to replace the transformer?
   
  PA


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> By the way, T.IIZUKA, I am most jealous of your self made blue label matrix. Any plans to replace the transformer?
> 
> PA


 
   

  I just want a toroidal transformer.
  Tough pitch copper is enough.
  OFC is dread.


----------



## quixfz

[deleted]
  sorry, question was answered on previous page, reading 25 pages wasnt enough


----------



## bjrnrb

Hi.
   
  I have some communication problems with the seller of my Matrix mini-i. I was wondering if someone could write that I mean in chinese.
   
  I've tried to send him lots of mail and only get reply about the tracking.
   
  Here's the message:
  I need to get a new Matrix mini-i, because mine is broken. I've tested it for a couple of hours, when it suddenly stopped working. I've tried all the instructions, and it also smell a little burned. I'm hoping you could send me a new one, and that I can return the old one when the new is recieved. I also hope you could cover my postage fee that would be around 70$.
   
  Best regards
  Bjørnar Brandvik


----------



## jtam

Not from me.
  
  Quote: 





bjrnrb said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have some communication problems with the seller of my Matrix mini-i. I was wondering if someone could write that I mean in chinese.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhgourami

..


----------



## grokit

Google translate?


----------



## j0lly

I also get the No Sample error all the time. 
  Mine works perfectly, but if im turning on/off my speakers (xlr), or even just a light (!), I get the No Sample error.
  And to clear it, its not enough turning the matrix off, I need to unplug/plug the USB to get it going again. 
  But serioussly, turning on a damn light? So im guessing ripple gets through, how is this not filtered in the power stage? Or does it get in through the usb?


----------



## bjrnrb

Quote: 





j0lly said:


> I also get the No Sample error all the time.
> Mine works perfectly, but if im turning on/off my speakers (xlr), or even just a light (!), I get the No Sample error.
> And to clear it, its not enough turning the matrix off, I need to unplug/plug the USB to get it going again.
> But serioussly, turning on a damn light? So im guessing ripple gets through, how is this not filtered in the power stage? Or does it get in through the usb?


 
   
  That sounds really weird. Finally I will recieve a new Mini-i too ;D Maybe the voltage on the USB-ports are too high or something? Reply to me when you have found out the reason why the mini-i does that


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> 2xPCM1795 for each channel!
> 
> USB accept 192k input, and can upsampling!


 
   
  @ T.IIzuka
   
  Why not go all out and use the PCM1792?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is the PCM1795 better than the PCM1796? I have the 1796 in my SACD, DVD-A player and it sounds exceptional.
   
  Last question...are there any electronic parts you didn't swap/replace and how much did the mod cost not counting labor?


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> @ T.IIzuka
> 
> Why not go all out and use the PCM1792?
> 
> ...


 
   

  PCM1796 is installed in my CD player.  (CEC CD3300R)
   
   
  DAC is variously tried. 
  I like sound of AD1955. 
   
   
   
   Remodeling to MATRIX is continuing now. 
  A part of the power supply maked a change of the other day. 
   
   

   
   
  Time and cost hang. It is made not to calculate.


----------



## paul666

Hi,
   
  I have one of these and when I send a dts/ac3 signal to it it does not mute the analogue outs so I get hissing through my speakers on my stereo amp.
   
  The dts/ac3 signal does pass-thru OK and my av receiver gets it OK but unless I have set my stereo amp to home theatre mode so it is effectively a power amp and getting its signal from the av receiver as above hiss through my speakers.
   
  Is this correct should it not mute the analogue outs when receiving a dts/ac3 signal?
   
  It does this either it pre or dac mode.
   
  Firmware 1.21
   
  Thanx
  Paul


----------



## starcat

Is this one recommended as HP amp for the AKG K701? They are pretty current hungry...


----------



## grokit

IEMs all the way through HD6xx work out well with the Mini-i but not quite the 701s, they need more juice. Other low-impedance cans like AT, Grado and Ultrasones will work fine though. I'm really impressed with the way it handles IEMs with finesse but I listened to it with HD600s quite a bit as well.


----------



## mrfloopy

Great news, just what I was asking for way back at post #321!
   
  jtam, could we please see some more photos of the new remote, plus photos of the new 2011 mini-i?
   
  Any thoughts on adding a SPDIF processor loop too?
   
  Quote: 





jtam said:


> The new 2011 Matrix mini-i has a remote control...


----------



## jtam

mrfloopy said:


> Great news, just what I was asking for way back at post #321!
> 
> jtam, could we please see some more photos of the new remote, plus photos of the new 2011 mini-i?
> 
> Any thoughts on adding a SPDIF processor loop too?




I am out of town for the annual meeting with Matrix now. I will upload more details when I am back in town.

What's an SPDIF processor loop?


----------



## melie

I'm pretty new to this hobby and I'm searching for a new DAC. I'm currently deciding between the Matrix Mini-I, the Matrix Cube and the Yulong U100.
  Does anyone have any experience with the others to compare them?
  The DAC would be mainly used with M-Audio BX5A Deluxe monitors so the headphone amp isn't that important to me.
  Also, is the difference between a balanced XLR and a non balanced RCA to TRS that big? I mean, do you really hear a noticable difference between the two?
   
  Thx!


----------



## grokit

I wonder if it's possible to easily retrofit an older Mini-i to use the new remote.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





melie said:


> I'm pretty new to this hobby and I'm searching for a new DAC. I'm currently deciding between the Matrix Mini-I, the Matrix Cube and the Yulong U100.
> Does anyone have any experience with the others to compare them?
> The DAC would be mainly used with M-Audio BX5A Deluxe monitors so the headphone amp isn't that important to me.
> Also, is the difference between a balanced XLR and a non balanced RCA to TRS that big? I mean, do you really hear a noticable difference between the two?
> ...


 
   
  If you have a balanced amp the sound quality difference is substantial IMO. Thre noise floor is dead black...no hum, no hiss just silence (music on pause and MKVII+ cranked all the way up). The music seems to have more impact, definition and soundstage.


----------



## gwikse

Me too.
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I wonder if it's possible to easily retrofit an older Mini-i to use the new remote.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Come on JTAM. Bring back the Blue and Black labels with REMOTE!
   
  PA


----------



## jtam

Give us a couple months to work on that. Very difficult to purchase high end caps now... We will redesign the whole upgrade pack even a new PCB and transformer.
  
  Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Come on JTAM. Bring back the Blue and Black labels with REMOTE!
> 
> PA


----------



## jtam

Bad news...not easy. Good idea is to sell the old mini-i and get a new one.
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I wonder if it's possible to easily retrofit an older Mini-i to use the new remote.


----------



## Gmatrixuser

We have to have a kit for retrofit the old mini-i with remote contol
   
   
   
  Dear JTAM,
   
  I own a Matrix mini-i ordered from you last Year. It works perfect! 
   
  My only mod is to add an OSCON cap 10V - 10myF direct to the TCXO (+3.3V).
   
  I enjoy to listen to the very best sound quality via Netbook, modyfied battery powered Hiface, big old but perfect modded Luxman power amp 5M21 and German Görlich / Electro voice  Lautspeakers!
   
  However JTAM,
   
  we really have to have a remote control !
   
  Please offer a kit / some parts to change (even with soldering works DIY) to enable all mini-i user to mod their V1 to remote control !
   
  I hope to hear some positive news from you in this regard!
   
  Alfred


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





starcat said:


> Is this one recommended as HP amp for the AKG K701? They are pretty current hungry...


 

 I dont think so.
  I have the Matrix and the K702s.
  The Matrix mini-i does not drive them too well, surely not to their full potential.
  Now the _*Matrix m-stage *_headphone _*amplifier *_does the job of driving the K702s very nicley.
  They are a match made in heaven. But it is an amplifier only, not a DAC.
  I got a solution! Get both.


----------



## mrfloopy

An SPDIF processor loop routes the selected digital input to the "loop output", and then the "loop input" back into the DAC.  I'd use it to pass the incoming  signal through a DEQ2496 digital equalizer, for example.  It's like the tape loop on a standard integrated amplifier.  The NAD M2 digital amplifier has a processor loop for just this purpose. 
  
  Quote: 





jtam said:


> I am out of town for the annual meeting with Matrix now. I will upload more details when I am back in town.
> 
> What's an SPDIF processor loop?


----------



## wsz0304

yes, it will been sell need 30 days.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

I remodeled the power supply part. 
   
  1. I change three terminal regulators for a low noise product 
  2. I change a bridge diode for an SBD bridge
   
   

   
  Bridge Diode = SBD x 4
  SBD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schottky_diode
   

   
  Regulator
   
  Fidelix Technical information
  Nakagawa Shin made three-terminal regulator optimized for audio.
  http://www.fidelix.jp/technology/3terminal%20regulator.html
   (Japanese-text only)

   

   

   
  I finish remodeling to mini-i with this remodeling.


----------



## Gmatrixuser

Hi T.IIZUKA,
   
  I read a lot about your mods and would like to thank you for sharing your ideas with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My intention is to replace (resp. to bypass)  the power transformer and the both power regulators Type 7812 (+12 Volts) and Type 7912
 (-12 Volts) by a separate symetric +/- 12V battery powered unit in a separate case (with control and charge system).
   
  Do you know about the pin configuration of the power transformer?
  Are the both power lines +12 V and - 12 V the only ones coming from the transformer?
  All other regulatores are powered by this two lines, aren't they?
  Or is there another power line coming from the transformer to the board?
   
  There are only the two rectifiers that you replaced, aren't there?
   
  Thanks for your answer
   
  Alfred from Germany


----------



## T.IIZUKA

It is +12V and -12V that I changed.
   
   
  It seems to be 12V and 9V.
   
  palchiu -san 
  >>Power Transformers... We should needs a 2x12V and 1x9V.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/441960/matrix-mini-i-balanced-dac-hp-amp/570#post_7152534


----------



## Gmatrixuser

Hi
   
  I can't see any other rectifier on the board.
   
  Where is the 9 Volt coming from the transformer located?
   
  #Post_7152534 doesn't show where it is.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

Quote: 





gmatrixuser said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't see any other rectifier on the board.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I do not know the place either. 
  Output 3 of the second side has a system when I watch this photograph.


----------



## Gmatrixuser

Hi T.IIZUKA,
   
  thanks for the picture !
   
  I saw that 3rd power feed from the tranformator in the VA2 edition also and I am wondering where the the 3rd rectifier is located on the board.
   
  Did you measure this 9 V power at your board? AC at the transformer and DC near to it.
  Ther would be a chance to measur it when the 7812 and 7912 regulators are away from the board.
   
  Maybe at the weekend I will open my mini-i and will take a measurment of the transformer.
  Because think to have DC without any noice (from batteries) will be the best to feed the mini-i with energy.
  This was a mayor step with my Hiface !
   
  At present my mini-i has got a "hum" like grumble. It comes from the transformator, but I don't know if this degrates the sound quality of the mnin-i .


----------



## Gmatrixuser

Again friendly asking for reply by JTAM
   
  Please, we have to have a kit for retrofit the old mini-i with remote contol
   
   
   
  Dear JTAM,
   
  I own a Matrix mini-i ordered from you last Year. It works perfect! 
   
  My only mod is to add an OSCON cap 10V - 10myF direct to the TCXO (+3.3V).
   
  I enjoy to listen to the very best sound quality via Netbook, modyfied battery powered Hiface, big old but perfect modded Luxman power amp 5M21 and German Görlich / Electro voice  Lautspeakers!
   
  However JTAM,
   
  we really have to have a remote control !
   
  Please offer a kit / some parts to change (even with soldering works DIY) to enable all mini-i user to mod their V1 to remote control !
   
  I hope to hear some positive news from you in this regard!
   
  Alfred


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I love how these pictures are detailed enough to tantalize you but are also obscure enough to keep you guessing
   
  PA
  
  Quote: 





t.iizuka said:


> I do not know the place either.
> Output 3 of the second side has a system when I watch this photograph.


----------



## melie

Quick question; Does the volume know also control the XLR output volume?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Yes. The headphone pre-amp works the same way via RCA or XLR. The XLR is reportedly the better quality output, too.
   
  PA
  Quote: 





melie said:


> Quick question; Does the volume know also control the XLR output volume?


----------



## melie

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Yes. The headphone pre-amp works the same way via RCA or XLR. The XLR is reportedly the better quality output, too.
> 
> PA


 

  
  Ok, so this could be ideal for monitors like a BX5a who have volume controle on the back? Also, how does it exactly work? If I for example have the volume on 20% when I turne the Mini-i of, will it still be on 20% when I turn it back on? And are there any strange resettes that occur like you can have with the windows volume controler?
  The reason I ask this is because I'm going to buy the BX5a monitors which has the volume control on the back and I heart from a lot of people that you'll need some volume control other than the Windows one because it can reset to horrible loudness. So if I understand correctly the Mini-i (XLR is also a plus) would be an excellent pair with the BX5a? I'll be using the USB connection.


----------



## panda-R

Quote: 





melie said:


> Ok, so this could be ideal for monitors like a BX5a who have volume controle on the back? Also, how does it exactly work? If I for example have the volume on 20% when I turne the Mini-i of, will it still be on 20% when I turn it back on? And are there any strange resettes that occur like you can have with the windows volume controler?
> The reason I ask this is because I'm going to buy the BX5a monitors which has the volume control on the back and I heart from a lot of people that you'll need some volume control other than the Windows one because it can reset to horrible loudness. So if I understand correctly the Mini-i (XLR is also a plus) would be an excellent pair with the BX5a? I'll be using the USB connection.


 


  YES! I am doing this with my KRK monitors. Works Great.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Panda-R and Melie,
   
  if you have monitors with a volume control, wouldn't you want to then configure the MINI-I in straight DAC mode? By having 2 volume controls in the signal path you are degrading the sound a little more.
   
  In my setup my Mini-I is the heart of my iTunes music server. I have the Mini-I in headphone amp mode with volume control. All other volumes are fixed. ITunes is at maximum, my amp is set at the right gain, etc. The only volume I ever adjust is on the Mini-I.
   
  Just wondering.
   
  PA
  
  Quote: 





panda-r said:


> YES! I am doing this with my KRK monitors. Works Great.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Oh and by the way, it is definitely worth the effort to spend a little extra on the XLR cables. At first I had some medium grade XLRs from Sam Ash audio. I decided to try some Blue Jeans cable XLRs. Those things made my Mini-I sing!
   
  PA


----------



## melie

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Panda-R and Melie,
> 
> if you have monitors with a volume control, wouldn't you want to then configure the MINI-I in straight DAC mode? By having 2 volume controls in the signal path you are degrading the sound a little more.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I would like to do that but I don't have a sepperate pre-amp and the volume on the BX5a's is at the back. Also, each speaker has it's own volume nob so it's pretty irritating to tune these things.. I would be going; Pc -> USB -> Mini-i -> Blue Jeans XLR -> BX5a Deluxe.


----------



## panda-R

Quote: 





melie said:


> Yes, I would like to do that but I don't have a sepperate pre-amp and the volume on the BX5a's is at the back. Also, each speaker has it's own volume nob so it's pretty irritating to tune these things.. I would be going; Pc -> USB -> Mini-i -> Blue Jeans XLR -> BX5a Deluxe.


 
   
  I am using it in preamp mode also, theres no other way since it's not convenient to adjust the volume controls on the speakers separately at the back. So Matrix Mini-I is great for this application!


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

OK I see what you mean. I looked at the pictures of the BX5as. I think the more appropriate name for that volume control should have been "gain"
   
   
  PA
  
  Quote: 





panda-r said:


> I am using it in preamp mode also, theres no other way since it's not convenient to adjust the volume controls on the speakers separately at the back. So Matrix Mini-I is great for this application!


----------



## Stef32

Hi,
   
  Can someone tell me if the matrix mini-i would be enough powerfull to drive an AKG 340 ?
   
  Thanks !


----------



## radik golovkov

Why should the mini-i have not not enough power to drive your AKGs? The matrix has no problems to drive my AKG K141 or my Grado PS1000 (32Ohm) or Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 or Sennheiser HD650 and HD800 (300Ohm)
   
  regards,
  radik


----------



## brasewel

I'm thinking of buying this dac and pairing it with the Headroom BUDA for a fully balanced setup while selling my Meier Stagedac/Concerto combo. Has anyone here paired the matrix with a good balanced SS amp?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I'm thinking of buying this dac and pairing it with the Headroom BUDA for a fully balanced setup while selling my Meier Stagedac/Concerto combo. Has anyone here paired the matrix with a good balanced SS amp?


 

 Good is a relative term....
   
  My matrix mini I is driving a Behringer EP2000 pro-audio amp. Connections with Blue Jeans cable balanced XLRs. Cheap price. Good sound.
   
  PA


----------



## brasewel

Yes I know, everything in sound is relative but we need a few words to have a base of reference. You know what I meant


----------



## padam

Quote: 





jtam said:


> The new 2011 Matrix mini-i has a remote control...


 
   
  Is that the only change in the 1.3 version or it sounds different as well?


----------



## jtam

padam said:


> Is that the only change in the 1.3 version or it sounds different as well?




Now you can "standby" the unit using remote control or by pressing and hold the volume dial.


----------



## Bartlebooth

Hello everybody. First time poster, but long time lurker. 
  Here's my question: I'm in search for a not-too-expensive dac to put in my office setup. The source will be a Macpro with lossless audio played by Amarra (or Fidelia for a more casual or analytic listening) and the pre/amp will be a Little Dot MkIV. I've read many posts and reviews about the Mini-I saying it sounds "tubey" and more "musical" than defined; now, is there, with the MkIV, the risk that the sound will become too muddy and boomy? Is the Little Dot Dac_I a better buy?
  The setup will be not be used only with headphones, but with my Ls3/5a speakers and a to-be-decided power amp too.
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## grokit

As much as I like the Mini-i is the DAC1 the same size as the MKIV? If so that would be a hard to beat combo aesthetically. The benefit of having an SS opamp headamp to chose from would be the main argument in favor of the Mini-i, so it would be hard to go wrong either way. I like to use the Mini-i's built-in headamp for IEMs as I think it offers great control at low volume but it drives most full-size cans as well. OTOH you may find the Mini-i's headamp redundant with the MKIV sitting right next to it.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I'm thinking of buying this dac and pairing it with the Headroom BUDA for a fully balanced setup while selling my Meier Stagedac/Concerto combo. Has anyone here paired the matrix with a good balanced SS amp?


 

 Sounds great with the LD MKVII+ in balanced mode (4pin XLR) ...relatively inexpensive.


----------



## voodoohao

I'm using it with the LDMKVII+ too   the HD650s sounds pretty good on them, lush and extremely smooth vocals on certain songs, but still with a clear and distinct treble, pretty balanced signature


----------



## voodoohao

anyhow does anyone know the difference between the unbalanced and balanced outputs of the LDMKVII+?  I've connected the LD to the Matrix Mini via XLR interconnects, and can also plug in headphones to the headphone out ( unbalanced ), so what's the difference between listening to the unbalanced vs balanced output in this case?


----------



## grokit

If your headphones are still SE there will be no difference.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





voodoohao said:


> anyhow does anyone know the difference between the unbalanced and balanced outputs of the LDMKVII+?  I've connected the LD to the Matrix Mini via XLR interconnects, and can also plug in headphones to the headphone out ( unbalanced ), so what's the difference between listening to the unbalanced vs balanced output in this case?


 

 Are you asking the difference in SQ or the differences between what's going on in the circuitry? 
  Just note that if you don't connect your headphones to the balanced out of the LD you are not getting a balanced signal.


----------



## voodoohao

Both I guess difference in sound quality if any? Meaning what's the difference if I connect my headphones via the balanced output as well as the unbalanced one? What makes the sound 'balanced'?    All components must be balanced?


----------



## sunneebear

If connected with the Mini-i through the XLRs you will get both balance and SE outputs at once.  You can drive both headphone outputs at once.  The balance side will be a bit louder, sound wider and have a little more separation in the instruments.  The SE side will sound smaller and have a more focused soundstage.


----------



## voodoohao

wow thanks for the reply sunneebear!   Think I've got a somewhat better idea nw


----------



## grokit

I ran a tube preamp/buffer out of the MIni-i's SE output and the sound out of my speakers really opened up.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





voodoohao said:


> Both I guess difference in sound quality if any? Meaning what's the difference if I connect my headphones via the balanced output as well as the unbalanced one? What makes the sound 'balanced'?    All components must be balanced?





   
  A single ended amp amplifies one signal in one amplifier. Single-ended could be referred to the amp's circuit topology or just to the headphone connection.
   
  A balanced amp takes two out of phase/opposite signals from the source one goes + when the other goes - and amplifies them in two amplifiers and puts them together in the output transformer or at the headphone.

  Some amps that people called balanced are actually push-pull amps. A push pull amp takes the single ended input and puts it into a phase inverter that makes two out of phase/balanced signals that are amplified in two amplifiers
  and put back together in the output transformer and comes out single ended.

   
  Sorry sunneebear but your explanation is not entirely correct. If you use the XLR connectors to a balanced amp you will only get a balanced signal not unbalanced. The reason balanced amps tend to sound better is because you are actually using two amps to amplify the sound which is why they are mostly expensive. Balanced amps that sell cheap are generally cutting corners somewhere and are not very good.


----------



## voodoohao

hm so if I connect the Mini via XLR and listen to the unbalanced headphone out, I am getting a balanced signal? Sorry if I seem dense but I'm quite confused haha


----------



## brasewel

If you do that you will not get any sound. You need to tell the amp that you are feeding in balanced or unbalanced input. For example if you take a look at the amp I have, it has plenty of balanced inputs and rca inputs(unbalanced). If I connect the matrix-mini using the xlr outputs to one of the balanced inputs and plug my headphones into the SE output I will not hear anything.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Sorry sunneebear but your explanation is not entirely correct. If you use the XLR connectors to a balanced amp you will only get a balanced signal not unbalanced. The reason balanced amps tend to sound better is because you are actually using two amps to amplify the sound which is why they are mostly expensive. Balanced amps that sell cheap are generally cutting corners somewhere and are not very good.


 

 With the LD MKVII+,  I don't know if it utilizes phase splitters or transformers but both headphone outputs work in their respective topology simultaneously whether the input is balance or SE.  The only difference is with  SE input, the balance output is about half the volume of using a balance input.  On a side note, the MKVII+ is a very powerful amp and has no problems running both output at once.  I've used it to drive both LCD2 and HE-6 at once.


----------



## brasewel

The LD is a push-pull amp that uses a phase splitter for SE input/output. If you're using the TRS jack you're supposed to connect the amp using the RCA inputs. The fact that the differences between using balanced and unbalanced in your amp is so evident indicates that it is cutting corners somewhere. In higher quality balanced amps the differences are subtle at best, bass is a little tighter, details may be a little more evident, soundstage improved but that's about it.
  I forgot to mention this earlier but another "supposed" advantage of balanced is a 1/4" jack has a common ground wire that can cause cross talk while a balanced cable with XLR plugs have a separate ground wire in each cable. Those grounds get tied together in the amp avoiding outside signal interference which is why a lot of professionals such as recording studios use it.


----------



## voodoohao

Has anyone tried the Matrix Mini > LD MKVII+ combo with a pair of LCD2s? In your opinions which would be a better setup for the LCD2, the aforementioned setup or a Matrix Mini with Darkvoice 337 amp,  I'm thinking of selling off one but since I'm aiming for a LCD2 ( eventually ) I'll want to keep the amp with better synergy ( with the LCD2s )


----------



## panda-R

I love my MINI-I but i absolutely hate the clicky digital volume control! Is there any options out there where I can get rid of the clicky control?


----------



## ETAHL

Quote: 





panda-r said:


> I love my MINI-I but i absolutely hate the clicky digital volume control! Is there any options out there where I can get rid of the clicky control?


 

  
  How about the new Mini-i with the billet aluminum remote? No clicky with the remote.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I just got the 2011 version of the Mini-i with the remote. The fit and finish is excellent for the price. With the remote, it would also make a fine DAC/preamp for a stereo speaker system.
  So far I have put 6 hours on it. It sounds darn good. It sounds more open then my other DACs, CS8406/WM8740 and DIR9001/AD1852.
  The build-in amp is pretty decent with my LCD-2. The M-Stage sounds better. It sound the best with my modded T-amp. With the T-amp, I can hear a much bigger improvement between the Mini-i and my other DACs.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





voodoohao said:


> *Has anyone tried the Matrix Mini > LD MKVII+ combo with a pair of LCD2s*? In your opinions which would be a better setup for the LCD2, the aforementioned setup or a Matrix Mini with Darkvoice 337 amp,  I'm thinking of selling off one but since I'm aiming for a LCD2 ( eventually ) I'll want to keep the amp with better synergy ( with the LCD2s )


 
   
  That combo is my desktop rig.  I have never heard the Darkvoice.  For the money I don't think you can fine anything that will sound as good.  The LD MKVII+ is fast, clean and articulate with power to spare for the LCD2s.  I can drive both HE6 and LCD2 at the same time with no problems off the LD MKVII+ and thats just in low gain setting.  Unless you get a very good tube amp with very expensive tubes, I don't think that you can easily beat this combination, just my opinion.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





panda-r said:


> I love my MINI-I but i absolutely hate the clicky digital volume control! Is there any options out there where I can get rid of the clicky control?


 

 Stepped attenuation does have its advantages. I really like the Mini-i's built-in amplifier for the fine control and even channel balance it offers to my IEMs at low power.


----------



## brasewel

Alright guys how exactly do I switch off the headphone amp? The manual says to press the volume knob while it's off and then turn it back on, but I'm not going into the working mode menu.
   
  Edit: NVM I got it.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Channel balance? As in left and right? How so? Other than that I also really like its tactile feel in the "clickity" volume control
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PA
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Stepped attenuation does have its advantages. I really like the Mini-i's built-in amplifier for the fine control and even channel balance it offers to my IEMs at low power.


----------



## brasewel

Using the matrix with the fixed output seems to be really loud and I have to set my amp's volume pot anywhere between 9-11oclock even on low gain. My Stagedac on fixed output allowed my amp to make complete use of the volume pot on low gain which I preferred. Looks like I will have to manually adjust the volume on the DAC. Anyone else doing this?
  I am pleasantly surprised at how good this dac is. It doesn't have as black a background as my Stagedac but for the price, it's a steal.


----------



## FoxSpirit

Btw, is there any change in the 2011 version except for the optional remote input? Very curious.


----------



## perfect-pitch

Hi there,
   
  i am using the Matrix Mini via balanced xlr-cable in combination with my Audio-GD Roc SA. Only in DAC-Mode the volume is very loud. Too much for my ears, so i have to set the volume on the DAC.
  I own the StageDac as well and i think that the performance differences between these two units are not as much as most people believe. Like brasewel said... It´s a true steal


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





perfect-pitch said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am using the Matrix Mini via balanced xlr-cable in combination with my Audio-GD Roc SA. Only in DAC-Mode the volume is very loud. Too much for my ears, so i have to set the volume on the DAC.
> I own the StageDac as well and i think that the performance differences between these two units are not as much as most people believe. Like brasewel said... It´s a true steal


 

 x2. The volume on balanced mode with the mode set to fixed output is way too loud. Even with the gain set on low on my Apache I have to set the volume anywhere between 9-10oclock. This is really unacceptable as I cannot fine tune the volume. However, when I set it to back to variable output I am definitely losing some detail. I have decided to sell it and get another balanced dac that is a little better. This is not a knock on the Matrix, its a great dac and would work great with mid-level amps but with something as transparent as the Apache it's flaws become noticeable.


----------



## grokit

If your Apache can't handle a 2 volt source then an XDA-1 might be a good matchup as it is only 1 volt like an iPod LOD. I have read great things about that DAC, if it will work in your setup it's a great value. But many high-end sources are 2.5 or even 5 or 10 volts, it has nothing to do with how "mid-level" the amp is or not. It's just about matching up the output voltage of the source with the input voltage that the amp wants. There is no right or wrong and it has nothing to do with quality, or even if the amp or source is balanced or not. Many sources have more voltage going out of the balanced output than their RCA outputs, but I think they are close to the same voltage out of the Mini-i. The Apache is an active preamp first and foremost, so it is ideal for low-voltage sources.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Channel balance? As in left and right? How so?


 

 Stepped attenuation in the analog realm means matched resistors at every click to lock in the volume on both channels regardless of level. The Mini-i's pot is digital so I am not sure how it works exactly but I can say that it does, and very nicely at that.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If your Apache can't handle a 2 volt source then an XDA-1 might be a good matchup as it is only 1 volt like an iPod LOD. I have read great things about that DAC, if it will work in your setup it's a great value. But many high-end sources are 2.5 or even 5 or 10 volts, it has nothing to do with how "mid-level" the amp is or not. It's just about matching up the output voltage of the source with the input voltage that the amp wants. There is no right or wrong and it has nothing to do with quality, or even if the amp or source is balanced or not. Many sources have more voltage going out of the balanced output than their RCA outputs, but I think they are close to the same voltage out of the Mini-i. The Apache is an active preamp first and foremost, so it is ideal for low-voltage sources.


 
   
  Grokit that was a very informative post. The XDA-1 looks very nice, have you heard it?


----------



## grokit

I ordered it but it didn't have enough voltage for my speaker amp to pick up a decent signal, so I sent it back without really listening to it. Pretty much the opposite of your issue. The amp I wanted it to work with works perfectly with the Mini-i balanced and Devilsound dac cable SE though, so it likes a 2-volt source. It's confusing even to the manufacturers, as the prototype of the XDA-1 was too loud for many people who were probably hooking them up to units more like yours. So they said they were putting a logarithmic volume control or something, but the specs reveal that they just changed it to a 1 volt output level. It seems like the prototype would have worked well for me, so for my needs they overcompensated. I have read glowing reviews of it in other forums though, very musical with good detail as well and a great low end once you get it matched up right in your system. It also comes with a milled aluminum remote the size of a deck of cards, very cool.


----------



## brasewel

Looks like it's my next DAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The design is just superb, hope it sounds as good as it's looks.


----------



## grokit

Keep us posted!


----------



## MickeyVee

After reading a number of reviews and dac/amp headphone synergy, I pulled the trigger on the Matrix Mini-i this morning.  My current setup is the FiiO E7/E9 with Senn HD600's.  The combo sounds a little too clinical for me.  From what i've read, the Mini-i has a tubey sound and it maybe a better match for my Senn's.  It also opens up the door for adding a better amp down the road.  When it comes in, I'll try it on its own until break in and they try the FiiO E9 with it.  Also eyeing the Lyr.
  Anyway.. down anyone have any experience with the Mini-i and HD600's?


----------



## grokit

I do, the Mini-i actually drives the HD600 pretty decently.


----------



## brasewel

Just incase anyone is looking for the matrix I am selling it 
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/551470/price-drop-balanced-matrix-mini-i


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Soulrider4ever compared the xda1 to the matrix mini i here;
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528635/emotiva-xda-1-vs-matrix-mini-i
   
  PA
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Looks like it's my next DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Your post made me curious as to just how "balanced" my Behringer EP2000 amplifier is. While I couldn't find the circuit diagram of the EP2000, I did find one for its, um, "twin" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the QSC RMX 1450 amplifier. In that diagram, looking at just one channel at the XLR input, the +ve signal is fed into the +V input of an NE5532 opamp, and the -ve signal is fed into the -V input of the same NE5532 opamp. The signal is combined within the opamp then sent to the power amp section. I'm no expert, but that looks like a pretty clean balanced setup. Is it that corners were cut by using an opamp to combine the signal? How does that compare to your RSA balanced amp?
   
   
  PA
  
   
   
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> A single ended amp amplifies one signal in one amplifier. Single-ended could be referred to the amp's circuit topology or just to the headphone connection.
> 
> A balanced amp takes two out of phase/opposite signals from the source one goes + when the other goes - and amplifies them in two amplifiers and puts them together in the output transformer or at the headphone.
> Some amps that people called balanced are actually push-pull amps. A push pull amp takes the single ended input and puts it into a phase inverter that makes two out of phase/balanced signals that are amplified in two amplifiers
> ...


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Soulrider4ever compared the xda1 to the matrix mini i here;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528635/emotiva-xda-1-vs-matrix-mini-i
> 
> PA





    
  Thanks. I did a little research after Grokit mentioned the XDA-1. Someone else is selling a fully upgraded Promitheus DAC for a little more than the XDA so I'm looking into that as well.
   
  Quote:


ph1leraudi0 said:


> Your post made me curious as to just how "balanced" my Behringer EP2000 amplifier is. While I couldn't find the circuit diagram of the EP2000, I did find one for its, um, "twin"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That looks like a pretty balanced setup to me. The Apache uses interchangeable OPAMPs as well. What I really meant by cutting corners is that manufacturers may use cheap parts that would hurt SQ rather than the topology of the circuit. To give you an idea, most quality DIY amps cost a minimum of $1500 just in parts alone(B22 and EHHA). Factor in labor charges and you can suddenly see why they are so expensive.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I was just looking carefully at the specs of the new matrix vs the old. The new matrix seems to have lost approximately 10db in SNR and dynamic range. I know you shouldn't completely live by the numbers, but still. What's that about?
   
  PA


----------



## nicholsonsl

After reading 48 pages of this thread, I decided to order the new version and it is on its way.
   
  Then I read this post and it is a bit unsettling.  What's the deal?
   
  Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> I was just looking carefully at the specs of the new matrix vs the old. The new matrix seems to have lost approximately 10db in SNR and dynamic range. I know you shouldn't completely live by the numbers, but still. What's that about?
> 
> PA


----------



## brasewel

I did not know about that as well, though I doubt it should make any difference in SQ.


----------



## grokit

My guess is that they revised the specs but not the unit itself.


----------



## mmx3

Hi
   
  Which chip used in Matrix mini (new vwrsion)  for volume control ?
  --------------
  Now I think about new DAC,   Zero 09, MAtrix mini-i or HLLY SMK-III .
   
  But I want good headphone amp + good volume control, Alps or good chip such as pga2311/cs3310.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

NewClassD regulators installed. Here's my mini review:
   
   I've been itching to upgrade my matrix for a while now. The Mini I VA2 is not available for now,and I look longingly at the Anedio D1 thread. Should I make the jump? It's a $1270 jump. Quite expensive. And the way that everyone has been waxing poetic about the D1 hasn't made it easy During these musings, however, which have lasted several weeks, I also looked at matrix upgrades. I decided to give the NewClassD regulators a go. Gwikse brought them to our attention in post #427 of this thread. He also gave us detailed upgrade PICs. Thank you gwikse! Also many thanks to T.IIZUKA for detailed pictures of the mini internal circuits.

 It is a $100 upgrade for a $300 DAC. Is it worth it? Hmmmmm......

 After installing mine I  don't listen to the unit for the 1st couple of songs. I played Densens demagic . While it was playing I thought "it doesn't look like much has changed." from what I was hearing.

 So I sat down and selected my 1st track to give a critical listen: Eryka Budhu's AD2000 from the Mama's Gun album. Erykah's music tends to have oodles of low end bass, which I like It has to be pure, though. No EQ, and iTunes is set to deliver bit perfect volume max at 100% to the DAC. Erykah's vocals were nicely improved....more clear. She was more there, there.  A curtain was removed and you could see her more clearly. This track pans her main vocal from left to right to left often throughtout the song. With these new regulators, the panning was significantly easier to follow. I got a bit dizzy because her image was moving so distinctly. When the bassline came in the change really made itself apparent. More heft with a little bit of growl, too. I LIKE IT!

 I played many other tracks long into the night....went to sleep at 3AM!! I was out of control

 Another track which brought the change to my full attention was AC/DC's Shoot to Thrill. That song was playing in Iron Man 2 when Iron Man made a splash entrance jumping out of a plane. Before, with the original regulators the track played and the bass was driving. Now, it's *driving*. The bassline used to play along with the guitars. Now, the guitars are s-c-r-e-a-m-i-n-g and the bassline is hard charging along like a freight train. In the middle of the track when the music calms down, the guitars and bass go silent as the keyboards and drum beat along in an enthusiastic rhythm. With the new regulators that keyboard session is more lively and I can almost "see" the drummers foot hitting the drum. He's wearing a pair of Addidas lol Those newclassd regulators changed my Mini I from Driving Miss Daisy to Driving the Indy 500

 If you look at the graphs from the NewclassD website of their regulator verses the OEM regulators, you can see that the biggest improvement is in the bass region. I definitely heard it. And even though I felt it mostly in the bass, the improvements were everywhere.


 On a slightly different note, one of the Matrix's minor criticisms is a lack of inner detail. The new regulators improved clarity. I love dynamic soundtracks from movies. I don't have surround, though, just stereo 2.0 with a pair of Cambridge Soundworks Tower II floorstanders. They can produce bass down to the 30 Hz region with authority. One of my favorite movie soundtracks to show off dynamics is Tom Cruise's Valkyrie. Of course there is the war scene at the beginning of the movie. The gun blasts are fantastically powerful. But, better still I feel is the scene where Tom and his family flee to hide in their basement as bombs drop in their neighborhood. The dynamics are much richer. The 1st bomb goes off and it sounds like it is about a hundred feet away. The next bomb goes off and it is even further away. The chandelier jingles gently from the vibration. That gentle jingle serves as a nice contrast to the eery silence that has fallen as the family nervously waits. Then, from out of nowhere another bomb. This one was very near and that blast was immense. It shook the foundation of the house. Tom's house shook, and so did mine With the original regulators the far away bombs weren't as far away and the black silence that was gently interrupted by the shaking chandelier was not as dark. Of course the original regulators shook the house with the bomb blasts before. But now, when playing that scene with the new regulators, the jingle of the chandelier was more distinct and realistic. The chandelier jingle also came out of a darker silence. When that big bomb hit nearby, the new regulators delivered that immense blast with more authority.


 So, is it worth putting $100 worth of regulators in this $300 DAC? I say an emphatic Yes.

 Bass has more slam.
 Micro detail has improved.  You get deeper into inner space of a recording.
 Vocals are more clear.
 Treble is better defined....sharper.


 I feel that it changed my $300 DAC to a $500 DAC.


 Realizing that I completed a somewhat dfificult task of soldering those regulators (the 3 soldering points for the regulators are so close together I was so afraid I'd short out the unit), I see that replacing a bunch of capacitors will be as easy as pie. That's next
   
  PA


----------



## SleepingBear

I were wondering if you guys could help me. Had my Matrix mini-i for, well too long and it has just been gathering dust since.
   
  Connected it to my Marantz AV7005 and were hoping to use it with my Denon D5000 but I can't get it to work. Don't know if it is any configuration I have to do on my Pre-amp, read the manual a couple of times but can't figure it out. So would really appreciate if anyone could solve my problem.
   
  I have connected the Matrix with an optical cable to the "opt output" on the Marantz. Also switched the Matrix to optical.


----------



## brasewel

You need to connect the optical cable from the matrix to the optical *input* on the marantz.


----------



## grokit

There is no optical output from the Mini-i, its only digital output is coax/rca. The optical port on the rear of the Mini-i is an input:

  You want to use the Mini-i's spdif out, so check if your Marantz has a _coaxial_ digital audio input. If it does you should be all set with an rca coax cable like this one.
   
  If you want to compare the Mini-i DAC with the Marantz DAC, just make an analog connection.


----------



## brasewel

Oh yea nevermind, forgot about the optical input on the matrix.


----------



## dorannl

Hi
   
  My matrix dac came yesterday. I ordered mine from ebay with a free tamp. Couldn't listen to Matrix because my digital interconnect cables didn't arrive yet.
   
  One question is it possible to use my Logitech remote with the dac. Dont know which IR codes to use


----------



## SleepingBear

Thank you so much for the ridiculously fast answer! Asked at alot of other forums and emailed both marantz and dealers of the Matrix mini-i for a couple of months and.... I'm speechless.
   
  Will test this tomorrow.
   
  Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Jonclarke

is there really a version 2 model?
  I emailed an ebay seller and they said there is only one model, but one includes a remote and one does not. ebay seller is [size=10pt]wsz0304 [/size]


----------



## jtam

There has been an old model, which the new remote control cannot be paired with. Most sellers are only selling the new model now (with or without the remote). If you buy one second hand, you should check whether it's the new or old model. The old model has a blue power LED near the headphone jack. It was replaced by the remote control receiver on the new model.
  
  Quote: 





jonclarke said:


> is there really a version 2 model?
> I emailed an ebay seller and they said there is only one model, but one includes a remote and one does not. ebay seller is [size=10pt]wsz0304 [/size]


----------



## Jonclarke

Thanks, If it comes with the remote i guess its the new one


----------



## publicholiday

how is matrix compared to audio gd nfb-12 in terms of sound quality? any opinions?


----------



## MickeyVee

Just got my Matrix Mini-i today.. after setting it up, I was a little surprised that it did not put out as much volume as my FiiO E9. After listening for about 1/2 an hour, I took my HD600's off an noticed that my ears were ringing a bit.. I left the rig running and gave my ears a little time to recover.  After a second listen, well, it does push the HD600's quite nicely and the reason the volume was so high is that the Mini-i is smooooooooth!  Even without break-in, I'm liking it much more than the FiiO E7/E9 combo.
  Going to let it run a few days straight to give it the initial break-in.. looking forward to hearing how it changes.


----------



## melie

Ooo.. I want this sooo bad...
  Does anyone living in Benelux (preferably Belgium) ordered this yet?
  I was wondering about how much tax/import you have to pay on it.


----------



## dorannl

Im from Maaseik Belgium
   
  orderd it from hlly audio ebay store. They declare it as 30 $ cable tester or somthing in the bill. Ididnt pay any duane or tax. Was somthing like 230 euro incl shipping with free tripath amp


----------



## pocketrocket

1. How is the volume control on the Matrix Mini-i. It's digital I presume, does this audibly degrade the resolution on lowest volumes?
  2. Can you control the volume through Windows normally? Atleast TOSLINK let's me control it through the sound card's controls and windows quick keys normally, this would be highly desired for when the volume has to be quick muted (For instance FiiO E7 doesn't allow this and it's a big con in functionality).

 I really love the look of this DAC, so dying to hear it too!


----------



## melie

Quote: 





dorannl said:


> Im from Maaseik Belgium
> 
> orderd it from hlly audio ebay store. They declare it as 30 $ cable tester or somthing in the bill. Ididnt pay any duane or tax. Was somthing like 230 euro incl shipping with free tripath amp


 

 Wow! That's awesome! Thanks for the advice!
  It only seems they're out of Matrix Mini-i's atm


----------



## PanamaRed

Just pulled the trigger on one   I'm going to be using it almost exclusively as a DAC
   
  Hopefully it pairs well with a Decware CSP2+
   
  Headfi is the little ultra-persuasive devil that sits on my shoulder


----------



## SleepingBear

Got into more problems, connected the matrix through spdif out to Marantz coax in. What do I set the matrix in for a source?
   
  There are only four alternatives and none of the are the coax/spdif.
   
  1. BNC
  2. Toslink
  3. AES/EBU
  4. USB
   
  Another question, do I need to change anything on my Pre-Amp to get it to know that I want to use the matrix instead of the built-in headphoneconnector on the marantz?


----------



## grokit

BNC (because of the locking connector) is your coax-spdif in, toslink for optical-spdif. If you want to listen directly out of the Mini-i, take it out of DAC mode by switching it to "VOL&HP ON" when powering the unit on with the volume knob pushed in.


----------



## dorannl

Hi is it possible to connect a DVD player with coax audio to the AES/EBU blananced input of the dac with this cable
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024404&p_id=4775&seq=1&format=3#specification
   
  I already use all other inputs and need to connect a dvd player.


----------



## Gotez

If you're DVD player does not have an AES out you'll need a coax to XLR plug. But otherwise it'll work fine. I connected my pc (SPDIF) to the AES port and it works without any issue.


----------



## Killbox

So is this a good DAC? planning on getting a dac for my headphone setup. AKG Q701 and Heed CanAmp. I have this one and Beresford TC-7520SEG on my list.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





killbox said:


> So is this a good DAC? planning on getting a dac for my headphone setup. AKG Q701 and Heed CanAmp. I have this one and Beresford TC-7520SEG on my list.


 

 If all the comments/feedback here and elsewhere: http://www.headfonia.com/matrix-mini-i-balanced-dac/) haven't convinced you I doubt you will ever be until you hear it.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





gotez said:


> If you're DVD player does not have an AES out you'll need a coax to XLR plug. But otherwise it'll work fine. I connected my pc (SPDIF) to the AES port and it works without any issue.


 

 As sp/dif and AES/EBU are different ohms (75/110 respectively) I think to do it right you would use something like this http://www.hosatech.com/product/339824/CDL-313/_/Digital_Audio_Interface,_SPDIF_Coax_to_AESEBU


----------



## Gotez

hellenback said:


> As sp/dif and AES/EBU are different ohms (75/110 respectively) I think to do it right you would use something like this http://www.hosatech.com/product/339824/CDL-313/_/Digital_Audio_Interface,_SPDIF_Coax_to_AESEBU




In theory yes, in practice, no. Most modern digital sources send out a signal strong enough to make up for the difference in impedance. And, since it is digital, the only concern is the signal reaching the dac. So if you want to be safe, buy this, but try without first.


----------



## DemonicAngelz

Just to make sure before I order, can the balanced output at the back of the unit be attached straight to my pair of HD650s or do they have to go through a balanced amp first?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





demonicangelz said:


> Just to make sure before I order, can the balanced output at the back of the unit be attached straight to my pair of HD650s or do they have to go through a balanced amp first?


 


  You don't need an amp, but, if it's not included with the 650, you may need an adapter to change your balanced TRS connection to balanced XLR of the Matrix.
   
  PA


----------



## MickeyVee

I received the remote for the Mini-i and I have to say it's quite nice. No more reaching around the back to power on and off plus it has mute, volume and input toggle. Quite a solid little thing.. black aluminum with stainless buttons.


----------



## dorannl

[size=medium] [size=11pt]My first impressions of the Matrix DAC after 2 weeks of listening[/size]

 [size=11pt]Build quality is good. Looks cool when i unpacked it but somehow compared to my Little dot mkIII it looks less solid. . The remote is made out of thick aluminum locks cool but the button's have to much room to move.[/size]

 [size=11pt]I use it manly as DAC/Preamp and sometimes as DAC/Headphone amp. We have a Baby so i need to be quite sometimes. With loudspeakers it sounds wonderful. But i cant really compare it to my old setup because preamp power amplifier and speakers are new. [/size]
 [size=11pt]Headphone part is good too. I like my little dot more but the dac part of the Matix is better then my separate DAC. Volume control is nice. Cant say much more about sound im not a audiophile. Listened like 30 hours at high quality AAC and cant say anything negati[/size]ve.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium] [/size]


----------



## T.IIZUKA

MATRIX released new DAC and AMP.
  The details of specifications are unclear, but are a succeeding model of mini-i?
   
   

   
   
   MATRIX  QUATTRO DAC
  http://www.matrix-digi.com/english/cpshow.asp?pid=24
  http://tamaudio.com/blog/?p=181
   
   

   
   Input:
  TOSLINK: 24Bit 32kHz - 192kHz
  BNC (75ohm): 24Bit 32kHz - 192kHz
  AES/EBU (110ohm): 24Bit 32kHz - 192kHz
  USB: 24Bit 44.1kHz - 96kHz
  Analog RCA: 20Hz-20kHz 47kOhms
   

   
   Output:
  Unbalanced (RCA)
  Balance (XLR)
  Headphones output (Use LME49600 for the headphones amplifier)
   
  Size, weight is with 1.6 kg at 205*245*44mm.

   
   
   
   
  MATRIX  QUATTRO AMP
  http://www.matrix-digi.com/english/cpshow.asp?pid=25

  http://tamaudio.com/blog/?p=167
   
   
  Be similar in style to Benchmark DAC1...


----------



## grokit

Wow, balanced, remote, 96k usb, impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  More like a balanced Maverick than a Benchmark though.


----------



## brasewel

Wow that looks awesome. Any word on pricing?


----------



## lyramax

Which DAC chip does Matrix Quatro DAC use?


----------



## jtam

[size=10.5pt]AD1853[/size]
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Wow that looks awesome. Any word on pricing?


----------



## pwrusr

I've been looking at this amp/dac or the Yulong D100 dac/amp.
   
  I'm wondering if the mini-i's balanced outputs are variable since I need that feature to hook up to a set of HS50M studio monitors.
   
  If the mini-i can do that and power some Beyerdynamic DT770/80 and DT880/250 with authority I'll be happy to save the extra $100+ and get a remote as a bonus with the mini-i


----------



## pwrusr

Scratch what I just asked...
   
  Read a review on the D100 here and found this in the review.
   
  Quote: 





> The only other thing to consider is that the Yulong does not have volume control for the RCA or XLR outputs, so it can’t be used as a preamp in a system the way these other units can. It has to be paired with a preamp of some type, or used with as a standalone unit with headphones. That was never a limitation for me but for some people it might matter, so I mention it.


 
   
  So I just ordered the Matrix. should be here in a week or so.


----------



## Yoga

Posted this elsewhere, but thought I'd add it here too.
   
  I've A/B compared the Mini-I to the Rega DAC.
   
  MBP > ALAC > Fidelia > Mini-I (USB) > M-Stage
  Mac Pro > ALAC > Fidelia > Rega DAC (Toslink) > M-Stage
   
  M-Stage > HD650
   
  The M-Stage as multiple inputs which is perfect. While switching back and forth through various albums and songs, I literally could tell no difference whatsoever. It sounded identical, to the point I thought I was switching the same source and had made a connection error. I had to adjust the volume on Fidelia (both sources) to make sure! Needless to say the Rega DAC is being returned.
   
  Also, the NuForce HDP is exceedingly similar to the Matrix combo.


----------



## themn

Any price/release date for that new Matrix amp and dac ?


----------



## gwikse

Does the amp have balanced hp output?
   
  Notice the cable from the headset
   
  .


----------



## grokit

Not _another_ kind of balanced headphone termination...


----------



## pwrusr

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Not _another_ kind of balanced headphone termination...


 

 If that picture is accurate then it's just a TRS connection. You can get adapters to change from TRS > XLR male or female:
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024403&p_id=4767&seq=1&format=2
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244&cs_id=1024402&p_id=4759&seq=1&format=2
   

  
  Quote: 





yoga said:


> Posted this elsewhere, but thought I'd add it here too.
> 
> I've A/B compared the Mini-I to the Rega DAC.
> 
> ...


 

 That's great to hear. I can't wait to get mine now. I decided to be a bit different and get the Black faceplate


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Good catch gwikse. The Quattro AMP and DAC, despite looking very similar, are quite different.
  If you zoom in on the AMP pictures, those 2 headphone sockets are labelled SOLD1/BAL2 and SOLD2/BAL1. I'm not so sure about the SOLD part that I read but they definitely say BAL 2 and BAL 1.
   
   
  Taking the differences further, on the back of the DAC, the section with balanced and SE outputs is pretty much the same as on the Matrix Mini I. The small difference being that those jacks are in the center of the Mini I as opposed to the side of the Quattro DAC.
   
  On the AMP, however, those same connections are balanced or SE INPUTs. The music's got to come from somewhere, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Clever packaging.
   
  PA
   
  Quote: 





gwikse said:


> Does the amp have balanced hp output?
> 
> Notice the cable from the headset
> 
> .


----------



## project86

I took it to mean "SOLO" instead of SOLD. So dual headphones at once, or else a single balanced headphone.
   
  It is an interesting choice to do dual 1/4" instead of XLR. Others have done it before though - the Chazz II tube amp:
http://www.diyhifisupply.com/catalog/98
   
  Obviously there would be adapters made available for 4-pin XLR or dual 3-pin XLR connectors. It's actually kind of a good idea in some respects - keep the faceplate simple.
   
  I'm kind of excited about these 2 Quattro models.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

SOLO. Of course! I was so caught up just trying to read the thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  And, to round it out, the rest of the LEDs on the AMP are (from top to bottom):
   
  MUTE
  IN - Choose XLR or RCA
  OUT - Choose BALanced or SOLO
   
  Finally there is the Power and Source buttons.
   
  The Quattro DAC seems to be an alternative to the Mini I. If you need digital out, get the Mini I. If you need analog in, get the Quattro DAC.
   
  The Quattro AMP is something else entirely. Perhaps an alternative to the M-Stage?
   
  PA

  
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> I too it to mean "SOLO" instead of SOLD. So dual headphones at once, or else a single balanced headphone.
> 
> It is an interesting choice to do dual 1/4" instead of XLR. Others have done it before though - the Chazz II tube amp:
> http://www.diyhifisupply.com/catalog/98
> ...


----------



## grokit

The Quattro does have some pretty sweet features, even with the balanced TRS headphone outputs. Those are pro audio jacks, my balanced (dual mono) speaker amp is made for near field monitors and its balanced inputs are stereo TRS jacks as well. I've never seen balanced headphones with that termination though, it's usually used for interconnecting components (amps, sources, consoles, processors, speakers).


----------



## project86

I suspect the Quattro DAC is positioned on a higher level than the prior DACs from Matrix (Mini-i and Cube, I don't know anything about the DA-100). It seems to have more going for it based on what I can see. But we should find out soon enough.
   
  The Quatro amp also looks to be a more complex design compared to the M-Stage. But again, just speculation.


----------



## gwikse

If the amp is balanced then it is aimed at a completely different customer. I may at some time want to run balanced again, but for now I`ll stick with standard headphone termination on my T1`s.
   
  Edit:
  The analog input on the dac makes it possible to have a pre-out from a surround reciever connected with a lot less hassle. Great little add-on imo.


----------



## project86

Looking at the picture shown above with the HD650, that to me is clearly a custom cable. Something like this:
http://www.diyhifisupply.com/node/575
   
  They could make aftermarket balanced cables available for popular headphones with dual entry modular designs like HD600/HD650, HD800, and maybe one for custom IEMs. If the quality was nice and the price reasonable, I think people would go for that. They could also make adapters available for people who already have balanced headphones that use XLR.

  
  Quote: 





gwikse said:


> If the amp is balanced then it is aimed at a completely different customer. I may at some time want to run balanced again, but for now I`ll stick with standard headphone termination on my T1`s.
> 
> Edit:
> The analog input on the dac makes it possible to have a pre-out from a surround reciever connected with a lot less hassle. Great little add-on imo.


 

  
  Yeah, I just assume a balanced amp is going to be a more ambitious design.
   
  That's a good point about the DAC. You wouldn't otherwise be able to use it for movies, SACD, or DVD-A. I'm definately a fan of analog ins in these cases.


----------



## pwrusr

So I ordered the mini-i Sunday and got a e-mail 12:17am Wednesday asking what color I wanted. I thought for a minute... Even though I kinda have a silver/black theme I thought it would be cool to go all black for the mini-i simply because I never see any pictures of it on the net... Pix shall be taken and you shall enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  To anyone who ordered the mini-i, how long did it take to get it?


----------



## grokit

The face plate is the same, black and silver. The body is black. At least from the pictures I saw.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I have the black model. This is what it looks like;
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Matrix-mini-i-24-192-Balanced-USB-DAC-Head-AMP-Remote-/120713452743?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D350235725907%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D873637698485614604
   
  PA
  
  Quote: 





pwrusr said:


> So I ordered the mini-i Sunday and got a e-mail 12:17am Wednesday asking what color I wanted. I thought for a minute... Even though I kinda have a silver/black theme I thought it would be cool to go all black for the mini-i simply because I never see any pictures of it on the net... Pix shall be taken and you shall enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit

So it seems that the silver-bodied model is the new one, I bought mine 1.5 years ago and it looks exactly like that. But the faceplates are the same, black/silver.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





pwrusr said:


> So I ordered the mini-i Sunday and got a e-mail 12:17am Wednesday asking what color I wanted. I thought for a minute... Even though I kinda have a silver/black theme I thought it would be cool to go all black for the mini-i simply because I never see any pictures of it on the net... Pix shall be taken and you shall enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It took 2-3 weeks to arrive for me.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

There's a dedicated, more detailed quattro thread here;
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/559794/matrix-quattro-dac-amp#post_7562271
   
  PA


----------



## jtam

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Looking at the picture shown above with the HD650, that to me is clearly a custom cable. Something like this:
> http://www.diyhifisupply.com/node/575
> 
> They could make aftermarket balanced cables available for popular headphones with dual entry modular designs like HD600/HD650, HD800, and maybe one for custom IEMs. If the quality was nice and the price reasonable, I think people would go for that. They could also make adapters available for people who already have balanced headphones that use XLR.
> ...


----------



## pwrusr

Looks like it's black/silver? I thought by "black" the faceplate would be all black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> I have the black model. This is what it looks like;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Matrix-mini-i-24-192-Balanced-USB-DAC-Head-AMP-Remote-/120713452743?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D350235725907%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D873637698485614604
> 
> PA


 

  
   
  Hmm, if that's the case I don't think I'd mind that much... Still I was kinda looking forward to a all black mini-i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> So it seems that the silver-bodied model is the new one, I bought mine 1.5 years ago and it looks exactly like that. But the faceplates are the same, black/silver.


----------



## pwrusr

Cool, thanks for the info. I finally got a tracking number on the page so I can track it every few minutes to see if it's changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> It took 2-3 weeks to arrive for me.


----------



## lcam

Does anyone has a problem with loud pops sound thru speakers when turn ON or OFF the Matrix mini DAC?


----------



## ultramic

Sorry for the novice question, but in regards to the XLR/Balanced output levels, the manual states it is 0v - 4v adjustable. What does this exactly mean as I'm only use to seeing one figure eg. 2v.
   
  Cheers,


----------



## jtam

0~4V is equivalent to -2V~+2V?
  
  Quote: 





ultramic said:


> Sorry for the novice question, but in regards to the XLR/Balanced output levels, the manual states it is 0v - 4v adjustable. What does this exactly mean as I'm only use to seeing one figure eg. 2v.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## grokit

I think it's 2v when using the fixed output, and the 0 - 4v would be variable output but that doesn't really make sense because it doesn't go any louder so *jtam* is probably correct in that regard, thanks for weighing in!


----------



## project86

4V is pretty common on balanced outputs, where unbalanced is usually 2V. So I bet it means just what it says. Just a guess though.


----------



## grokit

I'm using XLRs to my headamp and the fixed volume goes no louder than the attenuated volume.


----------



## Sotiris

i would like to ask , when u connet to xlr sto selfpowered speakers , which componets are used?
   
  DAC-->OPA 2134-->XLR
   
  or DAC-->XLR
   
  or someting else?


----------



## radik golovkov

Hi Sotiris,
  The Matrix Mini-i circuit looks something like this: DAC-->OPA 2134(for I/V)-->OPA275(for Output Buffer)-->XLR


----------



## boirefish

Hmm. I've managed to buy myself this:
   
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220816839191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3076wt_1139
   
  to connect my toshiba optical (which is shared as 3.5mm headphone jack) to my matrix mini. It's registering on the mini as "2-toslink 48kHz" with volume below, except I hear nothing when I plug the headphones in. the USB connect is also plugged in, and when I switch to that interface everything works. Is something wrong? Please help


----------



## grokit

I take it that you have the digital output selected as system default?


----------



## boirefish

No, I had not, good sir. Feel free to call me an idiot, but that was the problem. Thank you very much!
   
  There seems to be another problem though. For some reason, my laptop makes static sounds in between playing files. The best way to describe it is it sounds like there's short clipping noises as the tracks play. It transfers through to my DAC, and happens with every headphone I try. I think my laptop transfer may be broken or something?
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I take it that you have the digital output selected as system default?


----------



## grokit

That sounds like a software issue, either in Windows audio or your music player. Research Foobar 2000 and ASIO playback options.


----------



## boirefish

Quote: 





grokit said:


> That sounds like a software issue, either in Windows audio or your music player. Research Foobar 2000 and ASIO playback options.


 


  Thank you so much for the help grokit. You're a legend. I managed to fix the problem by opening my laptop and adjusting its internal organs.. maybe my laptop just needed a restart, but yeah. all good now. thanks again for all the help! my ears also thank you


----------



## MetroBBOY

Curious if anyone has compared this to the Audio GD FUN? I can get either for essentially the same price.
   
  I've run a search, but can't seem to find concise information. Any feedback is appreciated guys!


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Ya I'm wondering if someone could please do a Matrix mini-i and NFB-12 comparison?


----------



## chaosallied

hi, im seriously looking into this DAC to replace my audio-gd compass... im wondering, the new version with the remote, is it possible to choose between fixed or variable output thru the remote?


----------



## MickeyVee

Quote: 





chaosallied said:


> hi, im seriously looking into this DAC to replace my audio-gd compass... im wondering, the new version with the remote, is it possible to choose between fixed or variable output thru the remote?


 
   

 [size=medium]No.. you must physically power down and push in the select button and then a menu comes up to select between variable or fixed line out.  This cannot be done from the remote.  You can download the manual online.
  BTW.. love this dac/amp.​[/size]


----------



## chaosallied

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> No.. you must physically power down and push in the select button and then a menu comes up to select between variable or fixed line out.  This cannot be done from the remote.  You can download the manual online.
> BTW.. love this dac/amp.​


 


  thanks a bit let down for me though, the compass has a hardware implementation of the fixed (DAC out) and variable (pre-out)...
  thinking of toggling between the two functions often, but yeah, it will not hurt if i do it manually =)


----------



## janitoronmars

After much dithering, I finally picked up one of these DACs. It's my first DAC so I'm a little nervous about certain things and hope I'm doing everything right. I have a question regarding input switching. I've got the DAC connected to a Marantz CD player using the SPDIF and to an Airport Express using Toslink and then I have it connected via unbalanced RCAs to a pair of powered Audioengine A5s. I usually keep the speakers turned up and control volume through the DAC and I've noticed that when I switch inputs on the DAC, a loud popping sound comes through the speakers. I suppose this is normal for this DAC (or other DACs? Not sure.) although I haven't heard many others complain about it (I remember reading one post about it but can't find it now). I got the speakers a couple of months ago and they were working fine but recently when I upgraded the speaker wire I noticed that the woofer on one of the speakers wasn't outputting any sound. I exchanged them for a new pair and now I'm wondering whether the loud pop blew the woofer on the old pair. Of course it could have just been an unrelated speaker issue (I had noticed that the volume control on the old pair was a little funky too so maybe they were just a bad pair) but just wanted to check in to the community to see if anyone else has any experience. Maybe to be safe I should always turn the speakers down before switching inputs? Too bad that slightly negates the usefulness of the remote for the DAC. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## HeatFan12

Hello janitoronmars,
   
  I don't hear a "pop" upon switching inputs, just a faint "click".  I have used all the inputs at one time or another.  What is your volume set on the A5s?  I exclusively use pre-amp outs to the A5s and seldom touch the volume control on the A5s.  Per Logan at Audioengine, he stated that the volume on the A5s should be set around 11 o'clock on the dial when used and controlled with a pre.  I asked him this when I first purchased and been using it in that fashion ever since.  I do get in the habit of turning down volume on amp/dacs when shutting down though.
   
  I purchased my Matrix right when it came out and still going strong.
   
  Currently running the RCA outs to a tube buffer to the A5s and the XLRs to the KRKs.  Nice sound indeed...
   
  Cheers


----------



## publicholiday

Does matrix i loss resolution in music due to its implementation of digital volume?


----------



## janitoronmars

Thanks for the quick reply, HeatFan12. I was keeping the AudioEngines pumped pretty much all the way up but I'll instead follow your advice and keep them at about 11 o'clock. I'll email Audioengine since I'm curious about why they would recommend this particular volume level. I'm still getting pops when I change inputs but not just as loud because the volume is turned down. At least I'm less likely to do damage to the speakers this way. I'm also wondering whether the power that I'm getting (running through a surge protector) is perhaps the culprit. Anyway, I've spent about three months purchasing all this and other assorted accessories and although a power conditioner is tempting I'll stick with this setup for now. It's time to actually listen to music!
   
  Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> Does matrix i loss resolution in music due to its implementation of digital volume?


 


  Tam says direct is cleaner or at least that's what the numbers say.  Personally I cannot _physically_ hear any degradation but _mentally_ I try to avoid using the volume control whenever.  _Placebo_.


----------



## Violet

Matrix mini-i is wonderful!! I use it together with Accuphase E-213 and Musical Fidelity A1 CD-Pro. The sound is fast and crystal clear.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





janitoronmars said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, HeatFan12. I was keeping the AudioEngines pumped pretty much all the way up but I'll instead follow your advice and keep them at about 11 o'clock. I'll email Audioengine since I'm curious about why they would recommend this particular volume level. I'm still getting pops when I change inputs but not just as loud because the volume is turned down. At least I'm less likely to do damage to the speakers this way. I'm also wondering whether the power that I'm getting (running through a surge protector) is perhaps the culprit. Anyway, I've spent about three months purchasing all this and other assorted accessories and although a power conditioner is tempting I'll stick with this setup for now. It's time to actually listen to music!
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 


 Enjoy!!!


----------



## publicholiday

Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Tam says direct is cleaner or at least that's what the numbers say.  Personally I cannot _physically_ hear any degradation but _mentally_ I try to avoid using the volume control whenever.  _Placebo_.


 

 Direct as in dac mode and connect with external pre-amp??


----------



## sunneebear

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> Direct as in dac mode and connect with external pre-amp??


 


  Usually to drive my power amps but sometimes to drive my LD MKVII+ through balance connection.  The LD has it's own volume control and the Mini-i is a DAC but sometimes I max out the pot on the LD and use the Mini-i as a pre.  There is a small change in dynamics which I assume is due to the different voltage but it doesn't sound any cleaner or better.


----------



## grokit

The only time I use the Mini-i's volume control is when I have a pair of headphones plugged into it.


----------



## firgoe

Any comparison between mini vs audinist mx1?


----------



## firgoe

Have anyone used mini-i for more than 2 years?
   
  I was considering between audinst mx1 and matrix mini. but i have found that alot of people having noise issue with audinx mx1 after 1 year or so. I am wandering if the same problem happens with matrix mini?
   
  Can anyone give me a short comparison between mx1 and mini? (especially when used with 64 ohm headphone)


----------



## grokit

I've been using my Mini-i for almost 2 years without issue.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





firgoe said:


> Have anyone used mini-i for more than 2 years?
> 
> (especially when used with 64 ohm headphone)


 


 Well, just checked and I posted in post #3 of this thread (08-26-09).  The only issues I have had (purchased right when it came out, so might have been taken care of) is the usb input.  Three of my PCs did not recognize it.  I use it with other inputs so no biggie and JTam did offer to look at it, but I decided against it, due to the shipping etc...
   
  64ohm headphones will have no problems with the built-in headamp.


----------



## grokit

The Mini-i's 16/48 USB input is by far it's weakest link anyways, it's best to avoid it if possible like you are already doing.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> The Mini-i's 16/48 USB input is by far it's weakest link anyways, it's best to avoid it if possible like you are already doing.


 

 I'd agree it's it's weakest link but with the caveat that it's no worse than other similarly priced 16/48 usb DACs. I do a workaround for hi-res (from computer) with an older M-Audio Audiophile USB (ASIO out) to get 24/96.
  A Hi-Face, or similar 24/192 DAC (or USB ->SP-DIF converter) with BNC out would be better, but I'm happy with the sound for now.
   
  I've had mine for well over a year with no problems and think it's still one of the best deals out there. That extra 5% SQ can cost a small fortune so I've been doing more listening and less analyzing


----------



## sunneebear

I've just past the 2 yr mark like HeatFan and had the same USB problem in the beginning.  My problem solved itself though.  It was not recognized by my computers then all of a sudden it was all OK.  Just a windows issue I think and not the Mini-i.  Other than that no issues and that's running it everyday for the past two years.  Even when I was too busy to listen, I left the music playing anyway.  I mix things up once in awhile so the Mini-i has been DAC, pre-amp and HP amp at one time or another.  Very dependable unit.


----------



## sunneebear

I'm not too worried about the USB 48k.  Most of my music is not hi res. and the few that are I really have to listen to hear a difference.  I truly enjoy the heck out of my music as it is so I don't think about 48k.


----------



## firgoe

Wow I just noticed that the usb is 48k ... that says that my uDac2 is probably better than mini-i 's DAC?
   
  I am not familiar with AES/EBU, toslink ,SPDIF. What's is the cheapest way to get digital output from my PC to mini-i other than USB?


----------



## burgunder

Please foregive me for asking if you have allready done this elsewhere but can you can a brief comparison of the Mini-i and NFB-3?
  Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Well, just checked and I posted in post #3 of this thread (08-26-09).  The only issues I have had (purchased right when it came out, so might have been taken care of) is the usb input.  Three of my PCs did not recognize it.  I use it with other inputs so no biggie and JTam did offer to look at it, but I decided against it, due to the shipping etc...
> 
> 64ohm headphones will have no problems with the built-in headamp.


----------



## grokit

THe 48k part is not the problem, there are some really kick@ss 44.1k DACs out there that are outstanding. The problem is that USB is the area that they chose to save $ on and it's cheap and dated, really just there for convenience more than anything. The thing I don't like about the USB receiver on the Mini-i is that it seems stuck on 48k, when I would prefer to have the choice of 44.1k as well.
   
  But it's not really much of a problem because you can always get a USB to spdif converter, and the rest of the Mini-i's inputs will handle up to 24/192k.


----------



## banned79

Hello ,
  i` d like to ask if when using the hp amp of the mini i the dac works too or it s just the amp .
  I did a search and i didnt get an answer .
   
  Thanks in advance ,
   
  Panos .


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

The Mini-I works as;
   
  DAC only
   
  or
   
  DAC + AMP
  
   
  PA
  Quote: 





banned79 said:


> Hello ,
> i` d like to ask if when using the hp amp of the mini i the dac works too or it s just the amp .
> I did a search and i didnt get an answer .
> 
> ...


----------



## banned79

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> The Mini-I works as;
> 
> DAC only
> 
> ...


 
  Goodmorning ,
  Thanks a lot for your answer and time  .
   
  Panos .


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





banned79 said:


> Hello ,
> i` d like to ask if when using the hp amp of the mini i the dac works too or it s just the amp .
> I did a search and i didnt get an answer .
> 
> ...


 


 Yes, like *Ph1lerAudi0 * stated.  If you would like to use the amp only (bypassing dac), it would need to have a "line-in". 
   
  Example- The A-GD FUN is an all-in-one (headamp, dac, pre...) which has a "line-in" as well...
   
  Cheers


----------



## banned79

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Yes, like *Ph1lerAudi0 * stated.  If you would like to use the amp only (bypassing dac), it would need to have a "line-in".
> 
> Example- The A-GD FUN is an all-in-one (headamp, dac, pre...) which has a "line-in" as well...
> 
> Cheers


 

 Goodmorning HeatFan12 ,
  Actually i m interested in using dac with the amp .
  I`m planing my headphone system , and mini i is a great dac with a good amp as other ppl stated in this thread and i think it will serve me well until i have the budget to get an amp .
   
  Have a nice day ,
   
  Panos .


----------



## HeatFan12

Hello Panos and thanks...Welcome...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  I thought you wanted to bypass the dac of the Mini-i...
   
  The headphone out is quite good indeed.  I have tried with many headphones...
   
  Cheers


----------



## FoxSpirit

Just to chime in, I really like the sound of the mini-i. But the built-in amp is not quite for me. Wide, spacious but the sound lacks body. Bass eqing does not change that.
   
  Still is my home DAC feeding my setup, no problems otherwise


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





foxspirit said:


> Just to chime in, I really like the sound of the mini-i. But the built-in amp is not quite for me. Wide, spacious but the sound lacks body. Bass eqing does not change that.


 

 It works better with some headphones than others, I have had the best results with my HD600.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> THe 48k part is not the problem, there are some really kick@ss 44.1k DACs out there that are outstanding. The problem is that USB is the area that they chose to save $ on and it's cheap and dated, really just there for convenience more than anything. The thing I don't like about the USB receiver on the Mini-i is that it seems stuck on 48k, when I would prefer to have the choice of 44.1k as well.
> 
> But it's not really much of a problem because you can always get a USB to spdif converter, and the rest of the Mini-i's inputs will handle up to 24/192k.


 

 After reading your post I double checked my Mini-i's redbook output over USB and it says... 4-USB = 44.1kHz so it does put out redbook natively. I'm using Foobar-> ASIO4all -> MINI-I USB (USB sound device) so perhaps it's your settings.


----------



## grokit

I don't use the USB input any more, I upsample to 96k in Pure Music and go in through the coax now. When I did use the USB input I couldn't get it to change from 48k but it's been quite a while. If you go way back in this thread there were a few other people with this issue. I always thought that there should be a way to do it though and am glad that you found it. I will have to try your method next time I boot into Windows, but with iTunes out of a Mac I couldn't get it to change with the Audio MIDI Setup program.


----------



## Sotiris

i had the emu0404 pci and i replaced it with matrix mini. aftes one month i return to EMU.
   
  The sound comparing to the matrix is night and day. i am very dissapointed.It sounds like my x-fi 30$ card comparing to EMU with or witout amp section.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

If you really like your Mini I and would just like to make it better, get the newclassD regulators. I put a set in mine and it is as if every component within has been ordered to stand up and pay attention. I did a somewhat detailed review of them several pages back in this thread. It's a $100 upgrade to a $300 DAC, and well worth it IMO.
   
  Of course I must add the disclaimer that this modification does void your warranty
   
  PA
   

  
  Quote: 





foxspirit said:


> Just to chime in, I really like the sound of the mini-i. But the built-in amp is not quite for me. Wide, spacious but the sound lacks body. Bass eqing does not change that.
> 
> Still is my home DAC feeding my setup, no problems otherwise


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





sotiris said:


> i had the emu0404 pci and i replaced it with matrix mini. aftes one month i return to EMU.
> 
> The sound comparing to the matrix is night and day. i am very dissapointed.It sounds like my x-fi 30$ card comparing to EMU with or witout amp section.


 


  Funny, I used to have the EMU-0404 USB and consider my Mini I an upgrade. Which inputs were you using on your Mini I? I use the BNC 90% of the time and sometimes optical. BNC is the best. I have never actually used the USB input on mine.
   
  PA


----------



## moldypotato

Just thought I would ask this, does anyone else get strange hiss when idling in 192kHz or 176.4kHz with the headphone out? It is certainly noticeable on mine when no music is playing. Mine is a v1. Through the RCA out it is dead silent however. It is a minor annoyance but an annoyance nonetheless since I am not using a dedicated amp at the moment.
   
  I also can't seem to get the BNC input to work correctly, but it could be either my Musiland Monitor 01USD OR the Matrix mini-i as I have no other BNC devices to test it with. I'm quite content with  the optical connection however, I just don't understand why it just has a pulsing sound when I try to use it. My Matrix is about 6 months old. I might just crack the case open again and see if it has a cold solder joint or something...


----------



## moldypotato

Took it apart, resoldered the internal BNC input to the board and still the same results. Tested with an RCA out to RCA>BNC adapter into the BNC input and still the same issue, so it IS the Matrix with the problem. I wonder what component on the board would cause the issue? The screen displays going from "NO SAMPLE" to whatever current resolution is going through the Musiland at a very high frequency and the sound is just constant blips that are unaffected by the volume control. Kind of sucks, but I honestly have no real reason to use the BNC input.


----------



## sunneebear

If it is from Tam then he is always ready to do the right thing and get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## grokit

I never heard of any problems at all with the Mini-i before they "improved" it, hmm...


----------



## moldypotato

I purchased mine from casque_hifi on ebay (audiophilechina.com). Their warranty is valid for a year, however I would have to pay shipping there and back, essentially $80-90. I can't really justify practically $100 to fix an issue (a third of the unit price!) that I don't necessarily have a need to fix if I use another input. I would rather spend that money on modifications, or towards a nice amp. I can't rule out this happened in the past 6 months due to a component going bad since I only now have tested the BNC connection, I recently had an issue with a capacitor in a guitar amplifier I built a year ago so I realize things happen. This just leaves quite a sour taste in my mouth about the Matrix brand.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





moldypotato said:


> I purchased mine from casque_hifi on ebay (audiophilechina.com). Their warranty is valid for a year, however I would have to pay shipping there and back, essentially $80-90. I can't really justify practically $100 to fix an issue (a third of the unit price!) that I don't necessarily have a need to fix if I use another input. I would rather spend that money on modifications, or towards a nice amp. I can't rule out this happened in the past 6 months due to a component going bad since I only now have tested the BNC connection, I recently had an issue with a capacitor in a guitar amplifier I built a year ago so I realize things happen. This just leaves quite a sour taste in my mouth about the Matrix brand.


 

 Do you have a DVD or blu ray player? Some of them have optical and co-axial digital outputs. I would not conclude that your Mini I has the problem when it has trouble with one device. In your situation I would be thinking that there is a problem between the Mini I and the Musiland. I would then test each device independently to see which one is more problematic, and finally conclude that the more problematic device has the issue.
   
  From my experience, the bnc input of the Mini I is the best, most problem free connection. TOSLink specs say the Mini I will take 192Khz, and although I have not tested it myself past 96K, it seems to be a common issue amongst several DACs, not only the Mini I, that getting anything above 96K from TOSlink is a bit of a gamble.
   
  PA


----------



## moldypotato

Quote: 





ph1leraudi0 said:


> Do you have a DVD or blu ray player? Some of them have optical and co-axial digital outputs. I would not conclude that your Mini I has the problem when it has trouble with one device. In your situation I would be thinking that there is a problem between the Mini I and the Musiland. I would then test each device independently to see which one is more problematic, and finally conclude that the more problematic device has the issue.
> 
> From my experience, the bnc input of the Mini I is the best, most problem free connection. TOSLink specs say the Mini I will take 192Khz, and although I have not tested it myself past 96K, it seems to be a common issue amongst several DACs, not only the Mini I, that getting anything above 96K from TOSlink is a bit of a gamble.
> 
> PA


 


  Good idea, PA. I do have a bluray player in another room I could use the coax out into the BNC with adapter to see the results. I will report back with an edit to this post in a few minutes. 
   
  I actually get very nice results with the TOSLINK input, I have a few albums in resolutions above 96kHz some of which are 192kHz and overall I have no issues with playback using foobar2000 and WASAPI. I get no noticeable jitter, in fact sometimes I mistake artifacts in recordings for it and replay that part just to be sure, so I know my setup via TOSLINK is reliable. I have the latest beta driver for the Musiland as well which is a nice improvement from the past. However, I like anyone else here wants to try all variables and find what truly sounds best. I would just be a little surprised if both the coaxial and BNC outs on the musiland are at fault. Time to find out.
   
  EDIT: Well what do you know, success using the bluray player coax out into the BNC with adapter (playing Black Sabbath's Paranoid SACD, fantastic quality release). I wonder if it is a grounding issue since the Musiland is only giving me trouble with the analog outs? Time to test using my laptop off of the battery with the Musiland. I guess I got too fed up to be logical and try with another device haha.
   
  EDIT 2: No, not a grounding issue.


----------



## edik

Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Just got this in today.First introduced to head-fi here http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/mat...ed-dac-438499/Bought on ebay Matrix mini-i 24/192 Balanced DAC + Headphone Amp - eBay (item 350235725907 end time Sep-02-09 20:13:10 PDT)Specs:* D/A DAC chip AD1955 x 2* Full balanced stereo design* Up to 24Bit/192kHz sampling* Low jitter receiver chips and seperate clock* Built-in headphone amplifier, for up to 600 ohm headphones* OP275/OPA2604 opamps* Balanced/Unbalanced outputs* Various inputs* Large screen VFD* Designed and tuned for audiophile* Digital Input:- Optical: toslink, 44.1-192kHz- Coaxial: 75 ohm RCA/BNC, 44.1-192kHz- USB: USB-B, 44.1-48kHz- AES/EBU: Standard XLR balanced, 44.1-192kHz* Digital Output:- Coaxial RCA- 44.1-192kHz- Support AC3, DTS* Analog Interface:- RCA/XLR- Frequency Response: 20-20kHz- Signal to Noise Ratio: 120dB- Dynamic Range: 118dB- Distortion 0.0002% (1kHz)- Stereo Separation: 110dB* Power Support: AC 220-240V/100-120V (Please specify)* Front Panel Color: Silver* Case Color: Black/Silver (Please specify)* Weight: 2 kg* Dimension: 205 x 155 x 48mm (L x W x H)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks very interesting. I was considering NUFORCE ICON. I was wondering if anybody has ever compared these two units.


----------



## sunneebear

I also have the first Icon and the Mini-i is a far better product.  Both DAC and headphone amp.  I have hot heard the newer Icon yet so I do not know what it sounds like.


----------



## gwikse

Hmmm I wonder if I can tap the i2s lines from the matrix into a different dac and switch between the i2s line from a modified musiland monitor 03us and the reciever. Hmmmm. Time to open up the matrix mini-i again.


----------



## sunneebear

I just returned a Musiland Monitor 01 USD yesterday.  I wanted to use it's BNC to feed the Mini-i.  After a couple of days testing my conclusion was the improvement was minute to none.  Sometimes even sounding worse.  Maybe I'm just used to the smooth sound I get from the Mini-i.


----------



## gwikse

The important thing for me at the moment is access to the i2s lines. I can easily tap the lines to an external dac using the mux from the mini-i wich atm is the primary goal. But this may also mean that I can cut the traces to the dac chips and use a switch like f.in. TPA`s Otto to switch between internal mux (the inputs at the rear of the mini-i) and an external i2s source like f.in. the musiland monitor03us wich has far better sample rates than the internal usb input.
   
  I am not sure, but from what I have found so far, comparing a proper i2s signal (native) to a converted to sp-dif signal is useless. The coax output on the monitor01us I had a while back did as you say not sound better than the integrated usb solution. But that signal is converted a lot of times before the dac chip. And I must say that I am not too fond of usb bus powered audio. Converting signal back and fourth is also a bad idea.
   
  I modified my monitor03us to be used with a buffaloII dac but now I will use it and the matrix mux with a dual mono Twisted pear audio COD alongside the matrix dac output. Having two very different dac`s to select from at my pre-amp will hopefully make listening more enjoyable in all situations.
   
  From:

   
  To:


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





sotiris said:


> i had the emu0404 pci and i replaced it with matrix mini. aftes one month i return to EMU.
> 
> The sound comparing to the matrix is night and day. i am very dissapointed.It sounds like my x-fi 30$ card comparing to EMU with or witout amp section.


 
   
  Quote: 





> The sound comparing to the matrix is night and day


 
   
  That's a strong statement...I have the M-Audio Audiophile USB and only use it for converting hi-res files over USB into the Mini-i. I _do_ use it in DAC mode only, balanced out to a Mark VII+ and cannot fault it one bit, especially for the price.
  To each his own but when I read "night and day difference" from an EMU 0404 when someone else returned his $2000 Bel Canto because _he_ couldn't determine much difference it makes me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Perhaps it's not set-up or functioning properly?


----------



## Sioban

Hey folks!
  Got the Matrix Mini-i today. Using it as I am typing this. I realize that the amp requires some hours of burn-in to fully reach it's potential. However as I am listening I notice that the Matrix does not drive my current headphones, Beyerdynamic 770 pro, as well as my integrated amp( Yamaha AX-492)
  I can easily turn upp the volume to -10db without it being too loud. Does it have to do with the fact that the Matrix is not really "burned in" yet?
   
  Plus, my remote does not work either. I keep hear a rattling inside the remote when I shake it. Do you suggest that I open the remote?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## liamstrain

When you say "does not drive them as well" - are you just referring to levels/loudness? How is the sound quality in comparison? 
   
  Not sure about the remote.


----------



## Sioban

Yes I am referring to loudness/level. The soundstage sounds a bit muffled but that is propably temporary (burn in etc.).


----------



## liamstrain

What is your input source?


----------



## Sioban

I use a computer and play mp3-files(224-320kbps).


----------



## liamstrain

USB? Optical? or other line out?
  What is the volume from the computer set at?


----------



## sunneebear

Some integrated amplifiers still use a resistor off the speaker output for the headphone jack.  Your Yamaha AX-492 may be one.  If so, it can drive a Hifiman HE-6 let a lone your 770.  Then again the headphone amp of the Mini-i was advertised to be added bonus rather than a main feature.  Just so happens that it sounds pretty good and some of us like the characteristics of that sound.


----------



## Sioban

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> USB? Optical? or other line out?
> What is the volume from the computer set at?


 

 The Matrix is connected via USB. The volume is on the highest setting on Winamp.
   

  
  Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Some integrated amplifiers still use a resistor off the speaker output for the headphone jack.  Your Yamaha AX-492 may be one.  If so, it can drive a Hifiman HE-6 let a lone your 770.  Then again the headphone amp of the Mini-i was advertised to be added bonus rather than a main feature.  Just so happens that it sounds pretty good and some of us like the characteristics of that sound.


 
   
  I see what you mean. But the if I recollect correctly, the Matrix is advertized to be able to drive cans with 300ohm imp. The Beyers are only 80ohm.


----------



## FoxSpirit

Just a friendly reminder: the Mini-i sounds much better if you feed it a 24-bit signal.
  Have it hooked up with BNC to my PC and set the output to 44.1/24 and man, that clarity. So very very awesome. Orchestras sound so much better.
  As for frequency, I feel the comp doesn't do the upsampling there well and things start to sound messed up. But the 24-bit input is the truth, yo.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





sioban said:


> I see what you mean. But the if I recollect correctly, the Matrix is advertized to be able to drive cans with 300ohm imp. The Beyers are only 80ohm.


 

 The Mini-i seems like it pairs best with higher-impedance cans as it drives my HD600 very efficiently, I usually listen to them around -50 to -60dB. The 770s are lower impedance, but I would hazard a guess that they are less sensitive as well. This would mean that they want a headamp that prioritizes current, where the Senns thrive on the voltage that the Mini-i prioritizes. When the amp section is an afterthought it can be one or the other.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Sioban,
   
  just to clarify your dilemna, the Yamaha AX-492 amp is analog only. Therefore, you must be feeding it the analog output from your computer's soundcard, correct?
   
  When you use your Mini I you are then using your computer's digital output to feed the mini I because the Mini I does not have any analog inputs.
   
  This is a bit of an Apples and Oranges comparison really, and, in a way, you are comparing your soundcard's DAC output to the Mini I' DAC output.
   
  When using digital output, make sure ALL the volume controls are set to MAX, 100% and try to adjust your soundcard's digital output such that there is no re-sampling. You will get the highest quality output like that. I say all volume controls because with computer software, especially Windows, you can find volume controls everywhere that affect the signal, and I am not familiar with your computer environment. Safest bet is to put them all to maximum.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  PA


----------



## chaosallied

since i'm on the brink of checking out my matrix balanced order, i'm searching the net for possible 'no-go' signal...
 i found this thread in Jaben: http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=16254.0

 do you need your souce - optical, coaxial, USB - to be balanced to have a fully balanced setup???
 what does balanced digital input mean then??


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





chaosallied said:


> since i'm on the brink of checking out my matrix balanced order, i'm searching the net for possible 'no-go' signal...i found this thread in Jaben: http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=16254.0do you need your souce - optical, coaxial, USB - to be balanced to have a fully balanced setup???what does balanced digital input mean then??


 


  Yes and no. 
   
  As I understand it, you still get quite a lot of benefit even driving an unbalanced source to balanced amp/headphones. The main benefit is the amp/headphone combination (where you are providing additional signal to the drivers). DAC and Source balance are a nice bonus, and will probably improve the sound further - but are much more incremental compared with the balanced amp/headphone improvement.


----------



## robzr

Quote: 





chaosallied said:


> since i'm on the brink of checking out my matrix balanced order, i'm searching the net for possible 'no-go' signal...
> i found this thread in Jaben: http://jaben.net/forums/index.php?topic=16254.0
> 
> do you need your souce - optical, coaxial, USB - to be balanced to have a fully balanced setup???
> what does balanced digital input mean then??


 

  
   
   
  Yes, and you are going to have to go back and rerip all your CDs in Balanced FLAC (BFLAC) format!  If you bought any music from iTunes you will have to go back and buy it again in the new format, iTunes+-
   
  Just kidding, there is no such thing as balanced digital, but digital info could be run on a balanced line, but that is completely unneccessary for your application.
   
  Rob


----------



## chaosallied

@liamstrain @robzr
   
  thanks a lot for the response and informative posts =)
   
  Balanced FLAC (BFLAC) FTW haha


----------



## leylandi

mini-i amp senn. hd600 feed?


----------



## MickeyVee

It's a nice match.. started with the Mini-i & the 600's.. when to the 650's and much prefer them.  What's the question?
  
  Quote: 





leylandi said:


> mini-i amp senn. hd600 feed?


----------



## leylandi

does the amplifier of matrix mini-i dac support hd600?


----------



## MickeyVee

Yes.. runs the HD600 & HD650 quite nicely.
  
  Quote: 





leylandi said:


> does the amplifier of matrix mini-i dac support hd600?


----------



## leylandi

thanks


----------



## maii

Hi I'm new with this DAC. I have purchased this DAC matrix mini I last week and plan to replace op amp with Burson discrete op amp. 
   
  I use this machine as a DAC only(headphone and pre are off) and I connected analog output with XLR to pre amp then to my Burson HA160D for headphone(I prefer Burson for HPA)
   
  and Unison S2+Bugle boy amperex NL pre+ Mullard el34 xf1 fat brown base for loudspeaker(This section with sound out of the speaker with Matrix is much better than burson since Burson has its tube sound added to tube amp it's over the top of "sweetness(too much)" so Matrix is a very good match and it the reason I bought Matrix)
   
  May I ask one question. If I use only DAC section will the output stage circuit is running out to analog XLR output like this
   
  AD1995>OPA1234>XLR output 
   
  as I understand OPA275 is stop working when you set up the unit in DAC function. It's working only on Pre function.
   
  Am I right. That I will only replace 2 x OPA2134 with Burson op amp to use for pure analog output.
   
  Thank you in advance.
   
  Best,
   
  MAII


----------



## teddytusen

Hi. This is a long thread, and I am wondering if anyone else has problems with their Matrix Mini-I..? Mine froze a couple of weeks ago. The whole display lights red, and there is no response when I push or turn the knob. 
   
  I`ve tried to contact tamaudio, but they do not reply. Very frustrating.


----------



## jtam

Contacted 5 days ago. It's a 2nd hand unit teddy purchased from someone else. Repair is being arranged already.
  
  Quote: 





teddytusen said:


> Hi. This is a long thread, and I am wondering if anyone else has problems with their Matrix Mini-I..? Mine froze a couple of weeks ago. The whole display lights red, and there is no response when I push or turn the knob.
> 
> I`ve tried to contact tamaudio, but they do not reply. Very frustrating.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jtam said:


> Contacted 5 days ago. It's a 2nd hand unit teddy purchased from someone else. Repair is being arranged already.


 

 Now THAT is really great service.


----------



## jt4266

Just purchased the Matrix Mini-i from Tam Audio after debating between this and the Yulong D100. Honestly price was the deciding factor. My first foray into the world of DAC's and looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## MickeyVee

Congrats, I'm sure you'll enjoy it! Still loving mine.  BTW, what phones will you be using with it?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Great budget DAC from a great dealer. Have fun
   
  PA


----------



## putente

Can anyone tell if it's possible to use the balanced XLR outputs on the Mini-I with XLR to RCA cables, creating an "extra" stereo RCA output this way?


----------



## sunneebear

Yes, done all the time.  There are even XLR to RCA adapters so you can use your own RCA cables.


----------



## putente

Thanks. For me it's a big advantage to have the possiblity of getting 2 stereo RCA outputs from a DAC, because I don't use XLR equipments (yet, at least)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Yes, done all the time.  There are even XLR to RCA adapters so you can use your own RCA cables.


 

  
   
   
  I'm planning to upgrade my headphone DAC and amp setup together. I'm looking at this Mini-I as a strong possibility for my system, along with a tube amplifier, maybe the Little Dot MKIII, as this set would stay within my budget limit. I'd like to know if these two make a good pair together. I also like the possibility of tube rolling with the MKIII...


----------



## liamstrain

Since the volume control can control the XLR outs in some modes (pre?) - theoretically this can work as a balanced HP amp not just a balanced DAC to input to another amp, yes? Or am I misunderstanding...


----------



## sunneebear

Yes both analog outs, XLR and RCA can be controlled in HP mode.


----------



## liamstrain

Fantastic. There is no balanced out from the front panel though, I would need to use the rear? (not a big deal, I need to make a 4 pin xlr to 2x3pin pig tail anyway)


----------



## palchiu

My latest mod.
   

   
   
  And I found a power transformer builder can make a small one to fit mini-i


----------



## Mikesin

How is the Mini-I's DAC paired with a Matrix M-Stage Class A Biased?
 Right now I am using the M-Stage with my FiiO E7's DAC (soon to be E17), do you think the better option would be the Mini-I, would it be a night and day difference? 
 Also how would I pair these two together..?


----------



## MickeyVee

From a DAC perspective, the Mini-i just smokes the E7.. yes, night and day.  You can use the Mini-i as a standalone DAC for your M-Stage.. should work rather well.  Check out the Heaphonia and Headphonista reviews.. from my experience, they're pretty accurate. (Had the FiiO E7/E9 combo and I much prefer the standalone Mini-i to it.)
  Hope this helps.. M


----------



## grokit

The Mini-i is a spectacular bargain for a high-quality balanced DAC with just a couple of issues IMO. First the USB input is substandard in comparison to its SPDIF so if a computer is your source it really benefits from a decent USB to SPDIF converter. Second the built-in headphone amp seems optimized for relatively efficient high-impedance headphones like the HD580/6xx, not so much for low-impedance, IEMs, or headphones that need gobs of power but It does sound fantastic with my HD600.
   
  I mainly use it for its balanced outs to my headamp, and I have the SE outputs going through a tube stage and on to a speaker system.


----------



## Hellenback

I realize the Mini-i only does 44.1/16 or 48/16 from USB but I sometimes find I'm using it by accident from my computer. If I really listen I can hear a difference but it's certainly not as dramatic as some seem to think...to my ears anyway. Not sure I could get it right every time in a real blind test.
   
  USB sounds pretty good to me if I have the other output tied up (the motherboard I use allows for 2 simultaneous sound streams). I don't run two that often but if I'm trying to hear what's online atm then I just leave the sp-dif out running to my receiver.
  Perhaps the new i5 Realtek HD processor has something to do with the SQ but as it's digital out I don't really know why. Just my 2 cents on the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (wonder if we're ever going to get a Sennheiser HDXXX smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## melie

2 Questions;
   
  1. I've read alot about the Mini-i being better paired up with high impendance headphones. Anyone has this in combination with a Grado? Like a RS60? And how does the amp sound with the Grado sound signature?
   
  2. Since it's out for some time now, what are the comparisons with the Matrix Quattro? It costs almost twice as much but is the Quattro that much better?


----------



## spike32

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew how the remote was on this DAC, I really need one with a decent remote so I can control the volume from my couch, maybe about a good 10ft. Would this DAC do you think?


----------



## MickeyVee

The remote is great.. 10 feet is no problem. What type of setup are you considering.. DAC in a main system or headphone system or both?
  
  Quote: 





spike32 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how the remote was on this DAC, I really need one with a decent remote so I can control the volume from my couch, maybe about a good 10ft. Would this DAC do you think?


----------



## spike32

mickeyvee said:


> The remote is great.. 10 feet is no problem. What type of setup are you considering.. DAC in a main system or headphone system or both?




Thanks for the response  Dac as a main system mostly.


----------



## spike32

spike32 said:


> Thanks for the response  Dac as a main system mostly.




Does it matter whether i use it for main system or not?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

I believe that the Mini I shines in all its glory when you use the co-axial input and the balanced output. And if you put a jitter reducer in front or it, it takes it to another level.
   
  PA


----------



## MickeyVee

No, it doesn't matter. It's a great value for the price considering the remote functionality also. Can't think of anything else in the price range with a remote.
   
  Quote: 





spike32 said:


> Does it matter whether i use it for main system or not?


----------



## spike32

mickeyvee said:


> No, it doesn't matter. It's a great value for the price considering the remote functionality also. Can't think of anything else in the price range with a remote.




Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


ph1leraudi0 said:


> I believe that the Mini I shines in all its glory when you use the co-axial input and the balanced output. And if you put a jitter reducer in front or it, it takes it to another level.
> 
> PA


 
   
  Agreed on all three counts.


----------



## Greeink

I've been interested in purchasing a Matrix Mini for quite some time, but had a quick question...
   
  Reading through the countless pages regarding this DAC/AMP... I can't quite figure if its possible to pair this with a Marantz-CD5004 or if I'm going to get any significant improvement over the Marantz headphone out? So, would this be a possible setup..?
   
  Marantz-CD5004 > Matrix Mini > Beyer 880's (250ohm)
   




   
  I'd imagine it can be worked one way or the other? Or should I be just be looking at pairing this with my PC only..?
  Pardon my foolishness regarding, for what I imagine, such a simple question... I'm rather new at this!


----------



## grokit

The Mini-i has different inputs to switch between, ie you can have your computer hooked up with USB or optical and have your Marantz hooked coaxial or AES.


----------



## Greeink

Thanks for the quick reply, so.. It is possible.
   
  Any word on whether I should hear improvements with the Matrix/ Marantz combo.. Using the Beyers, as well as a set of Ultrasone PRO-750's?
   
  ... I'm attempting to decide on whether I should just splash for this DAC/AMP or rather look at a stand alone AMP.. and pairing it with my Marantz?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## palchiu

Go find a 24/96-192 USB-spdif and performance USB cable, lots improved.


----------



## grokit

I had mixed results with the Ultrasones that I tried, and I've never tried Beyers with it. Mixed results with low impedance headphones in general, but the Mini-i sounds great with my HD600. I mainly use external amps with it though.
   
  It could depend on what the ohm rating of your Beyers is, 300 ohms may be best. Agreed about the USB converter if your computer doesn't have coax/optical as the USB input is limited.


----------



## palchiu

I've tried optical from MB to Mini-i, sound really bad. it's become flat and soundstage smaller.
   
  I changing to USB/spdif converter w/Wireworld Starlight USB cable, day/night different. (Chip:Tenor 7022L)


----------



## Greeink

Palchiu,
   
  Where could I get some cords like this?
   
  I seem to be making this more difficult than it really is... Should be a simple setup to my Marantz or my PC, whichever I prefer!
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## Greeink

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I had mixed results with the Ultrasones that I tried, and I've never tried Beyers with it. Mixed results with low impedance headphones in general, but the Mini-i sounds great with my HD600. I mainly use external amps with it though.
> 
> It could depend on what the ohm rating of your Beyers is, 300 ohms may be best. Agreed about the USB converter if your computer doesn't have coax/optical as the USB input is limited.


 
   

  I seem to get mixed opinions with the Ultrasones as well... My Beyers are 250ohm... I should be covered one would think.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## grokit

Agreed... one would think. That's what I mean btw (250 ohms), I just forgot what the "middle" Beyer was rated at.


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





greeink said:


> Palchiu,
> 
> Where could I get some cords like this?
> 
> ...


 


  I got my USB converter from a DIY kits provider in my country.
   

   
  I put it in a small plastic box and soldered with a BNC connector, it's powered from USB and total parts just costs me under $35.
   
  Wireworld Starlight(Red) USB cables are easy to found, it's better than other Japanese brand's USB cable @similar price(even more expansive) that I've tried before.
   
  Also Cardas's Clear USB cable could be another choice, my friend has one and told me it's good but I've try yet.
   
  I've got another similar price cable "Transparent Performance USB cable" and just starting burning it, I saw Wadia guys from Wadia's forum say that is nice.
   
  Coaxial cables I'm using is Belden 1694A w/BNC@both end from Bluejeanscable, cheap and performance.


----------



## Mikesin

Okay so, im still wanting this DAC, recently received the FiiO E17 which I use as a DAC for my MStage, it sounds far better than the E7, now I am wondering how much better is the Mini-I to the E17? (I know its portable vs desktop!)


----------



## MickeyVee

I have both the Matrix Mini-i and the FiiO E17 but use them for different purposes.  The Mini-i is more open, airy and overall more enjoyable.  The Mini-i is part of my main office system and the E17 is for use with my MacBookAir around the house. Love them both but if I just had to choose one, it would be the Mini-i. YMMV.
  
  Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Okay so, im still wanting this DAC, recently received the FiiO E17 which I use as a DAC for my MStage, it sounds far better than the E7, now I am wondering how much better is the Mini-I to the E17? (I know its portable vs desktop!)


----------



## liamstrain

I thought the E17 was not released yet.


----------



## Mikesin

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I have both the Matrix Mini-i and the FiiO E17 but use them for different purposes.  The Mini-i is more open, airy and overall more enjoyable.  The Mini-i is part of my main office system and the E17 is for use with my MacBookAir around the house. Love them both but if I just had to choose one, it would be the Mini-i. YMMV.


 


  Is the difference noticeable? Like Night and day difference? The MStage and Mini-I are said to be a great combo so it should sound good anyway, once I get that I'll probably stop buying any more DACs or Amps as I would no longer would need to do, so it would be a great investment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (So I say anyway..  )

  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I thought the E17 was not released yet.


 

 Where have you been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, check out the forum , http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought/ 
 Many people have the E17 already, its not officially out, rather a Pre-Order , Batch 1 was first out and about a month after the Batch 2 (about to ship or already has been?).
 Where as I have the Batch 1 , probably one of the few hundred that have the E17 now..


----------



## liamstrain

Ah - thanks. I had only seen pre-order information - not that there had been any actually delivered yet.


----------



## MickeyVee

Tough question. For me to really answer that, I'd need a separate amp but I don't have one.  Assuming that the amps are about equal on the Mini-i and E17, I would say no, not a night and day difference.  I flipped back and forth between the E17 & Mini-i with a couple of songs and here's what I found with the HD650's
  - the Mini-i is a little more open, airy with a little better soundstage
  - the E17 has a little more punch but the bass is not as tight and clean
  - mids and highs are pretty close between the two with the edge going to the Mini-i
  Pretty much the same results with the v-Moda M-80's.
   
  Honestly,  I could live with either so not a night and day difference.  My preference is the Mini-i by an edge but the E17 is surprisingly good.
   
  If you really want to move up the chain with a DAC, my PS Audio DL III absolutely smokes the Mini-i.  Haven't tried it with headphones but in my main A/V system with Martin Logan speakers and 15 series Rotel gear, I found the Mini-i unlistenable compared to the DL III.
   
   
  Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Is the difference noticeable? Like Night and day difference? The MStage and Mini-I are said to be a great combo so it should sound good anyway, once I get that I'll probably stop buying any more DACs or Amps as I would no longer would need to do, so it would be a great investment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> ........PS Audio DL III absolutely smokes the Mini-i.  Haven't tried it with headphones but in my main A/V system with Martin Logan speakers and 15 series Rotel gear, I found the Mini-i unlistenable compared to the DL III......


 
  Awwww dude, don't say that. Especially now that I have a tax refund coming my way
   
  I looked into the DLIII but needed a pre-amp built in as well, which the Mini I has. The PS audio stuff garners great respect in most audio forums. Their digital Lens is still a highly sought after jitter device yet it is over 10 years old. I wanted one.
   
  PA


----------



## chaosallied

Currently burning in my Matrix mini-i, it has clocked around 50hours so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With the 4 digital inputs available, i'm currently using toslink connected to my Acer 3820tg.
  I have a musiland monitor 01 usd as well for future use in case my next laptop will not have spdif connection.
   
  Now, with the 3 other inputs, the USB is the least favorable as it has 48khz limit. Having read the aes/ebu input, i'm about to consider the Stello U3 converter. Has anyone used it before?
  As an alternative, to satisfy my curiousity, i have ordered this cable from Monoprice.com:
   

  So i will test, all 4 inputs:
  toslink - direct from my laptop
  aes/ebu - thru musiland monitor o1 usd
  bnc - same as above
  usb - direct from my laptop
   
  this coaxial cable from monoprice will be used as well:

  and this USB cable:
   

  with this power plug:
   

   
  i'll be using the same laptop with the same files to rule out source impact. 
  Yes i have done a serious shopping of cables from monoprice lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  Should i be expecting significant difference from toslink, coaxial or aes/ebu?


----------



## grokit

I would think that coax and aes/ebu to be tied for the best in your application, followed by toslink and then USB. I haven't tried the Stello but I can attest that the Mini-i greatly benefits from a quality USB-s/pdif converter. I use the Firestone Bravo/Supplier.


----------



## chaosallied

yes, i reckoned the benefit from the usb/spdif from this thread as well so thank you guys for threatening my wallet hahaha
   
  but i realized that the Stello U3 is a bit steep after the mini-i/quattro pruchase so i settled for the 01 usd, which has received favorable comments in this site as well...
   
  i'm eyeing the Firestone Supplier too for my CrossRoad Edge (a Cute Beyond clone) =) 
   
   
  then that means, i can live without either the coax or aes... thanks for the insight @grokit


----------



## Microcuts

I'm looking for a usb to spdif or bnc or aes converter to use with the matrix mini-i. It should support 24/192 without drivers on Mac. The Stello U3 does this but it's a bit too expensive compared to this DAC .


----------



## palchiu

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Native-24bit-96k-USB-to-Spdif-I2S-Converter-for-DAC-/300610795395?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fdccb783
   
  only 24/96, but cheap and sound good.
   
  Save money to get a better USB cable.


----------



## grokit

The Audio-GD Digital Interface is the least expensive 192k converter that I've seen, but I have not tried it and frankly I find their description of the 192k capability confusing:
   
  http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USBface/Digital1EN.htm


----------



## chaosallied

as mentioned in the last page, i have tested the AES/EBU vs toslink through the 01USD...
  as expected, the aes/ebu has more sparkle that the toslink, around 10% better i would say... for the price of the 01USD, the monoprice USB and AES/EBU to RCA cables, the subtle improvement is very acceptable...
   
  i have not tested the BNC input yet, will do once i find a BNC to coax adaptor...


----------



## Mikesin

Don't know whether to get this or a pair of HD650's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or none! ?
 Currently using K702's and Beyer DT770 PRO's with my MStage and the FiiO E17 as my DAC.


 Is there going to be a 2012 Version for the Mini-I? If so then I could hold out till then .


----------



## chaosallied

probably JTam audio can enlighten us if there will be an updated version of teh lovely Mini-i..


----------



## melie

Can I connect active speakers on the RCA output and at the same time connect the balanced outputs to an external headphone amplifier? How would this work when switching between speakers and headphone?


----------



## chaosallied

i know they output signal at the same time... if you want to toggle between your speaker and your HP, just turn-off the one you'll not gonna use =)


----------



## alv4426

Sorry this has probably been asked a few dozen times in the thread but is XLR output fixed or variable? I want to be able to hook up my active speakers to the XLR outputs and control volume through the mini-i.


----------



## chaosallied

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Sorry this has probably been asked a few dozen times in the thread but is XLR output fixed or variable? I want to be able to hook up my active speakers to the XLR outputs and control volume through the mini-i.


 


  can be either, you can set as fixed or variable...


----------



## alv4426

Thank you sir. I believe I have found my next purchase 
  
  Quote: 





chaosallied said:


> can be either, you can set as fixed or variable...


----------



## chaosallied

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Thank you sir. I believe I have found my next purchase


 

 no problemo amigo sire, enjoy your new toy =)


----------



## Mauricio

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Thank you sir. I believe I have found my next purchase


 


  You should check out this thread which talks specifically about DAC/Pre-amp/headphone amps with variable balanced line output.  The punchline:  so far I've only found three such units under $600.


----------



## spike32

Anyone else here had horrible service, I bought this from Tamaudio a little bit ago and the volume knob doesn't work 95% of the time, I emailed him and he suggested trying something which did not work. I emailed him back and did not receive a response, after about a week I emailed him again and that was about 2 weeks ago and still nothing.


----------



## grokit

I bought mine through eBay seller coolfungadget, no problems and 100% positive feedback. Sorry for your troubles.
   
  Does Tamaudio have a stated satisfaction/return policy?


----------



## sunneebear

Coolfungadget is Tam Audio.


----------



## grokit

At least there is a 12 month warranty then...


----------



## spike32

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/977/wtfpbpz.jpg
   
  Anyone have any idea why I get this error when trying to create an RMA on Tam's Audio website?


----------



## sunneebear

Looks like there is a box missing so you can put the reason for returning.


----------



## spike32

Yeah, agreed. So now I'm completely screwed, can't rma it, won't respond to emails, and i tried diff computers and browsers for that too  That's a good way to waste $300.
  
  Quote: 





sunneebear said:


> Looks like there is a box missing so you can put the reason for returning.


----------



## melie

Quote: 





spike32 said:


> Yeah, agreed. So now I'm completely screwed, can't rma it, won't respond to emails, and i tried diff computers and browsers for that too  That's a good way to waste $300.


 


  That's really strange. TamAudio is one of the more trusted and reliable sellers known on Head-Fi.


----------



## liamstrain

Tried calling? 
   
  I just left a voice message that the return form was broken. Maybe that will help. 
   
  You might also try contacting Matrix, and bypass Tam if he is not being responsive.


----------



## spike32

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Tried calling?
> 
> I just left a voice message that the return form was broken. Maybe that will help.
> 
> You might also try contacting Matrix, and bypass Tam if he is not being responsive.


 


  Thanks, I will definitely try that.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





spike32 said:


> Anyone else here had horrible service, I bought this from Tamaudio a little bit ago and the volume knob doesn't work 95% of the time, I emailed him and he suggested trying something which did not work. I emailed him back and did not receive a response, after about a week I emailed him again and that was about 2 weeks ago and still nothing.


 


  What do you mean by "volume doesn't work" ? Also, as stated previously, Coolfungadget = TAM Audio.
   
  I also bought my Mini I from him and have nothing but good things to say about his service, especially long after i have owned mine.
   
  PA


----------



## grokit

One of the best things I have to say re my 2+ year-old Mini-i is that I've never had a reason to contact them for anything at all


----------



## alv4426

You guys think this http://stores.ebay.com/Tams-Audio?_trksid=p4340.l2563 means a 2012 mini-i on the 24th?


----------



## grokit

I doubt it, but it could explain why *spike32* is having problems contacting them if they're reorganizing.


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You guys think this http://stores.ebay.com/Tams-Audio?_trksid=p4340.l2563 means a 2012 mini-i on the 24th?


 
  His regular store is still open for business;
   
  http://tamaudio.com/store/
   
  PA


----------



## razakiel666

thinking of changing the 10V100uF capacitors, *to Elna Silmic2 16V470uF*.
  the four above the opa 2134 will that work or will i risk damaging something?


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





razakiel666 said:


> thinking of changing the 10V100uF capacitors, *to Elna Silmic2 16V470uF*.
> the four above the opa 2134 will that work or will i risk damaging something?


 


  You're talking these 4x green Nichicon Muse? They're signal coupling capacitors.
   

   
  That's fine, I use silver wire jumper here.


----------



## PanamaRed

Hi there folks,
   
  Just wanted to let any potential buyers know I was selling one in the trade forum:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/602426/matrix-mini-dac-excellent-like-new-with-remote#post_8250254


----------



## razakiel666

yes does are what im talking about.
   
  in my mini-i there is only nichicon FG and  FW  caps and other smd types wich i havent identified yet.
  and the outlay on the pcb  is alittle changed.


----------



## palchiu

New layout?
   
  May you take some pics?


----------



## razakiel666

the entire layout isnt changed but they have moved some things.
  pics coming up. sorry for bad quality.


----------



## moole

Hi all,
   
  I am a user of Matrix Mini-i for about a year and recently I somehow lost the remote. As anyway it was not powerful enough to control the DAC from my sofa, I decided I will use an IR transmitter and use my PC volume keys to control the DAC volume using the WinLIRC software.
   
  However, as I do not have the original remote, I cannot learn the IR signals used to control the DAC. Please if anyone has the similar setup already working, or is able to scan* the button codes of the original remote *into* LIRC* (or pretty much any similar data format or even just a waveform from photodiode connected to audio-in, more at http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/) it would be very welcome to publish it here or somewhere (LIRC remotes database).
   
  So far I tried to contact the manufacturer of Matrix to no avail. And buying a new remote just to get the button codes seems to me unnecessarily expensive.
   
  Thanks for any help.


----------



## palchiu

Did you try matrix_f@163.com <=email to factory


----------



## moole

I did. So far for two days with no answer.
  I also contacted matrixelectronics.com. They responded quickly, saying that they do not suggest to apply this tweak by non-professional (nonsense..) and offered me to buy a new remote.
   
  EDIT:
  They did respond after all  For those who might be interested, search for PT 2212 data sheet - that's the IC used in the remote. There is 32 possible key-codes. My Matrix Mini-i reacts to these:
   
  K1 0x303000ff VOL_UP
  K5 0x303020df VOL_DOWN
  K9 0x303010ef POWER
  K13 0x303030cf SOURCE
  K17 0x303008f7 MUTE


----------



## spike32

So I emailed Matrix directly about the issue with the volume knob I was having, and they replied:
   
Hi there,
   
We are sorry to hear the troubles.
There is a flat cable between front panel and mainboard.Could you please check whether the flat cable contact good or not with the front panel and mainboard?
We think the problem maybe exsits in the flat cable.
Best Regards,
Fiona
   
   
Now when I look at my DAC, there's a matrix sticker that will be broken if I open it up, I assume this is the warranty sticker, is there any way I can check this without voiding the warranty?
   
Thanks.


----------



## grokit

If Matrix has asked you to open it, I'm sure they will still honor the warranty. It sounds like they are just trying to save time and shipping charges (both ways) by trouble-shooting in advance in case it's something simple, which it probably is.


----------



## spike32

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If Matrix has asked you to open it, I'm sure they will still honor the warranty. It sounds like they are just trying to save time and shipping charges (both ways) by trouble-shooting in advance in case it's something simple, which it probably is.


 

 Cool, was hoping that was the case, I will wait for their official email just to make sure though. Thanks.


----------



## melie

I have a Sennheiser HD598 and a Grado 60i. Would buying an external headphone amp make any real audible difference compared to the Mini-i's build in one?


----------



## liamstrain

Unless the amp has some sort of coloration (tubes, or deliberately colored amplification) or the output impedance is too high (which might affect the damping of the bass, making it sound boomy) - then no, it shouldn't really. I would only really bother if you were running some very power hungry headphones, that the Matrix was insufficient to (e.g. Hifiman HE6), or if you want to start playing around with tubes (which is admittedly fun).


----------



## MickeyVee

For the can you have and given their relative sensitivity, I don't think you need an outboard amp.  Given that, the Mini-i is generally described as a good entry level DAC with a bonus headphone amp that is passable.  I have the HD650's and plan on adding a Schiit Lyr to drive them well.  Either way, it's a great start.
  
  Quote: 





melie said:


> I have a Sennheiser HD598 and a Grado 60i. Would buying an external headphone amp make any real audible difference compared to the Mini-i's build in one?


----------



## grokit

I have found that the Mini-i's amp is better with my higher-impedance HD 600 than with the Grados and AT's, which are efficient but lower in impedance. I was hoping it would be good for IEMs but to me it is best with the Sennheisers. YMMV.


----------



## sunneebear

The price is but i wouldn't that it is a entry level DAC.  I have not done any comparisons myself but the Mini-i has been around the block with some very expensive DACs in many countries; ( French, German, Japanese, Chinese...) forums.  Many people say it can hold its own against some $1000-$1500 DACs.  With a few mods it can match or even better some.


----------



## grokit

Agreed, the main deficiency is the 16/48 USB input. With a decent spdif source this DAC rocks!


----------



## sunneebear

Funny you mention that.  My main source is USB but I've never bothered with a SPDIF converter.  I enjoy the Mini-i just the way it is so much I never thought to change.  Know of a decent USB to SPDIF converter I can start with?  Thanks.


----------



## grokit

There's a lot of good ones out there. I use the Firestone Bravo with their Supplier PSU and found great improvement. The Supplier part is probably overkill. The only drawback is that it only goes up to 96k, so it doesn't let you take full advantage of the Mini-i's 192k Spdif capability. I would probably check into the Mhdt USBridge for a 192k-capable unit that won't break the bank if I was looking again.
   
  There's a few threads around Head-fi on these converters, they come in all price ranges and have different capabilities. You could look for features like asynchronous USB, re-clocking, and galvanic isolation for starters. Just do a search for "usb spdif"
   
  Hiface, Audiophilleo, Musical Fidelity (V-Link) and Halide (Bridge) are a few other converter makers that come to mind. If you're running out of a Windows box some of the better soundcards have a decent coax out as well from what I understand.
   
  Here's a list of some others: http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/HW/USB_SPDIF.htm


----------



## sunneebear

I was looking at the USBridge on ebay.  I may try it in the future.  Most of the converters in your link cost 3-4 times the Mini-i.  I saw a small unit from Matrix but that too is only 96k.  USBridge may be it.  Thanks.


----------



## TheFrunj

Bought my Matrix Mini-I on the 13th of July 2011, loved it when it showed up. Great performance with my Audio Technica ATH-AD900 'phones, took a BNC digital from my PC and optical from my 360 for use with my Audioengine A5 speakers via RCA output.
   
  About a month ago the headphone output developed a crackling and occasional bursts of static, with no changes to usage of the device. It occurs in the right headphone channel only, and is not present in the RCA output.
   
  It's present in any input method, whether or not there is a cable attached, and occurs with other power cables and outlets. I have also tried other earphones with the Mini-I, which make the same noise.
   
  I contacted Tam as of the 9th of May 2012 (6 days ago) detailing the above, got a response as below on the 12th of May:
   
  Quote: 





> "Do you mean the noise is only present when you switch to the USB input with no cable attached? Or it's there no matter which input you select?"


 
   
  And replied with "It is there all the time, on any input, even if the only cable is AC power and headphones."
   
  It's a really frustrating issue, it's only been perfectly functional for about nine months or so, and I haven't heard back from Tam since that email. I have since sent another today (15th) as a reminder. I'm within the year's warranty, so does anyone have any experience with repair? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix this issue myself in case Tam doesn't get back to me?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDMan

I just purchased the Matrix Mini-i.
   
  I currently have in my system:
   
  Xonar HDAV1.3 > Smyth A8 Realiser > (Matrix Mini-i) > KGSSHV Stax Amp > SR-007 MK1's
   
   
  Main purpose for adding a DAC, is the balanced outputs to the KGSSHV. The Realiser has it's own Dac which is good, but only with RCA output's. I was looking at the Anedio D2, but I was reading this thread and figured I should start off with the Matrix. Some people say the difference between DAC's in the highend is splitting hairs and many people here seem to hold this DAC in high regards compared with the higher priced items.
   
  I hope this DAC is going to at least give me the same performance as the Realiser's Dac, but with better seperation through balanced output's. At some stage I probably will go for the Anedio and compare these two Dac's. The Stax are very revealing, so maybe slight improvements will show up.
   
  Realiser will be connected to the Matrix via Optical input.


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey HDMan.. let us know what you think.  Will the Matrix live up to/do the Stax justice? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## HDMan

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> Hey HDMan.. let us know what you think.  Will the Matrix live up to/do the Stax justice? Would be interesting to know.


 
   
  Will do, should get it this week.


----------



## grokit




----------



## HDMan

Got it yesterday, inital impressions are good, nothing really different in sound quality to the A8 Realiser's onboard DAC. I do however notice the ability to push at a louder volume with less fatigue. Could be placebo, LOL.
   
  All in all it sounds the same, now this begs the question, higher priced DAC or not?
   
  I got a feeling it aint going to change much in this system, unless I spend $5k on a DAC to extract %5-10 more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  The biggest change of all was with the Headphones (or speakers). $5k would be better spent on the SR-009's.


----------



## grokit

Are you going in through USB? The USB input is the Mini-i's weak link so the sound can be further improved by adding a decent quality USB to spdif converter.


----------



## HDMan

Realiser to Mini-i through Toshlink.


----------



## MickeyVee

When I got the Mini-i and after a break in period, I decided to try it in my main A/V system (Rotel AVR, Martin Logan speakers) temporarily replacing my PS Audio DLIII.  That was a bust.  Pulled it hour within half a hour.  The DLIII just smoked it in resolution, clarity, detail and dynamics.  The Mini-i is a good DAC for the price but for about $800 new, the DLIII is a significant step up.  I think the quality of the DAC has been overstated and don't think it plays/compares well with $1K DAC's.  DLIII case in point.
  Now that I have a Schiit Lyr in my HP system, I'm looking to upgrade the Mini-i (and move it to the bedroom) and replace it with either the Schiit BiFrost ($350 without USB) or another DLIII.  Don't think you have to sped $5K.
   
  Just a quick update.. replaced the Mini-i with the DLIII for a few days feeding the Lyr and HD650's.  Mindblowing difference. Better bass, smoother, less grain and much better imaging. More listening and toe tapping and less analyzing the music. That's what it's all about.


----------



## MickeyVee

Hey HDMan.. I just may have to contradict myself/my last post.
  I've had my Mini-i for over a year but have only used it as a DAC/Headphone AMP and not running through the outputs. Since I got my Lyr, I've been running (and burning in) the output stage and the sound to the amp is getting better and better.  Initial impressions were uninspiring. It may just require some burn in.  Give it a chance and let us know what you think.
  I'm probably going to run it continuously for about 100 hours or so and do another comparison to my DLIII before I make any final decisions.
  Quote: 





hdman said:


> Got it yesterday, inital impressions are good, nothing really different in sound quality to the A8 Realiser's onboard DAC. I do however notice the ability to push at a louder volume with less fatigue. Could be placebo, LOL.
> 
> All in all it sounds the same, now this begs the question, higher priced DAC or not?


----------



## HDMan

I returned the matrix for a refund, i found out it uses a phase splitter to convert unbalanced to balanced, essentialy it is not a true balanced DAC. This was not good news to me as I am running a high end balanced stax amp.


----------



## grokit

Interesting. The Mini-i's description says that it's a "full balanced stereo design"; it has two Analog Devices AD1955 D/A chips with two OPA2134 chips placed at the output stage, with a separate op-amp for the headphone out (TPA6120). First I've heard of this phase splitter, where in the signal path is it located?


----------



## Ph1lerAudi0

Quote: 





hdman said:


> I returned the matrix for a refund, i found out it uses a phase splitter to convert unbalanced to balanced, essentialy it is not a true balanced DAC. This was not good news to me as I am running a high end balanced stax amp.


 
   
  If this is the case, then why does the balanced output sound better than the unbalanced output? Two AD1955s feeding the single ended side first sounds a bit disingenuous to say the least.
   
  PA


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Interesting. The Mini-i's description says that it's a "full balanced stereo design"; it has two Analog Devices AD1955 D/A chips with two OPA2134 chips placed at the output stage, with a separate op-amp for the headphone out (TPA6120). First I've heard of this phase splitter, where in the signal path is it located?


 
  I expect it is before the D/A Chip - to route an unbalanced signal into the balanced Dac/Amp output path. 
   
  In which case, it's irrelevant. Since there is no balanced source input - it must use something to split the input signal.


----------



## HDMan

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I expect it is before the D/A Chip - to route an unbalanced signal into the balanced Dac/Amp output path.
> 
> In which case, it's irrelevant. Since there is no balanced source input - it must use something to split the input signal.


 

  I got it from this source, but I may be misinterpreting it: http://tamaudio.com/blog/?p=67
   
  Quote: "First I compared the Mini-i with the Audiotrak Dr. DAC2 DX for its single ended DAC functions, while sending the line out signal to the TPA6120 balanced amp (which takes single ended signal and create a balanced out through a phase splitter)"
   
  Anyhow, it's all the same for me becuase it did not add any improvement over my curent setup. A Buffalo DAC, Anedio D2 or NAD M51 may prove otherwise.


----------



## grokit

I see what happened. It's the TPA6120 balanced amp that takes a single ended signal and create a balanced out through a phase splitter, not the Mini-i.


----------



## mackat

Hi,

I may buy one of these soon. How do they compare to the DR DAC 2 and the DacMagic?

I'll be using Sennheiser 650's and a Crack.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Hi,
> I may buy one of these soon. How do they compare to the DR DAC 2 and the DacMagic?
> I'll be using Sennheiser 650's and a Crack.
> 
> ...


 

 Haven't used a Dr Dac but did have a DacMagic (*not* the newer "plus" with a headphone amp). I sold the DacMagic and kept the Matrix Mini-i. I like the smoother sound of the Matrix and didn't like the wall-wart PS of the Cambridge unit. It seems the Matrix Mini has a stronger digital out/bypass signal as well. I use HD650s -> Matrix -> LD MKVII+


----------



## mackat

Thanks!


----------



## Passingthrough

Just a heads up in case any one is interested that HLLY now sells a "Mod Version" of the Matrix Mini-i on ebay.
   
  It's currently $395, $60 above the regular Matrix price, and you can pick what you want them to upgrade such as opamps or capacitors.  I had them replace the three OP275 with AD8599 with really excellent results.


----------



## SwanSong

How did the mod change the sound? I read a head to head review between dr dac, dacmagic and matrix and the dm was wider, higher detail but the matrix sounded more analog with depth. Do you agree? What mods did you order ?


----------



## Glutton

Does anyone else have problems with ground hum?

 With low impedance headphones there is a noticeable 50hz hum coming out of the headphone jack, even with no sources plugged in to the amp. I also tried plugging it into another power socket, but no avail. Luckily, with my main headphones, the HD600's, the hum is not so disturbing.

 I'm not very fond of sending the amp back. Even the initial shipping to Europe took over two weeks.


----------



## punks15

Just traded my DACport with Matrix Mini-i last week, this unit is a bit underhyped today. For someone who's looking a dark, warm and musical sounds. This is definitely a strong contender under $500 mark. Will post impressions against DACport later on
   
  Quote: 





glutton said:


> Does anyone else have problems with ground hum?
> 
> With low impedance headphones there is a noticeable 50hz hum coming out of the headphone jack, even with no sources plugged in to the amp. I also tried plugging it into another power socket, but no avail. Luckily, with my main headphones, the HD600's, the hum is not so disturbing.
> 
> I'm not very fond of sending the amp back. Even the initial shipping to Europe took over two weeks.


 
    
  Nope, i didn't notice a hum using IEMs and AD1000
   
  Quote:


swansong said:


> I read a head to head review between dr dac, dacmagic and matrix and the dm was wider, higher detail but the matrix sounded more analog with depth. Do you agree?


 
  Yes


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

well i just pulled the trigger on one of these to get into the realm of a balanced set up.  Ill be using my STX as transport via spdif to the mini-i/quatrro amp to my HD650's in balanced.  Hope this makes a nice difference.


----------



## Hellenback

Not sure how you're measuring a 50hz hum but at 60hz it's usually a ground loop. Depending on your building and electrical receptacle it might not be the Mini-i....then again there are always a small number of glitchy units from even the best companies.


----------



## andsor

Have anyone come any further with the remote retrofit issue?


----------



## jiminy

Does anyone know the output impedance for the amp section? Probably should have found out two years ago when I bought it.


----------



## Joong

Hi, I am planning to upgrade from Matrix mini to Bifrost.
  Is it correct upgrade path?


----------



## Joong

How do I know the manufacturing date of Matrix mini?
  By the serial number?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





joong said:


> Hi, I am planning to upgrade from Matrix mini to Bifrost.
> Is it correct upgrade path?


 
   
  I assume you mean upgrading the USB ability as I don't see where the Bifrost is an upgrade to the sp/dif in/output especially if using the Matrix as DAC only into a balanced amp.
   
  I haven't heard the Bifrost yet but neither have I heard much difference in DAC SQ with those I _have_ heard near this price point. I'd probably buy a good USB/SP-DIF converter and keep the Matrix until I could afford a better balanced DAC.
   
  The balanced configuration has brought the biggest overall improvement to my ears, but as always YMMV.


----------



## grokit

Good answer Hellenback. That is exactly what I did, got a decent usb to spdif converter, then later upgraded to the balanced Gungnir. The Mini-i served me very well for years.


----------



## Joong

Thank you guys.
   
  Actually I have used Matrix connected to LD mkvii+ to drive HE-400, and the SQ is very good to my ears.
  Recently I purchased Musiland monitor US 02, which solves the bottleneck of SQ for USB input.
   
  I should more study of Bifrost for my new Lyr which is comming soon.


----------



## Hellenback

As you have the Musiland maybe see how the Lyr sounds with it before spending more. I don't know how the Musiland performs but it _seems_ a  decent component. There have been some big advances in converters lately.
   
  You may already have the sound your looking for with the Lyr alone as it should introduce a tube's unique euphonic signature. Maybe if you're going single ended a new SE DAC _is_ in order; it's your money after all.
   
  I've almost cured my upgraditus since having a set-up pretty close to yours (HD650s vs. HE-400s). The new cable has really tightened/brightened things up (as I already mentioned) so I hope to be listening happily for awhile yet.
   
  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Good answer Hellenback. That is exactly what I did, got a decent usb to spdif converter, then later upgraded to the balanced Gungnir. The Mini-i served me very well for years.


 
   
  The guy I bought my cable from sold a Gungnir/Mjolnir combo just before I snagged the silver poison 4 pin. If I'd had the money to spare I might have bitten but I think I'll need to hear something costing that much before buying it!
   
  Is the Gungnir a big step up or are we hitting the diminishing return wall pretty hard? Hope this isn't considered a thread jack...I'm just curious about the Schiit gear.


----------



## grokit

For myself, the Gungnir was an incremental upgrade sonically over the Mini-i. It has a little more weight to the sound, and a bit more extension in the frequency extremes while keeping the musicality that I was accustomed to with the Mini-i. It is also balanced, it has the form factor I desired, and it came in at the right price point for me. I am satisfied with it and think it sounds great, but a couple of more features would have put it over the top. But then it would have been more expensive.


----------



## Joong

I was looking for the comparison review between Bifrost and Matrix mini,  but I could not find any.
  But I finally purchased a Bifrost to match my new Lyr.
  I was too brave to do that.
   
  I now need to sell one of those same functioning devices.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Those are Little Dot mkvii+ and Matrix mini.
  Those machines has been good enough for listening to HE-400, DT990-600 ohms.
   
  What I am listening to those new set of Schiits is simply a subtlety.
  The subtlety is hardly explainable, because it all represents the 2nd or 3rd order quantity, which is not the 1st order one.
   
  This is reason why so many head firers try to explain by using so-many words of not-well defined set of words...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Like airy, colored, timbers, and sound stages, which are not expressible with a number or numbers.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





grokit said:


> For myself, the Gungnir was an incremental upgrade sonically over the Mini-i. It has a little more weight to the sound, and a bit more extension in the frequency extremes while keeping the musicality that I was accustomed to with the Mini-i. It is also balanced, it has the form factor I desired, and it came in at the right price point for me. I am satisfied with it and think it sounds great, but a couple of more features would have put it over the top. But then it would have been more expensive.


 

 Haven't been on the forum for awhile until today so a belated thanks for the info. Sounds like I'll be keeping the gear I have as it seems a pretty hefty price for a minor upgrade (as suspected). I'm really happy with the improvement in SQ from the Silver Poison cable so I'm just going to enjoy the music and stop fussing for awhile


----------



## Joong

I am waiting my toxic cable for my He-5le.
I did not believe cable impact of SQ, but now I do what I did not know enough.

Matrix mini is good enough even in comparison to nowadays latest DAC.
If there is some difference, the nature of it is very subtle.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





joong said:


> I am waiting my toxic cable for my He-5le.
> I did not believe cable impact of SQ, but now I do what I did not know enough.
> 
> Matrix mini is good enough even in comparison to nowadays latest DAC.
> If there is some difference, the nature of it is very subtle.


 

 It's nice to hear from someone who is willing to admit that just because you spend more money it doesn't always make a _big_ difference. I'm sure you will be happy with the cable upgrade. To my ears it has had the most significant positive impact on SQ since balancing the HD650s. I realize others don't share my preference for a balanced configuration but the HD650s seem to really benefit from it.


----------



## Joong

This is a place where some people pursuit a subtle thing with big expense.
  Ordinary people can think that we are crazy who willingly spend big money for this subtle thing, which is negligible or nothing to them.
  However this different point of view makes a world more diverse place.


----------



## Joong

Is there anyone who uses Matrix-Mjolnir combination?
  I want to know the SQ.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> Ordinary people can think that we are crazy who willingly spend big money for this subtle thing,


 
   
  I certainly don't think people are crazy to pursue perfection in there quest, whatever it is. I've just learned personally that _always_ looking for the next "best" thing can sometimes leave a person with a sense of things never being good enough. This can detract from the enjoyment of things as they are _now, _which after all is the only time there is to experience/enjoy anything.
   
  If your audio component purchase will enhance your listening experience (and you can really afford it)...go for it. Just don't let upgraditis get in the way of appreciating/enjoying what you have at the moment.
   
  It's true that some are willing to pay a great deal of money to eek out a very tiny improvement in SQ. I don't know that I would be that kind of "audiophile" even if I could afford it. I suppose it's good that some are willing to do so as it can help drive designers and manufacturers to try to produce better components.
   
  When it's a matter of prestige, ie. to spend more for it to_ seem_ better because it costs more, or has a particular brand name, I believe it's a waste of resources.


----------



## torresfelipe

Guys,
   
  Is there any US based seller where I can get a Mini-i?


----------



## Hellenback

Sorry for the late reply but I think you need to use eBay or buy direct from Matrix.
   
  Here's a used one for about $100 less that's in the States:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATRIX-mini-i-24bit-192kHz-Balanced-DAC-AD1955-Headphone-Amp-w-Remote-Control-/261211736130?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3cd16ec842


----------



## grokit

There's a new one on the 'gon:
  http://app.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-matrix-mini-dac-new-in-box-2013-05-07-digital-60510


----------



## cpu

Hello, anyone have problems with turning off analog outputs when headphones are plugged to Matrix? No mather what I do I always have sound on my speakers and headphones. I tried spdif, coaxial and usb input but it's all the same - plugging headphones don't cut sound for other outputs.


----------



## sunneebear

You have to manually turn off headphone/preamp mode.  Hold the front dial wheel in while turning on the power.  Select HP off then press wheel.


----------



## cpu

No luck -I tried this already, beside this I have also high noise from USB input interfering when USB cable is connected to all outputs.

BTW I have firmware version 1.3RM

As I said with USB connection I hear a lot of noise and plugging headphones don't cut other outputs.


----------



## sunneebear

The guy I bought it from, coolfungadget, I think was a computer tech and helped me a whole lot when I first got my unit.  Try emailing him.


----------



## grokit

The USB input is the Mini-i's weak link, it sounds much better when using the other inputs.


----------



## cpu

So USB SPDIF converter would be better and I will have more support than current 48 kHz / 24 bit. But one problem still occur - plugging headphones don't cut off other outputs. I'm waiting for response from that eBay seller - maybe I'll be able to make fw upgrade to solve this issue. 

Wysyłane z mojego Nexus 4 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## grokit

Yes. a converter really improves things. I used a V-link 192 with mine; it uses XMOS tech for USB which is arguably the best, and it has AES/EBU (XLR) as well which is the best hookup for the Mini-i.


----------



## naka9

Hello to all
  
 I have just purchased the Mini-i and I have 2 questions for the more experienced users: 
  
 A - can I set the analog output of the Mini-i to a fix position (to connect directly to a pre-amplifier) and keeping the volume control ajustable on the headphones output?
  
 The manual only presents a setup for 2 options:
 - fixed volume on the analog ouput and the headphone output doesn work
 - variable volume on both analogue output and headphone output
  
 B - Is the Mini-i upgradable thru firmware? If so how is it done?
  
 Thanks


----------



## sunneebear

1. No
  
 2. Not that I know of.


----------



## simpelek

Hi. Does anyone know if can i get sound from xlr and rca outputs at the same time? I want to plug my monitor speakers to xlr and active sub to rca. Is that possible?


----------



## sunneebear

Yes.  Both are always on and can be controlled by the volume at the same time but not independently.


----------



## SinSilla

Hi, since i've been passively lurking these wonderful forums for quite some time now and this seems to be the place with the most active discussion about the Mini-I i wanted to jump in with my questions.
  
 Is the following scenario possible with the Matrix Mini-I? 
  
 I'd like to use the Mini-I as a preamp for a Project Amp Box S/Dynavox ET-100 for my passive speakers and as a headphone amp for my AKG Q701. Only sources would be my tv (analogue) and my pc (spdif). Working mode of the Mini-I should be Pre-Mode if i understood correctly. Is it right that even when i plug in my headphones the line-output would still be active and therefore outputting to the power amp?
  
 Since i recently became father most of my listening is with my AKGs, but i'd love to be able to decide that on the fly without too much hussle and fiddling in menues (my wife should be able to handle that as well).
  
 Would this setup be a superior solution to a mid-range integrated amplifier like a NAD C316 anyway or are there alternative solutions (high quality headphone amp with remote and line output for a power amp for ~300$)
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Venger77

Does anyone have any info on the actual power output specs of the Mini-i's headphone amp, specifically at 32ohms?


----------



## BrainFood

sinsilla said:


> Would this setup be a superior solution to a mid-range integrated amplifier like a NAD C316 anyway or are there alternative solutions (high quality headphone amp with remote and line output for a power amp for ~300$)


 
  
 Cannot answer your questions specifically but I'm also interested in how the updated Sabre Mini-I pro compares to the competion, especially as a DAC and preamp.  For example, Emotiva XDA-2.
  
  
  


> I'd like to use the Mini-I as a preamp for a Project Amp Box S/Dynavox ET-100 for my passive speakers and as a headphone amp for my AKG Q701. Only sources would be my tv (analogue) and my pc (spdif). Working mode of the Mini-I should be Pre-Mode if i understood correctly. Is it right that even when i plug in my headphones the line-output would still be active and therefore outputting to the power amp?


 
  
 Hopefully a kind Mini-i owner will chip in on that soon enough..


----------



## TheGreatGazoo

Hi
  
 The blue power indicator on my Matrix Mini-i stops working for days/weeks and then suddenly works again for hours/days. It doesn't bother me much (actually I kinda prefer it without the blue light), but I would like to know whether a possible electrical malfunction could affect the rest or the units power circuits. I assume that it's just a somewhat harmless faulty diode, but I know next to nothing about electronics.
  
 I hope someone with a better knowledge on electrical circuits can comment on this situation, thanks in advance.


----------



## SQR1

Hi I too am upgrading the regulators to class D and the power caps to something better. Am only using the RCA outs (into a power amp) so I was wandering if you could point out which are the output caps before the RCA's also can these be bypassed with films as you did for the headphone section. Many many thanks!!


----------



## dorannl

Hi
  
 im a ex Matrix mini I owner. 
  
 I tried using it as preamp DAC with project mono amplifiers and it didnt work for me. Problems are
  
 hard to control with logitech harmoney. It works but volume control takes like 2 seconds lag
 no remote code with googletv 
 only one optical input. need for optical to coax converter the fiio one sounds terrible
  
 I have a samsung tv and sound throw optical out is also terrible. So i needed a direct connection between Preamp googletv setupbox and blueray player
  
 input switching doesnt work good. There is only ir code for input up down. No option to switch directly to optical coax.
  
 In the end i bought the project preamp with sabre dac. Universal remote works and the preamp switches on the monoamps automaticly
  
 hope this helps
 sorry no spellcheck im at work


----------



## kommz

Hey guys!
 I m looking for a dac/amp to connect my monitors and headphones -hd650 almost on the way - and to be able to control the volume on both -not simultaneously-. Will the mini-i be ok for this?


----------



## genclaymore

How does the Matrix Mini-i compares to the bifrost uber does any one know. As mainly interested in it Balanced connections.


----------



## grokit

sinsilla said:


> Only sources would be my tv (analogue) and my pc (spdif).


 
 The mini-i doesn't have an analog input.
  


kommz said:


> Hey guys!
> I m looking for a dac/amp to connect my monitors and headphones -hd650 almost on the way - and to be able to control the volume on both -not simultaneously-. Will the mini-i be ok for this?


 
 Yes. I liked the built-in amp with the hd600 quite a bit.


----------



## comzee

Just bought a Mini-i used from Amazon. Unit says it's version 1.2
 When using USB, windows installs a default driver called "USB Sound Device" that works, but it only goes to 16bit 48000hz.
 The driver from http://matrix-digi-usa.com/mini-series/mini-i doesn't work.
 It says
  
 "Setup requires that the device is plugged in. Please connect the device you want to install and make sure it is turned on. If your device is currently connected, please unplug and replug it."
  
 No matter what I do, unplug the USB plug it back in, same with power, it won't detect the device is plugged into my PC.
 Any ideas?
  
 EDIT:
  
 I'm confirmed it's because I have an older unit (I bought it used). I have version 1.21, the newest is version 3 I think.
 So the version 3 driver listed on Matrix's website doesn't work with version 1.21. Since I bought it used, I didn't get the driver disk with it.
  
 If anybody has version 1.21, and has the driver / disk, please PM me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lodmaster

comzee said:


> Just bought a Mini-i used from Amazon. Unit says it's version 1.2
> When using USB, windows installs a default driver called "USB Sound Device" that works, but it only goes to 16bit 48000hz.
> The driver from http://matrix-digi-usa.com/mini-series/mini-i doesn't work.
> It says
> ...


 
 Hey, I'm the guy you bought it from on Amazon, lol. It's normal for the older version to only output 16/48 over the USB, if you want to go up to 24/192, you'll have to use the other inputs, such as the Toslink.


----------



## comzee

lodmaster said:


> Hey, I'm the guy you bought it from on Amazon, lol. It's normal for the older version to only output 16/48 over the USB, if you want to go up to 24/192, you'll have to use the other inputs, such as the Toslink.


 
 HAHA awesome, yea I just sent you a reply to that, Matrix guy called me. Got it all figured out. Sorry for all the trouble, thanks for the help!


----------



## penmarker

Got mine a few days ago, running quite well but the Foobar playback stops randomly on WASAPI push. WASAPI event up until now haven't had that problem yet.
  
 But I am amazed by the sound quality.


----------



## danieldpagan

Had mine for several months now and Im still amazed with the sound. Hopefully though they come out with a version that has a balanced hp output.


----------



## bilzebub

Have had (1st version) Mini-I for a number of years, and worked well with Win 7 machines. However, after upgrading these to Win 10 I have had nothing but problems (USB connection). On one laptop the sound cuts out after 15 min but works when plugged and unplugged. On another loud static plays randomly for 3-15 seconds at a time before resuming playing normally. I cannot install either 1.67 driver or 2.24, and not sure if these would work with original unit anyhow, but these are the only ones available on the Martrix website. The units have been using a native Windows USB sound driver from circa 2010. Has anyone else had this issure or found a workaround? Thanks


----------



## pwrusr

I recently had to decommission my Mini-i.
 It kept powering down by itself.
 needed to literally pick it up a inch and drop it to get it back on again. 
  
 Popped the hood and discovered that several capacitors had popped. I'm now in the market for a new DAC 
  
 On the plus side, it did last me a good 5 years before it started this issue.


----------



## ArthurPower

Matrix has a new Mini-i driver (3.40) for anyone who has experienced issues with Windows 10 after installing the Microsoft Anniversary Update.
  
 You can download it *here* from our site. Anyone with the Anniversary Update please report your findings. This should fix any problems some have experienced.


----------



## penmarker

arthurpower said:


> Matrix has a new Mini-i driver (3.40) for anyone who has experienced issues with Windows 10 after installing the Microsoft Anniversary Update.
> 
> You can download it *here* from our site. Anyone with the Anniversary Update please report your findings. This should fix any problems some have experienced.


 
 My web filter was triggered because of the .exe file. Maybe you can put it in a .zip file for those who are affected.
  
 Also, while you're here, my Mini-I has a semi defective display. The intensity of the display is not uniform as some patches of lights are dimmer while some are brighter. Do you do repairs and any idea why its happening? It works fine though.


----------



## ArthurPower

I just updated the link in my post above to point to a zip file. Apparently head-fi reformats the url to a redirect, that might of been the problem you were having.
  
 Regarding the display issue please use the contact form on our website so I can try to help you with that.


----------



## APrender

I've had a Matrix Mini-I v.1.82 for a couple of years, and I've been really happy with it, but...

... a while ago, a weird problem with the display appeared. Upon power up the display worked ok, but after a while it showed just gibberish. Took the thing apart, and some of the electrolytic capacitors had swollen, though not leaked.

Now the unit won't react at all. When I flip the power switch, nothing. If I press the volume knob, still nothing. I have already replaced the faulty caps to no avail.

I'm looking for some good advice on where to start looking for the problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## penmarker

APrender said:


> I've had a Matrix Mini-I v.1.82 for a couple of years, and I've been really happy with it, but...
> 
> ... a while ago, a weird problem with the display appeared. Upon power up the display worked ok, but after a while it showed just gibberish. Took the thing apart, and some of the electrolytic capacitors had swollen, though not leaked.
> 
> ...


Have you checked if the fuse is still intact?


----------



## APrender

penmarker said:


> Have you checked if the fuse is still intact?



Yes, the fuse is ok.


----------



## penmarker

Huh. That's a tough one. Sorry can't help much.


----------



## APrender

penmarker said:


> Huh. That's a tough one. Sorry can't help much.



Thanks anyway. I should have told the fuse was ok in the first place.

I measured the +12V and -12V voltage regulators near the transformer (unit powered on). I didn't get a good reading, just a few hundred millivolts, and somewhat fluctuating. I'm going to double-check them later today with a better multimeter. Could the transformer be dead? Sounds unlikely to me.

It would be helpful to know what kind of voltages to look for at different places on the PCB, and how to check if the power supply components are ok.


----------



## APrender

I measured the regulators, and the +12V reg shows 0.138V at input and 0.080V at output. The -12V reg shows -0.361V at input and 0.193V at output. Not good.

Interestingly, the two +5V regs near the display have 12.00V at their inputs and 4.992V and 4.999V at their outputs, so at least they work. The third +5V reg near the flat display cable has 0.366V at input and 0.000V at output.

I even pulled the transformer from the PCB but as it is a sealed unit, there wasn't much I could do. Primary and secondary resistances seemed reasonable, that's all I can say.

What could be the culprit? I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## penmarker

Well, maybe the regulators are faulty? Try and replace the regulators. Are there markings or anything on them?


----------



## APrender

penmarker said:


> Well, maybe the regulators are faulty? Try and replace the regulators. Are there markings or anything on them?


That's exactly what I did. The +12V and -12V regulators were standard L7812CV and L7912CV which I luckily had in my stock from another project. Those weren't necessarily faulty, however. It seems they don't get input unless the whole unit powers on. The +-18V from the transformer is routed to the regulators through a relay near the TRS jack. Probably a power saving feature.

The +5V regulator is a 78M05, an SMD part, which I don't have in stock. However, I replaced it with a LM7805CV. The SMD part can dissipate heat to the PCB, so I added a heatsink to the LM7805CV just to be safe. It ran quite hot without it.

Now the Mini-I powers on, but the display is still a mess.


----------



## penmarker

Does it run well despite the mess? Mine works ok but the screen is a little messy as well. Some pixels are bright while others are dim.

Now I'm a little worried if my unit will go faulty too.


----------



## APrender

penmarker said:


> Does it run well despite the mess? Mine works ok but the screen is a little messy as well. Some pixels are bright while others are dim.
> 
> Now I'm a little worried if my unit will go faulty too.


I have a pair of active speakers hooked to the Mini-I's XLR connectors. The sound comes to the Mini-I from TV through Toslink. I just tested it after the repairs, and the sound works as expected. Volume control, remote, source switching, everything works, it's just the display that doesn't show any meaningful text. It's very annoying, but I think I can live with it for now. I just have to guess what's going on.

Like I told in my previous post, my first symptoms were the display going from normal to messy all of a sudden. By messy I mean the text was unreadable. Brightness was ok,  but the characters changed. Then it stopped working altogether, and the reason was apparently the failed +5V regulator. I hope your unit will last longer.


----------



## penmarker

Could you do something with the connection between the display to the board? It is weird how the display can be jumbled up. Or maybe a micro-controller for the screen is faulty?
I've actually had come across several cases where the display gets messed up.


----------



## APrender

I checked the flat cable and it and the connections seem good. I believe the failed regulator fed the PIC16F917 that drives the display. Maybe the voltage variations have damaged the driver chip?


----------



## arjuna93

T.IIZUKA said:


> COAX - Audio-Technica AT-HDSL1 (COAX to TOSLINK) ---> Kenwood KAF-A55 ---> Fostex FE103E (Speaker)



How did you like AT-HDSL1?


----------

